# Rick Sanchez of CNN takes on Fox News



## Skeptik

How did CNN, MSNBC, etc. (all of the "liberal media" stations) miss the story about the tea party march on Washington?

Is it because the MSM is so liberal that they simply ignore such things, as Fox is implying?

Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?

Listen to Rick and make up your own mind.

Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.


----------



## Vast LWC

How cow that was great!

You go Rick Sanchez.


----------



## Vast LWC

Here's the youtube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM1f5xrOfGU]YouTube - CNN's Rick Sanchez Calls FOX News Liars[/ame]


----------



## Vast LWC

It's just such a good clip.

Sanchez being a reporter, telling the world's largest *opinion* channel they need to apologize to CNN.

At points it seems like his head is gonna explode.


----------



## JimH52

Sanchez is right on.  There is a difference between "reporting" and "promoting."  FOX news promotes items it feels are news worthy.  They live and breathe republican ideals.  Everyone knows that.

MSNBC, on the other hand seems to promote democratic principles.  I really think CNN tries to hold the line on being bias.  For instance, they are fiercely attacking ACORN while MSNBC doesn't give it that much air.  FOX will never say anything flattering or complimentary about Obama or Democrats.

And it is not only their talking heads, such as Beck and Hannity, that are so biased.  The, so called, news shows reek with GOP bias.

It probably a bit cruel to say it, but find someone who watches FOX 24/7 and I will show you a media zombie with one view point and a close mind.


----------



## Modbert

Rick Sanchez just owned Fox News completely. Seriously, if I were Fox News, I would be Embarrassed by that. But then I remember Fox News doesn't really care about any sort of Journalism Integrity and don't care if they are outright liars.


----------



## WillowTree

not only did they miss the rally story, they "missed" ACORN too. sooo sorry rich sanchez,, fox had it right. and fox had the memo from the wh.


----------



## Vast LWC

WillowTree said:


> not only did they miss the rally story, they "missed" ACORN too. sooo sorry rich sanchez,, fox had it right. and fox had the memo from the wh.



LOL.

Did you even watch the video?


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> not only did they miss the rally story, they "missed" ACORN too. sooo sorry rich sanchez,, fox had it right. and fox had the memo from the wh.



You know Willow, I looked up ignorant in the dictionary and there was a picture of you looking very angry. I suppose not only failing in debating is not good enough for you but now you want to take away jobs from our resident trolls? For shame.


----------



## driveby

Anyone ever see this assholes interviews with ACORN ? .......

you moonbats are funny ........


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> not only did they miss the rally story, they "missed" ACORN too. sooo sorry rich sanchez,, fox had it right. and fox had the memo from the wh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Did you even watch the video?
Click to expand...


yes, I also watched cnn the day of the rally, a blip every now and then but they did not "cover" the rally, they made mention of it though I'll give them that.  Me? I tend to believe my lying eyes. I flipped from Fox to MSNBC and to CNN.  Fox covered the rally.


----------



## WillowTree

Robert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> not only did they miss the rally story, they "missed" ACORN too. sooo sorry rich sanchez,, fox had it right. and fox had the memo from the wh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Willow, I looked up ignorant in the dictionary and there was a picture of you looking very angry. I suppose not only failing in debating is not good enough for you but now you want to take away jobs from our resident trolls? For shame.
Click to expand...


hi fungus,, how are you today?


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> hi fungus,, how are you today?



 the only fungus here is you. So how is it having Barack Obama as President? Does it keep you up every night? Does it make you so very angry? Do tell.


----------



## WillowTree

she tried to cover it but the crowd wanted Glen Beck Glen Beck, Glen Beck.. so a cnn reporter goes to the rally to talk about Joe Wilson?? ya gotta wonder donchya?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Ntu7Aapys]YouTube - Tea Partyers Drown Out CNN Reporter During Live Report[/ame]


----------



## driveby

Robert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi fungus,, how are you today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only fungus here is you. So how is it having Barack Obama as President? Does it keep you up every night? Does it make you so very angry? Do tell.
Click to expand...



How does it feel cheerleading a drunk driving murderer preaching morality ? .....


----------



## WillowTree

Robert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi fungus,, how are you today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only fungus here is you. So how is it having Barack Obama as President? Does it keep you up every night? Does it make you so very angry? Do tell.
Click to expand...


I sleep well.. fungus how about yourself?


----------



## Modbert

Oh by the way Willow love, CNN.com had a live stream of the entire rally that day. How do I know? I was watching some of it on that stream.

They also interviewed Jim DeMint and Dom Lemon. So again, your ignorance is   noted.


----------



## WillowTree

driveby said:


> Anyone ever see this assholes interviews with ACORN ? .......
> 
> you moonbats are funny ........



is it worth looking at? what does he do? call the investigators racist?


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> I sleep well.. fungus how about yourself?



Really now? I figure with all that pent up rage and batshit lunacy that you would be bouncing off the walls screaming Obama's name. However, it's good that the Asylum was able to get you your happy pills.


----------



## WillowTree

Robert said:


> Oh by the way Willow love, CNN.com had a live stream of the entire rally that day. How do I know? I was watching some of it on that stream.
> 
> They also interviewed Jim DeMint and Dom Lemon. So again, your ignorance is   noted.



no,, it is not noted. I doubt you ever took a note in yer life fungus.


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lof2V2vbpA8]YouTube - ACORN CEO Slams "Relentless Attack" By Fox News[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> YouTube - ACORN CEO Slams "Relentless Attack" By Fox News



And they let you use youtube there! How great that you're making progress! Just remember, "Yes You Can!"


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCGQjB86Yj0&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Oreilly Interviews the CEO Of Acorn - Bertha Lewis[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

Robert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - ACORN CEO Slams "Relentless Attack" By Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they let you use youtube there! How great that you're making progress! Just remember, "Yes You Can!"
Click to expand...


no you can't


----------



## WillowTree

look who's covering for the illegals



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZY8HWHVvwk&feature=related]YouTube - Lou Dobbs vs Al Sharpton and Bertha Lewis, Part 2.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Robert said:


> Rick Sanchez just owned Fox News completely. Seriously, if I were Fox News, I would be Embarrassed by that. But then I remember Fox News doesn't really care about any sort of Journalism Integrity and don't care if they are outright liars.



If Sanchez is wrong about that Camera shot on the video being from CNN that makes him an idiot and a liar too. Is it really about lying or poor research, coupled with assumption?


----------



## Modbert

Intense said:


> If Sanchez is wrong about that Camera shot on the video being from CNN that makes him an idiot and a liar too. Is it really about lying or poor research, coupled with assumption?



Care to restate that so it makes sense? Sanchez wasn't lying about the camera shot.


----------



## Intense

Robert said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Sanchez is wrong about that Camera shot on the video being from CNN that makes him an idiot and a liar too. Is it really about lying or poor research, coupled with assumption?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to restate that so it makes sense? Sanchez wasn't lying about the camera shot.
Click to expand...


That bis a common angle because the shot includes the capital. The Trees don't line up exactly the same, either. That statement should be confirmed before being made on National TV.  I want Aaron Brown back.


----------



## Intense

Robert said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Sanchez is wrong about that Camera shot on the video being from CNN that makes him an idiot and a liar too. Is it really about lying or poor research, coupled with assumption?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to restate that so it makes sense? Sanchez wasn't lying about the camera shot.
Click to expand...


How long have you been representing Sanchez?


----------



## Modbert

Intense said:


> How long have you been representing Sanchez?



I've looked closely at the shot, it's the one CNN used. Though my question is why won't you admit Fox News was wrong instead of trying to pin the tail of blame on CNN?


----------



## JimH52

FOX doesn't cover GOP and related news.  FOX promotes it.  That is the difference.  FOX is not a news station.  It is a marketing station.  They should be listed as "Paid Programming" in the TV listings.  Their job is to promote GOP ideals.

"Fair and Balanced" as long as it doesn't conflict with republican principles.


----------



## xotoxi

Is Rick Sanchez now the first Hispanic pwner of a major cable news station?


----------



## Si modo

Fox should outclass the other major media outlets and admit their error.


----------



## WillowTree

JimH52 said:


> FOX doesn't cover GOP and related news.  FOX promotes it.  That is the difference.  FOX is not a news station.  It is a marketing station.  They should be listed as "Paid Programming" in the TV listings.  Their job is to promote GOP ideals.
> 
> "Fair and Balanced" as long as it doesn't conflict with republican principles.



cry us a river whydonchya? MSNBC MSNBC you are just jealous.


----------



## driveby

JimH52 said:


> FOX doesn't cover GOP and related news.  FOX promotes it.  That is the difference.  FOX is not a news station.  It is a marketing station.  They should be listed as "Paid Programming" in the TV listings.  Their job is to promote GOP ideals.
> 
> "Fair and Balanced" as long as it doesn't conflict with republican principles.



Tell me which Fox host said hearing John McCain speak sends a thrill up his leg ? .....


----------



## WillowTree

Si modo said:


> Fox should outclass the other major media outlets and admit their error.



they didn't error. there was very little coverage from cnn that day,


----------



## Intense

Robert said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been representing Sanchez?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked closely at the shot, it's the one CNN used. Though my question is why won't you admit Fox News was wrong instead of trying to pin the tail of blame on CNN?
Click to expand...


You might be confused about me caring that FOX misreported about CNN. First off I'm not. Second off if it was accidental, rather than intentional, I'm more forgiving. 

Let me ask you about the CNN Reporting on the ACORN Tapes? Any Comment or Feelings?

How about the Network blackout, or are you in denial? What is your take?

P.S. I'm not anti CNN, they are my second choice, thats all, and I truly liked Aaron Brown. Cnn lost their best when they took him off.


----------



## Modbert

JimH52 said:


> FOX doesn't cover GOP and related news.  FOX promotes it.  That is the difference.  FOX is not a news station.  It is a marketing station.  They should be listed as "Paid Programming" in the TV listings.  Their job is to promote GOP ideals.
> 
> "Fair and Balanced" as long as it doesn't conflict with republican principles.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35eRxxZ-Ar0&feature=PlayList&p=2C93EE912FAA6DCB&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - 100 Days of "Fair & Balanced"[/ame]

Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central

This video pretty much sums up Fox News ^


----------



## driveby

Robert said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX doesn't cover GOP and related news.  FOX promotes it.  That is the difference.  FOX is not a news station.  It is a marketing station.  They should be listed as "Paid Programming" in the TV listings.  Their job is to promote GOP ideals.
> 
> "Fair and Balanced" as long as it doesn't conflict with republican principles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35eRxxZ-Ar0&feature=PlayList&p=2C93EE912FAA6DCB&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - 100 Days of "Fair & Balanced"[/ame]
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central
> 
> This video pretty much sums up Fox News ^
Click to expand...


Tell me which Fox host said hearing John McCain speak sends a thrill up his leg ? .....


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> they didn't error. there was very little coverage from cnn that day,



See Si Modo, this is what we call a classic case of delusional. Don't mind Willow, the people at the Asylum are taking good care of her.


----------



## Modbert

driveby said:


> Tell me which Fox host said hearing John McCain speak sends a thrill up his leg ? .....



You have seemed to confuse me with someone who actually watches MSNBC. I could care less about Matthews. Though I love your "But but the other side is bad too!"

I thought Fox News was suppose to be above of the partisanship and not have it's zombies err viewers resort to such defense tactics?


----------



## xsited1

Skeptik said:


> How did CNN, MSNBC, etc. (all of the "liberal media" stations) miss the story about the tea party march on Washington?
> 
> Is it because the MSM is so liberal that they simply ignore such things, as Fox is implying?
> 
> Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?
> 
> Listen to Rick and make up your own mind.
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.



Here's a comment on the YouTube site:



> The&#65279; fact is your "coverage" painted these people with one shade. That's the reason for the ad. The ad is correct.



Is the comment correct?


----------



## driveby

Robert said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me which Fox host said hearing John McCain speak sends a thrill up his leg ? .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have seemed to confuse me with someone who actually watches MSNBC. I could care less about Matthews. Though I love your "But but the other side is bad too!"
> 
> I thought Fox News was suppose to be above of the partisanship and not have it's zombies err viewers resort to such defense tactics?
Click to expand...


You just admitted Fox is less partisan than pmsnbc..


----------



## AllieBaba

Vast LWC said:


> It's just such a good clip.
> 
> Sanchez being a reporter, telling the world's largest *opinion* channel they need to apologize to CNN.
> 
> At points it seems like his head is gonna explode.



He reminds me of a bobble-head toy.

Having said that, his piece is strictly a smear piece, purely opinion, and not news at all. He's a hack.


----------



## Modbert

driveby said:


> You just admitted Fox is less partisan than pmsnbc..



No I didn't 

I said SUPPOSE TO BE, I was being sarcastic. However, I can see like any sort of actual knowledge, it went right over your head.

I guess your attention span is words like "Maverick" and drooling over Sarah Palin.


----------



## driveby

AllieBaba said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just such a good clip.
> 
> Sanchez being a reporter, telling the world's largest *opinion* channel they need to apologize to CNN.
> 
> At points it seems like his head is gonna explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of a bobble-head toy.
> 
> Having said that, his piece is strictly a smear piece, purely opinion, and not news at all. He's a hack.
Click to expand...


He's more than a hack, he's a drunk driving murderer trying to preach to us about right and wrong, priceless ..........


----------



## Oddball

So Fakes News blows it...In more ways than one.

Prollly best they stick to news reporting and leave the busting on other networks to the last place hacks at GLBTNBC.


----------



## driveby

Robert said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just admitted Fox is less partisan than pmsnbc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't
> 
> I said SUPPOSE TO BE, I was being sarcastic. However, I can see like any sort of actual knowledge, it went right over your head.
> 
> I guess your attention span is words like "Maverick" and drooling over Sarah Palin.
Click to expand...


ahhh, if only i was as smart as you wanna be liberal elitists ........


----------



## Modbert

driveby said:


> ahhh, if only i was as smart as you wanna be liberal elitists ........



I'm sorry if showing signs of intelligence is being a "Liberal elitist" to you. Should I be like you and just use slogans like "Marxist!"?


----------



## Intense

Robert said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX doesn't cover GOP and related news.  FOX promotes it.  That is the difference.  FOX is not a news station.  It is a marketing station.  They should be listed as "Paid Programming" in the TV listings.  Their job is to promote GOP ideals.
> 
> "Fair and Balanced" as long as it doesn't conflict with republican principles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35eRxxZ-Ar0&feature=PlayList&p=2C93EE912FAA6DCB&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - 100 Days of "Fair & Balanced"[/ame]
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central
> 
> This video pretty much sums up Fox News ^
Click to expand...


That distinction is proof that you don't know FOX the way you think. Try the FOX Business too. Some shows promote, but not all.


----------



## driveby

Robert said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh, if only i was as smart as you wanna be liberal elitists ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if showing signs of intelligence is being a "Liberal elitist" to you. Should I be like you and just use slogans like "Marxist!"?
Click to expand...


omgyoutotallymissedmysarcasm.......


----------



## Modbert

driveby said:


> omgyoutotallymissedmysarcasm.......



I caught your sarcasm alright. I guess you failed to see my retort to it.


----------



## driveby

Robert said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> omgyoutotallymissedmysarcasm.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught your sarcasm alright. I guess you failed to see my retort to it.
Click to expand...


I guess so since i didn't see any sooper fancy liberal terms like "racist"  or  "extremist" thrown in the mix ........


----------



## Zona

Robert said:


> Rick Sanchez just owned Fox News completely. Seriously, if I were Fox News, I would be Embarrassed by that. But then I remember Fox News doesn't really care about any sort of Journalism Integrity and don't care if they are outright liars.



Fox lies again.

By the way, this is the second time Fox lied about CNN and Sanchez called them out.  Finally Fox apologized.  lets see if they do it again.


FOX LIES.


----------



## Diuretic

Fox got it wrong.  But it won't damage their reputation.


----------



## JimH52

WillowTree said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX doesn't cover GOP and related news.  FOX promotes it.  That is the difference.  FOX is not a news station.  It is a marketing station.  They should be listed as "Paid Programming" in the TV listings.  Their job is to promote GOP ideals.
> 
> "Fair and Balanced" as long as it doesn't conflict with republican principles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cry us a river whydonchya? MSNBC MSNBC you are just jealous.
Click to expand...



I think having as black man as President has warped your mind.  It really is bothering you, isn't it?  Maybe when you wake up in the morning, it will all be changed and McSame and Flalin Palin will be in office.....or maybe not.

You are the one crying a river and you will be for at least three more years.  Seek professional help now, before you begin wearing a gun on your trips to the super market.


----------



## Zona

WillowTree said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> not only did they miss the rally story, they "missed" ACORN too. sooo sorry rich sanchez,, fox had it right. and fox had the memo from the wh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Did you even watch the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, I also watched cnn the day of the rally, a blip every now and then but they did not "cover" the rally, they made mention of it though I'll give them that.  Me? I tend to believe my lying eyes. I flipped from Fox to MSNBC and to CNN.  Fox covered the rally.
Click to expand...


Again, nothing personal, but you are an idiot.


----------



## driveby

JimH52 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX doesn't cover GOP and related news.  FOX promotes it.  That is the difference.  FOX is not a news station.  It is a marketing station.  They should be listed as "Paid Programming" in the TV listings.  Their job is to promote GOP ideals.
> 
> "Fair and Balanced" as long as it doesn't conflict with republican principles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cry us a river whydonchya? MSNBC MSNBC you are just jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think having as black man as President has warped your mind.  It really is bothering you, isn't it?  Maybe when you wake up in the morning, it will all be changed and McSame and Flalin Palin will be in office.....or maybe not.
> 
> You are the one crying a river and you will be for at least three more years.  Seek professional help now, before you begin wearing a gun on your trips to the super market.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jimmy Carter
Click to expand...


----------



## Vast LWC

WillowTree said:


> yes, I also watched cnn the day of the rally, a blip every now and then but they did not "cover" the rally, they made mention of it though I'll give them that.  Me? I tend to believe my lying eyes. I flipped from Fox to MSNBC and to CNN.  Fox covered the rally.




Which is EXACTLY the same coverage they gave the 2004 RNC protests with 400,000 people in NYC.

Exactly the same.

Did you all expect special treatment for your little rally?

Poor, poor little teabaggers.


----------



## Zona

Vast LWC said:


> How cow that was great!
> 
> You go Rick Sanchez.



The very last thing he said after spanking Fox...

two words.....YOU LIE.

Freaking outstanding.


----------



## driveby

Zona said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cow that was great!
> 
> You go Rick Sanchez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very last thing he said after spanking Fox...
> 
> two word.....YOU LIE.
> 
> Freaking outstanding.
Click to expand...


Cheerleading a drunk driving murderer, outstanding ......


----------



## Diuretic

driveby said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cow that was great!
> 
> You go Rick Sanchez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very last thing he said after spanking Fox...
> 
> two word.....YOU LIE.
> 
> Freaking outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheerleading a drunk driving murderer, outstanding ......
Click to expand...


Even a drunk driving murderer can be right about something.


----------



## Vast LWC

Robert said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX doesn't cover GOP and related news.  FOX promotes it.  That is the difference.  FOX is not a news station.  It is a marketing station.  They should be listed as "Paid Programming" in the TV listings.  Their job is to promote GOP ideals.
> 
> "Fair and Balanced" as long as it doesn't conflict with republican principles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35eRxxZ-Ar0&feature=PlayList&p=2C93EE912FAA6DCB&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - 100 Days of "Fair & Balanced"[/ame]
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central
> 
> This video pretty much sums up Fox News ^
Click to expand...



Wow, just wow.  You really don't see the true scale of it until you see it put all together like that.

FoxNews is really just an organization made up of pieces of lying shit.


----------



## Zona

driveby said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cow that was great!
> 
> You go Rick Sanchez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very last thing he said after spanking Fox...
> 
> two word.....YOU LIE.
> 
> Freaking outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheerleading a drunk driving murderer, outstanding ......
Click to expand...


i didnt mention Beck.


----------



## Vast LWC

AllieBaba said:


> He reminds me of a bobble-head toy.
> 
> Having said that, his piece is strictly a smear piece, purely opinion, and not news at all. He's a hack.




Hmm, maybe this is the issue.  Some people are no longer able to tell what is fact and what is fiction.

*You see, a "smear" piece indicates a lie being spread by the story.  This man was not lying, he was showing proof to defend himself and his organization against a vicious lie spread by FoxNews.

Fact:  FoxNews bought ads in major newspapers claiming that CNN specifically DID NOT COVER the "Tea Party" event.

Fact:  Rick Sanchez specifically ran CNN coverage of CNN covering the "Tea Party" event.

Therefore FoxNews lied, not Rick Sanchez.

Therefore FoxNews is responsible for "running a smear campaign", not Rick Sanchez or CNN. *

*Therefore FoxNews needs to apologize to CNN for it's slanderous statement.*


----------



## AllieBaba

Vast LWC said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of a bobble-head toy.
> 
> Having said that, his piece is strictly a smear piece, purely opinion, and not news at all. He's a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe this is the issue.  Some people are no longer able to tell what is fact and what is fiction.
> 
> *You see, a "smear" piece indicates a lie being spread by the story.  This man was not lying, he was showing proof to defend himself and his organization against a vicious lie spread by FoxNews.
> 
> Fact:  FoxNews bought ads in major newspapers claiming that CNN specifically DID NOT COVER the "Tea Party" event.
> 
> Fact:  Rick Sanchez specifically ran CNN coverage of CNN covering the "Tea Party" event.
> 
> Therefore FoxNews lied, not Rick Sanchez.
> 
> Therefore FoxNews is responsible for "running a smear campaign", not Rick Sanchez or CNN. *
> 
> *Therefore FoxNews needs to apologize to CNN for it's slanderous statement.*
Click to expand...


Listen to him again, nutsack. He makes supposition after supposition. Not one fact. He surmises on what Fox is "trying" to say, which is of course his OPINION, not a fact.

This is the frustrating thing about the left. I could explain the difference between "opinion" and "fact" to you all night long. You are incapable of understanding it. Just as you are incapable of discerning NEWS from EDITORIAL.


----------



## AllieBaba

It's nothing but a rant. I've seen better on this board.


----------



## Zona

Vast LWC said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of a bobble-head toy.
> 
> Having said that, his piece is strictly a smear piece, purely opinion, and not news at all. He's a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe this is the issue.  Some people are no longer able to tell what is fact and what is fiction.
> 
> *You see, a "smear" piece indicates a lie being spread by the story.  This man was not lying, he was showing proof to defend himself and his organization against a vicious lie spread by FoxNews.
> 
> Fact:  FoxNews bought ads in major newspapers claiming that CNN specifically DID NOT COVER the "Tea Party" event.
> 
> Fact:  Rick Sanchez specifically ran CNN coverage of CNN covering the "Tea Party" event.
> 
> Therefore FoxNews lied, not Rick Sanchez.
> 
> Therefore FoxNews is responsible for "running a smear campaign", not Rick Sanchez or CNN. *
> 
> *Therefore FoxNews needs to apologize to CNN for it's slanderous statement.*
Click to expand...


Don't confuse them with facts.  They are used to fair and balanced and have no concept of the truth.  lol


----------



## driveby

AllieBaba said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of a bobble-head toy.
> 
> Having said that, his piece is strictly a smear piece, purely opinion, and not news at all. He's a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe this is the issue.  Some people are no longer able to tell what is fact and what is fiction.
> 
> *You see, a "smear" piece indicates a lie being spread by the story.  This man was not lying, he was showing proof to defend himself and his organization against a vicious lie spread by FoxNews.
> 
> Fact:  FoxNews bought ads in major newspapers claiming that CNN specifically DID NOT COVER the "Tea Party" event.
> 
> Fact:  Rick Sanchez specifically ran CNN coverage of CNN covering the "Tea Party" event.
> 
> Therefore FoxNews lied, not Rick Sanchez.
> 
> Therefore FoxNews is responsible for "running a smear campaign", not Rick Sanchez or CNN. *
> 
> *Therefore FoxNews needs to apologize to CNN for it's slanderous statement.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen to him again, nutsack. He makes supposition after supposition. Not one fact. He surmises on what Fox is "trying" to say, which is of course his OPINION, not a fact.
> 
> This is the frustrating thing about the left. I could explain the difference between "opinion" and "fact" to you all night long. You are incapable of understanding it. Just as you are incapable of discerning NEWS from EDITORIAL.
Click to expand...


The biggest problem with the left is they live in the theoretical world the majority of the time..........


----------



## Zona

Sanchez put it in your face and you still deny it.  Wow.  The righty's are just nuts and Fox lies.


----------



## driveby

Diuretic said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very last thing he said after spanking Fox...
> 
> two word.....YOU LIE.
> 
> Freaking outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerleading a drunk driving murderer, outstanding ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a drunk driving murderer can be right about something.
Click to expand...


True, but to have that person preaching to everyone about right and wrong is questionable at best.......


----------



## Diuretic

It's easy to clear up.

Firstly, did Fox News suggest that the protest wasn't covered by CNN?

If it can be shown that  there is evidence to support that proposition then it can be taken as proven but the statement must be shown to be unequivocal.

If it can be shown that there is evidence to show that CNN covered the protest then it calls into doubt the claim by Fox that CNN didn't cover the event.

If that's so then Fox has made a wrong claim.  That's a fact in that case.

Why it happened - assuming it did - is in the realm of pure speculation.


----------



## driveby

Zona said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very last thing he said after spanking Fox...
> 
> two word.....YOU LIE.
> 
> Freaking outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerleading a drunk driving murderer, outstanding ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didnt mention Beck.
Click to expand...



Beck was dwi and hit someone ?  

you lie .....


----------



## DiveCon

Robert said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Sanchez is wrong about that Camera shot on the video being from CNN that makes him an idiot and a liar too. Is it really about lying or poor research, coupled with assumption?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to restate that so it makes sense? Sanchez wasn't lying about the camera shot.
Click to expand...

yes he was, it wasnt even the same angle
he LIED


----------



## JimH52

AllieBaba said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of a bobble-head toy.
> 
> Having said that, his piece is strictly a smear piece, purely opinion, and not news at all. He's a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe this is the issue.  Some people are no longer able to tell what is fact and what is fiction.
> 
> *You see, a "smear" piece indicates a lie being spread by the story.  This man was not lying, he was showing proof to defend himself and his organization against a vicious lie spread by FoxNews.
> 
> Fact:  FoxNews bought ads in major newspapers claiming that CNN specifically DID NOT COVER the "Tea Party" event.
> 
> Fact:  Rick Sanchez specifically ran CNN coverage of CNN covering the "Tea Party" event.
> 
> Therefore FoxNews lied, not Rick Sanchez.
> 
> Therefore FoxNews is responsible for "running a smear campaign", not Rick Sanchez or CNN. *
> 
> *Therefore FoxNews needs to apologize to CNN for it's slanderous statement.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen to him again, nutsack. He makes supposition after supposition. Not one fact. He surmises on what Fox is "trying" to say, which is of course his OPINION, not a fact.
> 
> This is the frustrating thing about the left. I could explain the difference between "opinion" and "fact" to you all night long. You are incapable of understanding it. Just as you are incapable of discerning NEWS from EDITORIAL.
Click to expand...


And can you also explain the difference between "promotion" and "coverage?"  A true journalistic organization should never take on the task of promoting a specific viewpoint over another, but that is exactly what FOX does on a regular basis.  Once they are confronted with this, they came out with "Fair and Balanced."

CNN has been smashing ACORN.  Does that sound biased?  I think not.


----------



## Diuretic

driveby said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerleading a drunk driving murderer, outstanding ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a drunk driving murderer can be right about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but to have that person preaching to everyone about right and wrong is questionable at best.......
Click to expand...


Who better than a reformed sinner to tell about right and wrong?  

But in this case the person's character doesn't matter.  If someone is producing evidence that stands by itself, that is it's not a product of the person but exists of and by itself, then the character of the producer of the evidence - in the sense of presenting the evidence, not  creating it - is irrelevant to the proof value of the evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> Is Rick Sanchez now the first Hispanic pwner of a major cable news station?


you call 3 or 4 little snippets COVERING?


----------



## driveby

Diuretic said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a drunk driving murderer can be right about something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but to have that person preaching to everyone about right and wrong is questionable at best.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who better than a reformed sinner to tell about right and wrong?
> 
> But in this case the person's character doesn't matter.  If someone is producing evidence that stands by itself, that is it's not a product of the person but exists of and by itself, then the character of the producer of the evidence - in the sense of presenting the evidence, not  creating it - is irrelevant to the proof value of the evidence.
Click to expand...



Reformed ? This clown is an angry, biased, slanderous fuck ........

After that, i agree with your post but this guy didn't prove his claim, it was just a reaching, lame hit piece imo .......


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> you call 3 or 4 little snippets COVERING?



I guess you missed the live stream that CNN.com had on all day.

Now let me ask you this Dive, when all these Iraq War protests were going on before the election in 2004, was Fox News covering them all day?

Just because CNN wasn't doing live coverage on it's television show throughout the entire day and because they realized there was actually other news to cover going on doesn't mean they didn't cover it.

They interviewed several people, and had 4 different reporters there.


----------



## driveby

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you call 3 or 4 little snippets COVERING?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the live stream that CNN.com had on all day.
> 
> Now let me ask you this Dive, when all these Iraq War protests were going on before the election in 2004, was Fox News covering them all day?
> 
> Just because CNN wasn't doing live coverage on it's television show throughout the entire day and because they realized there was actually other news to cover going on doesn't mean they didn't cover it.
> 
> They interviewed several people, and had 4 different reporters there.
Click to expand...


Was their "unbiased" coverage this time anything like this "unbiased" coverage ?  



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6xWGvdRQ9Q]YouTube - Chicago Tax Day Tea Party - What CNN Did Not Show You Behind The Scenes - Reporter Owned 4/16/09[/ame]


----------



## Zona

driveby said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerleading a drunk driving murderer, outstanding ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a drunk driving murderer can be right about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but to have that person preaching to everyone about right and wrong is questionable at best.......
Click to expand...


Question, was he 100 percent right, or can you dispute anything he said?


----------



## Zona

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you call 3 or 4 little snippets COVERING?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the live stream that CNN.com had on all day.
> 
> Now let me ask you this Dive, when all these Iraq War protests were going on before the election in 2004, was Fox News covering them all day?
> 
> Just because CNN wasn't doing live coverage on it's television show throughout the entire day and because they realized there was actually other news to cover going on doesn't mean they didn't cover it.
> 
> They interviewed several people, and had 4 different reporters there.
Click to expand...


Stop with the facts, you will confuse him.


----------



## DiveCon

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you call 3 or 4 little snippets COVERING?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the live stream that CNN.com had on all day.
> 
> Now let me ask you this Dive, when all these Iraq War protests were going on before the election in 2004, was Fox News covering them all day?
> 
> Just because CNN wasn't doing live coverage on it's television show throughout the entire day and because they realized there was actually other news to cover going on doesn't mean they didn't cover it.
> 
> They interviewed several people, and had 4 different reporters there.
Click to expand...

i wouldnt know
i dont watch Fox News that much


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you call 3 or 4 little snippets COVERING?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the live stream that CNN.com had on all day.
> 
> Now let me ask you this Dive, when all these Iraq War protests were going on before the election in 2004, was Fox News covering them all day?
> 
> Just because CNN wasn't doing live coverage on it's television show throughout the entire day and because they realized there was actually other news to cover going on doesn't mean they didn't cover it.
> 
> They interviewed several people, and had 4 different reporters there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop with the facts, you will confuse him.
Click to expand...

you are the one confused


----------



## Skeptik

Here is the text version of the story.

It is simply amazing that a news network can be caught in a blatant lie, and yet there will be some who will say that black is white, up is down, and they were right all along.  

Maybe this quote from Alice in Wonderland can explain it:



> "Alice laughed: "There's no use trying," she said; "one can't believe impossible things."
> "I daresay you haven't had much practice," said the Queen. "When I was younger, I always did it for half an hour a day. Why, sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast."


----------



## DiveCon

Skeptik said:


> Here is the text version of the story.
> 
> It is simply amazing that a news network can be caught in a blatant lie, and yet there will be some who will say that black is white, up is down, and they were right all along.
> 
> Maybe this quote from Alice in Wonderland can explain it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alice laughed: "There's no use trying," she said; "one can't believe impossible things."
> "I daresay you haven't had much practice," said the Queen. "When I was younger, I always did it for half an hour a day. Why, sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast."
Click to expand...

it was a stupid ad
LOL
sheeesh


----------



## JimH52

Skeptik said:


> Here is the text version of the story.
> 
> It is simply amazing that a news network can be caught in a blatant lie, and yet there will be some who will say that black is white, up is down, and they were right all along.
> 
> Maybe this quote from Alice in Wonderland can explain it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alice laughed: "There's no use trying," she said; "one can't believe impossible things."
> "I daresay you haven't had much practice," said the Queen. "When I was younger, I always did it for half an hour a day. Why, sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast."
Click to expand...


(always felt uncomfortable because Alice, of Alice and Wonderland, excited me as a young boy)  It probably contributed to my hatred of rabbits.


----------



## Zona

Keep this in mind when I say ....


FOX LIES!


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Keep this in mind when I say ....
> 
> 
> FOX LIES!


no, autozona lies


----------



## Dutch

Obama could sh**t gold bricks, pay off the national debt and Fox New's headline would read:  Obama causes Gold stocks to plummet.


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind when I say ....
> 
> 
> FOX LIES!
> 
> 
> 
> no, autozona lies
Click to expand...


I know you are, but what am I?  Doodie head.    Christ, how old are you?


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind when I say ....
> 
> 
> FOX LIES!
> 
> 
> 
> no, autozona lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are, but what am I?  Doodie head.    Christ, how old are you?
Click to expand...

i was correcting you, MORON


----------



## GWV5903

Vast LWC said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX doesn't cover GOP and related news.  FOX promotes it.  That is the difference.  FOX is not a news station.  It is a marketing station.  They should be listed as "Paid Programming" in the TV listings.  Their job is to promote GOP ideals.
> 
> "Fair and Balanced" as long as it doesn't conflict with republican principles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35eRxxZ-Ar0&feature=PlayList&p=2C93EE912FAA6DCB&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - 100 Days of "Fair & Balanced"[/ame]
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central
> 
> This video pretty much sums up Fox News ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.  You really don't see the true scale of it until you see it put all together like that.
> 
> FoxNews is really just an organization made up of pieces of lying shit.
Click to expand...


WOW is right, how did you buy Obama's Hope & Change and think it was something other than a Socialist Agenda?????


----------



## sitarro

Dive is correct, it was an ad in a newspaper and that gay clown, Sanchez, has blown it way out of proportion(pun intended). CNN is a pathetic joke and any of you that can't see that are biased toward the Democrat point of view. FOX has more viewers than all of those other networks, even with CNN broadcast in every airport across America. By saying that they didn't cover the event is merely a subjective opinion put out by the writer of the ad.

Really, it's pretty funny to watch the same old players jumping up and down screaming FOX lied! You people are pathetic. What, no accusations of racism?


----------



## JimH52

FOX IS NOT A NEWS CHANNEL.  IT IS A MARKETING STATION.  

If you want unbiased news, do not tune into FOX.....bottom line


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Skeptik said:


> How did CNN, MSNBC, etc. (all of the "liberal media" stations) miss the story about the tea party march on Washington?
> 
> Is it because the MSM is so liberal that they simply ignore such things, as Fox is implying?
> 
> Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?
> 
> Listen to Rick and make up your own mind.
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.



that video made me laugh at the irony, as he gets duped by fox new's ad and he say's he doesn't suffer fools and liars.   

He got fooled by fox's ad into talking about the tea parties more 

Murdoch freaking PWNED them....seriously that ad FOX made worked as it got CNN to bring up the TEA parties again after the story was dead.

Then he posts clips of CNN covering it telling mistruths and mischarecterizations about who the people are too, showing them lying.... MORE IRONY.


I love it, i gotta send this video around now to make some people laugh their asses off.  Listen to that guy whine     I love it.


----------



## Intense

JimH52 said:


> FOX IS NOT A NEWS CHANNEL.  IT IS A MARKETING STATION.
> 
> If you want unbiased news, do not tune into FOX.....bottom line



If you can't get News from FOX, might as well turn off the TV then, Because it ain't coming from anywhere else.


----------



## Intense

Have the Union Bosses condoned reporting on ACORN yet?


----------



## Polk

Si modo said:


> Fox should outclass the other major media outlets and admit their error.



Yeah, because clearly telling a whopper of a lie and then admitting your error AFTER being caught red-handed exhibits class...


----------



## Polk

Diuretic said:


> It's easy to clear up.
> 
> Firstly, did Fox News suggest that the protest wasn't covered by CNN?
> 
> If it can be shown that  there is evidence to support that proposition then it can be taken as proven but the statement must be shown to be unequivocal.












> If it can be shown that there is evidence to show that CNN covered the protest then it calls into doubt the claim by Fox that CNN didn't cover the event.
> 
> If that's so then Fox has made a wrong claim.  That's a fact in that case.
> 
> Why it happened - assuming it did - is in the realm of pure speculation.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM1f5xrOfGU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM1f5xrOfGU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Hows CNN doing on ACORN right about now? How about Union Corruption?


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm still waiting for a list of all the factoids Sanchez provided in that idiotic rant.


----------



## rubberhead

WillowTree said:


> not only did they miss the rally story, they "missed" ACORN too. sooo sorry rich sanchez,, fox had it right. and fox had the memo from the wh.



Thank you.  Rick Sanchez is an idiot.  I was at the protest in Washington and it was huge.  I know the DC fire dept. estimates the crowd at 75,000, but the sea of people there must have been at least in the hundreds of thousands.  I've never seen such a large gathering and I would go as far as to say that any news network trying to say that such an event is not newsworthy is spreading propaganda.  Fox did promote the event and often expresses a conservative bias.  This does not mean that at a gathering of at least 100,000 people marching on our nation's capital is not news.


----------



## Intense

rubberhead said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> not only did they miss the rally story, they "missed" ACORN too. sooo sorry rich sanchez,, fox had it right. and fox had the memo from the wh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Rick Sanchez is an idiot.  I was at the protest in Washington and it was huge.  I know the DC fire dept. estimates the crowd at 75,000, but the sea of people there must have been at least in the hundreds of thousands.  I've never seen such a large gathering and I would go as far as to say that any news network trying to say that such an event is not newsworthy is spreading propaganda.  Fox did promote the event and often expresses a conservative bias.  This does not mean that at a gathering of at least 100,000 people marching on our nation's capital is not news.
Click to expand...


FD Count? Hard to trust Unions with counts. There are worse networks out there than CNN though, try to keep that in mind. They are better than the pack. GE NBC/MSNBC are the worst. I wish Maria Bartiromo would just leave CNBC. She would be a gem at FOX Business.


----------



## sitarro

The wording in the ad didn't say that none of these networks refused to cover the event, they asked how could they miss the story? That is written perfectly to solicit a silly response like the asinine rant from Sanchez. It's really pretty brilliant. Is there any wonder why FOX kicks all of there asses?


----------



## GWV5903

JimH52 said:


> FOX IS NOT A NEWS CHANNEL.  IT IS A MARKETING STATION.
> 
> If you want unbiased news, do not tune into FOX.....bottom line



So if you believe Fox is so biased don't watch it, it is really that simple....

Sanchez and the network he works for is losing the rating game, have been for years, he reminds me of the junior high punk who didn't get his way in this video, whawhawha....

The producers are the ones pushing this in the first place, he is just the face for their agenda, Fox beats the hell out of them on a daily basis and if you or anyone else is naive enough to believe the powers that be at any of these networks are okay with it, you are living in a fantasy world....


----------



## Zona

GWV5903 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX IS NOT A NEWS CHANNEL.  IT IS A MARKETING STATION.
> 
> If you want unbiased news, do not tune into FOX.....bottom line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you believe Fox is so biased don't watch it, it is really that simple....
> 
> Sanchez and the network he works for is losing the rating game, have been for years, he reminds me of the junior high punk who didn't get his way in this video, whawhawha....
> 
> The producers are the ones pushing this in the first place, he is just the face for their agenda, Fox beats the hell out of them on a daily basis and if you or anyone else is naive enough to believe the powers that be at any of these networks are okay with it, you are living in a fantasy world....
Click to expand...


Everything Sanchez said is true.  You cant dispute that, so of course you will mention ratings, or high school or anything else to divert from the fact that HE TOLD THE TRUTH, FOX LIES.


----------



## xsited1

Skeptik said:


> How did CNN, MSNBC, etc. (all of the "liberal media" stations) miss the story about the tea party march on Washington?
> 
> Is it because the MSM is so liberal that they simply ignore such things, as Fox is implying?
> 
> Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?
> 
> Listen to Rick and make up your own mind.
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.



That's funny how Rick Sanchez actually believes that CNN is a real news channel.


----------



## xsited1

Zona said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX IS NOT A NEWS CHANNEL.  IT IS A MARKETING STATION.
> 
> If you want unbiased news, do not tune into FOX.....bottom line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you believe Fox is so biased don't watch it, it is really that simple....
> 
> Sanchez and the network he works for is losing the rating game, have been for years, he reminds me of the junior high punk who didn't get his way in this video, whawhawha....
> 
> The producers are the ones pushing this in the first place, he is just the face for their agenda, Fox beats the hell out of them on a daily basis and if you or anyone else is naive enough to believe the powers that be at any of these networks are okay with it, you are living in a fantasy world....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything Sanchez said is true.  You cant dispute that, so of course you will mention ratings, or high school or anything else to divert from the fact that HE TOLD THE TRUTH, FOX LIES.
Click to expand...


Well, not exactly.   They all lie.  Fox is basically saying CNN and the other networks missed it which is true in one sense.  The&#65279; fact is CNN's "coverage" painted these people with one shade. That's the reason for the ad.  Of course, Sanchez took it literally because he somehow thinks he works for a 'real' news channel.  Now _that's _funny!


----------



## sitarro

Zona said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX IS NOT A NEWS CHANNEL.  IT IS A MARKETING STATION.
> 
> If you want unbiased news, do not tune into FOX.....bottom line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you believe Fox is so biased don't watch it, it is really that simple....
> 
> Sanchez and the network he works for is losing the rating game, have been for years, he reminds me of the junior high punk who didn't get his way in this video, whawhawha....
> 
> The producers are the ones pushing this in the first place, he is just the face for their agenda, Fox beats the hell out of them on a daily basis and if you or anyone else is naive enough to believe the powers that be at any of these networks are okay with it, you are living in a fantasy world....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything Sanchez said is true.  You cant dispute that, so of course you will mention ratings, or high school or anything else to divert from the fact that HE TOLD THE TRUTH, FOX LIES.
Click to expand...


Did you do the weak ass photoshop work on your lame ass avatar?........ If so, you should leave that type of work to people with some knowledge of the human form and some attention to detail, you failed in numerous ways.

Obama lies.


----------



## rubberhead

Intense said:


> FD Count? Hard to trust Unions with counts. There are worse networks out there than CNN though, try to keep that in mind. They are better than the pack. GE NBC/MSNBC are the worst. I wish Maria Bartiromo would just leave CNBC. She would be a gem at FOX Business.



I agree that CNN is an OK choice for news.  To say that they are not biased is a stretch.  Fox is also clearly biased.  What about the correspondent suggesting that a significant number of the protesters were conspiracy theorists?  And the woman suggesting that the supporters of Joe Wilson, whom CNN has painted as a fringe lunatic, are in the mainstream of the Tea Party movement.  Joe Wilson was right about the president lying and did anyone who chastises him for acting uncivil notice that the identity authentication provisions came only after his outbursts?  Hmm... I guess he got someone's attention!  Anyway, the point is that CNN, just like Fox, is warping the news and that appears to be CNN's purpose for covering the rally from the clips that Sanchez showed.


----------



## rubberhead

Si modo said:


> Fox should outclass the other major media outlets and admit their error.




It's an advertisement.  Plain and simple.  The desired outcome is to get viewers.  IF Fox achieves that outcome with this advertisement, then it (the advertisement) has done its job.  On the other hand, CNN is using airtime (not commercial airtime, but news airtime) to cover an advertisement and basically televise their own counter-advertisement.  Which is more pathetic?  Which cost more money?  I would say CNN should have just stayed out of this and let their coverage speak for itself.  If people are watching CNN they would realize that the ad was untrue.  Now, instead CNN looks weak for using airtime to combat print ads.  I would venture to guess that CNN *is* growing weak because many of those tea-party goers probably were watching CNN until they were alienated by the coverage that Sanchez so proudly promotes.


----------



## AllieBaba

rubberhead said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox should outclass the other major media outlets and admit their error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an advertisement.  Plain and simple.  The desired outcome is to get viewers.  IF Fox achieves that outcome with this advertisement, then it (the advertisement) has done its job.  On the other hand, CNN is using airtime (not commercial airtime, but news airtime) to cover an advertisement and basically televise their own counter-advertisement.  Which is more pathetic?  Which cost more money?  I would say CNN should have just stayed out of this and let their coverage speak for itself.  If people are watching CNN they would realize that the ad was untrue.  Now, instead CNN looks weak for using airtime to combat print ads.  I would venture to guess that CNN *is* growing weak because many of those tea-party goers probably were watching CNN until they were alienated by the coverage that Sanchez so proudly promotes.
Click to expand...


You're very close.

Sanchez's rambling diatribe was nothing more than a more incoherent, tv, version of what Fox did.

The difference being...Fox's had class and is funny. Sanchez just overdid it.


----------



## AllieBaba

Also, Fox's was, as you said, a paid advertisement.

Not alleged "news".


----------



## WillowTree

Is it just me or does it strike anyone else as pathological that a grown adult would have a meltdown over a news chanel? hummmmm? even the immature a hole in the wh is paranoid about it. What's up with that? watch or don't watch. geez louise!


----------



## Intense

WillowTree said:


> Is it just me or does it strike anyone else as pathological that a grown adult would have a meltdown over a news chanel? hummmmm? even the immature a hole in the wh is paranoid about it. What's up with that? watch or don't watch. geez louise!



I'm seeing allot of melt downs today. Nothing like trying to get The Great Intellectual Elite to change Their Virtual Diaper though.


----------



## AllieBaba

Jake Starkey is ranting and raving all over the place. Has yet to provide one stat, one link, or quote to back up anything he's said.

Likewise, zona can just blather over and over, "EVERYTHING HE SAID WAS TRUE..." without being able to do more than mumble anything more concrete than..."fox lies". No reference to lies, no evidence of lies. 

Blatant idiocy.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX IS NOT A NEWS CHANNEL.  IT IS A MARKETING STATION.
> 
> If you want unbiased news, do not tune into FOX.....bottom line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you believe Fox is so biased don't watch it, it is really that simple....
> 
> Sanchez and the network he works for is losing the rating game, have been for years, he reminds me of the junior high punk who didn't get his way in this video, whawhawha....
> 
> The producers are the ones pushing this in the first place, he is just the face for their agenda, Fox beats the hell out of them on a daily basis and if you or anyone else is naive enough to believe the powers that be at any of these networks are okay with it, you are living in a fantasy world....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything Sanchez said is true.  You cant dispute that, so of course you will mention ratings, or high school or anything else to divert from the fact that HE TOLD THE TRUTH, FOX LIES.
Click to expand...

more proof zona is a fucking moron


they gave passing coverage to the event, they MISSED the story


----------



## HUGGY

driveby said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi fungus,, how are you today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only fungus here is you. So how is it having Barack Obama as President? Does it keep you up every night? Does it make you so very angry? Do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel cheerleading a drunk driving murderer preaching morality ? .....
Click to expand...


God you are stupid..If you are not on my list already .......you are now.


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only fungus here is you. So how is it having Barack Obama as President? Does it keep you up every night? Does it make you so very angry? Do tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel cheerleading a drunk driving murderer preaching morality ? .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God you are stupid..If you are not on my list already .......you are now.
Click to expand...

OOOOOOH he has a "list"


----------



## AllieBaba

Yes, it consists of everyone who doesn't agree with and/or has shown him up. It's quite long.


----------



## WillowTree

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel cheerleading a drunk driving murderer preaching morality ? .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God you are stupid..If you are not on my list already .......you are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOOOH he has a "list"
Click to expand...


ain't he special?


----------



## Diuretic

Polk demonstrated that the Fox ad is based on a misleading claim.  The misleading claim is that the event was "missed" by Fox's competitors.  I don't know if the US has any "truth in advertising" legislation but if it does then this would fall squarely under it.  

Of course it could also be seen as pure puffery by Fox and not to be taken at all seriously.  That appeals to me, I have to admit, it has shades of "when did you stop beating your wife?" about it.  "How did...miss this story?" assumes they did miss it (they didn't).  

So in effect it's just advertising bullshit.


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> Polk demonstrated that the Fox ad is based on a misleading claim.  The misleading claim is that the event was "missed" by Fox's competitors.  I don't know if the US has any "truth in advertising" legislation but if it does then this would fall squarely under it.
> 
> Of course it could also be seen as pure puffery by Fox and not to be taken at all seriously.  That appeals to me, I have to admit, it has shades of "when did you stop beating your wife?" about it.  "How did...miss this story?" assumes they did miss it (they didn't).
> 
> So in effect it's just advertising bullshit.


naw, they missed it
completely


----------



## Diuretic

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polk demonstrated that the Fox ad is based on a misleading claim.  The misleading claim is that the event was "missed" by Fox's competitors.  I don't know if the US has any "truth in advertising" legislation but if it does then this would fall squarely under it.
> 
> Of course it could also be seen as pure puffery by Fox and not to be taken at all seriously.  That appeals to me, I have to admit, it has shades of "when did you stop beating your wife?" about it.  "How did...miss this story?" assumes they did miss it (they didn't).
> 
> So in effect it's just advertising bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, they missed it
> completely
Click to expand...


But I saw the video reports


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polk demonstrated that the Fox ad is based on a misleading claim.  The misleading claim is that the event was "missed" by Fox's competitors.  I don't know if the US has any "truth in advertising" legislation but if it does then this would fall squarely under it.
> 
> Of course it could also be seen as pure puffery by Fox and not to be taken at all seriously.  That appeals to me, I have to admit, it has shades of "when did you stop beating your wife?" about it.  "How did...miss this story?" assumes they did miss it (they didn't).
> 
> So in effect it's just advertising bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, they missed it
> completely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I saw the video reports
Click to expand...

but they missed the actual story
you can report on the event and still not cover the story


----------



## Diuretic

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> naw, they missed it
> completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I saw the video reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they missed the actual story
> you can report on the event and still not cover the story
Click to expand...


I'm ready to learn.  What's the difference?


----------



## JimH52

As Sanchez said, reporting and promoting are two very different things.  FOX should stop trying to be a news agency and admit they are a promotional firm.  If they did that, I would respect them.  I wouldn't watch them, but I'd respect them...


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I saw the video reports
> 
> 
> 
> but they missed the actual story
> you can report on the event and still not cover the story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm ready to learn.  What's the difference?
Click to expand...

if you go to a football game, and the focus of your story is the cheerleaders, did you cover the game?


----------



## Diuretic

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they missed the actual story
> you can report on the event and still not cover the story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to learn.  What's the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you go to a football game, and the focus of your story is the cheerleaders, did you cover the game?
Click to expand...


No.  But nor did I go to the game with my cameras adorned with the millenium blue and new century gold of my team and cheer them on and blow raspberries at the opposing side.  What I did was to report on the game itself, not how well my team played or how badly the opposing team played.  I left that to John Madden.  I simply reported the event of the football game, ie I "covered" it.


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to learn.  What's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> if you go to a football game, and the focus of your story is the cheerleaders, did you cover the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  But nor did I go to the game with my cameras adorned with the millenium blue and new century gold of my team and cheer them on and blow raspberries at the opposing side.  What I did was to report on the game itself, not how well my team played or how badly the opposing team played.  I left that to John Madden.  I simply reported the event of the football game, ie I "covered" it.
Click to expand...

so then you admit that CNN did not "cover" the event then


----------



## hjmick

Is Rick Sanchez related to Dirty...?


----------



## Intense

Diuretic said:


> Polk demonstrated that the Fox ad is based on a misleading claim.  The misleading claim is that the event was "missed" by Fox's competitors.  I don't know if the US has any "truth in advertising" legislation but if it does then this would fall squarely under it.
> 
> Of course it could also be seen as pure puffery by Fox and not to be taken at all seriously.  That appeals to me, I have to admit, it has shades of "when did you stop beating your wife?" about it.  "How did...miss this story?" assumes they did miss it (they didn't).
> 
> So in effect it's just advertising bullshit.



And How is CNN doing on those ACORN Tapes? History is in the making. Where's CNN?


----------



## Intense

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I saw the video reports
> 
> 
> 
> but they missed the actual story
> you can report on the event and still not cover the story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm ready to learn.  What's the difference?
Click to expand...


Scope. Depth. Detail.


----------



## AllieBaba

I did a story on a corndog guy once, over the Christmas season. Barely mentioned the season.


----------



## Intense

Sanchez could go to weather.


----------



## Diuretic

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you go to a football game, and the focus of your story is the cheerleaders, did you cover the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But nor did I go to the game with my cameras adorned with the millenium blue and new century gold of my team and cheer them on and blow raspberries at the opposing side.  What I did was to report on the game itself, not how well my team played or how badly the opposing team played.  I left that to John Madden.  I simply reported the event of the football game, ie I "covered" it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so then you admit that CNN did not "cover" the event then
Click to expand...


No, according to my understanding of "covering" an event it means reporting on it.  Since I saw the video reports and saw some of the feed here on tv it seems to me that the various news outlets covered the event.  The original advertising claim by Fox was that the outlets "missed" the story.  Now I suppose they can fall back on, "but by 'story' we meant.....".  As I said, puffery and not to be taken seriously.


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But nor did I go to the game with my cameras adorned with the millenium blue and new century gold of my team and cheer them on and blow raspberries at the opposing side.  What I did was to report on the game itself, not how well my team played or how badly the opposing team played.  I left that to John Madden.  I simply reported the event of the football game, ie I "covered" it.
> 
> 
> 
> so then you admit that CNN did not "cover" the event then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, according to my understanding of "covering" an event it means reporting on it.  Since I saw the video reports and saw some of the feed here on tv it seems to me that the various news outlets covered the event.  The original advertising claim by Fox was that the outlets "missed" the story.  Now I suppose they can fall back on, "but by 'story' we meant.....".  As I said, puffery and not to be taken seriously.
Click to expand...

but they only "covered" peripherals, not the actual event


----------



## Diuretic

Intense said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polk demonstrated that the Fox ad is based on a misleading claim.  The misleading claim is that the event was "missed" by Fox's competitors.  I don't know if the US has any "truth in advertising" legislation but if it does then this would fall squarely under it.
> 
> Of course it could also be seen as pure puffery by Fox and not to be taken at all seriously.  That appeals to me, I have to admit, it has shades of "when did you stop beating your wife?" about it.  "How did...miss this story?" assumes they did miss it (they didn't).
> 
> So in effect it's just advertising bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And How is CNN doing on those ACORN Tapes? History is in the making. Where's CNN?
Click to expand...


No idea but then since the performance of CNN relative to the ACORN story isn't the topic of discussion I suppose I can be excused from referring to it on the grounds that it actually has no relevance to the topic being discussed here.


----------



## Diuretic

Intense said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they missed the actual story
> you can report on the event and still not cover the story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to learn.  What's the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scope. Depth. Detail.
Click to expand...


Reporting on an event.  Covering the story.  Angle?


----------



## WillowTree

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polk demonstrated that the Fox ad is based on a misleading claim.  The misleading claim is that the event was "missed" by Fox's competitors.  I don't know if the US has any "truth in advertising" legislation but if it does then this would fall squarely under it.
> 
> Of course it could also be seen as pure puffery by Fox and not to be taken at all seriously.  That appeals to me, I have to admit, it has shades of "when did you stop beating your wife?" about it.  "How did...miss this story?" assumes they did miss it (they didn't).
> 
> So in effect it's just advertising bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, they missed it
> completely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I saw the video reports
Click to expand...





I was here the day it happened. I flipped between fox msnbc and cnn, fox covered the rally, cnn had a blip every now and then,


----------



## Diuretic

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so then you admit that CNN did not "cover" the event then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, according to my understanding of "covering" an event it means reporting on it.  Since I saw the video reports and saw some of the feed here on tv it seems to me that the various news outlets covered the event.  The original advertising claim by Fox was that the outlets "missed" the story.  Now I suppose they can fall back on, "but by 'story' we meant.....".  As I said, puffery and not to be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they only "covered" peripherals, not the actual event
Click to expand...


What were the peripherals?  What was the actual event?  I'd suggest, not being a journalist, that some basic issues might be as follows:

What was happening.
Why it was happening.

That's reporting, well for me it is.  Discussion on the topic of the event isn't reporting or covering the story, it's opinion.  If a news team turns up and reports on what's happening and why it's happening then that's reporting.  If "covering" a story means reporting and also having discussions about the topic of the event then the word "covering" means more than "reporting".  But then the ad doesn't address anything so specific, it simply makes a claim that the other outlets "missed" the story.  What did they miss?  Did they miss reporting on it?  Plainly no, the evidence is there that they reported on it.  Did they not provide talking heads opinionating on the topic of the event?  I don't know.  But the enemy of puffery is clarity so the ad produced by Fox avoided clarity.


----------



## Diuretic

WillowTree said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> naw, they missed it
> completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I saw the video reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was here the day it happened. I flipped between fox msnbc and cnn, fox covered the rally, cnn had a blip every now and then,
Click to expand...


Fox devoted more on air time to the event?


----------



## Intense

Diuretic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polk demonstrated that the Fox ad is based on a misleading claim.  The misleading claim is that the event was "missed" by Fox's competitors.  I don't know if the US has any "truth in advertising" legislation but if it does then this would fall squarely under it.
> 
> Of course it could also be seen as pure puffery by Fox and not to be taken at all seriously.  That appeals to me, I have to admit, it has shades of "when did you stop beating your wife?" about it.  "How did...miss this story?" assumes they did miss it (they didn't).
> 
> So in effect it's just advertising bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And How is CNN doing on those ACORN Tapes? History is in the making. Where's CNN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea but then since the performance of CNN relative to the ACORN story isn't the topic of discussion I suppose I can be excused from referring to it on the grounds that it actually has no relevance to the topic being discussed here.
Click to expand...


Indirectly  it does if it is an example of a politically connected blackout or boycott. Maybe the Union is strong arming them, maybe they under reported on 9/12 because of the same kind of pressure. What if the stories are linked Politically.


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, according to my understanding of "covering" an event it means reporting on it.  Since I saw the video reports and saw some of the feed here on tv it seems to me that the various news outlets covered the event.  The original advertising claim by Fox was that the outlets "missed" the story.  Now I suppose they can fall back on, "but by 'story' we meant.....".  As I said, puffery and not to be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> but they only "covered" peripherals, not the actual event
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were the peripherals?  What was the actual event?  I'd suggest, not being a journalist, that some basic issues might be as follows:
> 
> What was happening.
> Why it was happening.
> 
> That's reporting, well for me it is.  Discussion on the topic of the event isn't reporting or covering the story, it's opinion.  If a news team turns up and reports on what's happening and why it's happening then that's reporting.  If "covering" a story means reporting and also having discussions about the topic of the event then the word "covering" means more than "reporting".  But then the ad doesn't address anything so specific, it simply makes a claim that the other outlets "missed" the story.  What did they miss?  Did they miss reporting on it?  Plainly no, the evidence is there that they reported on it.  Did they not provide talking heads opinionating on the topic of the event?  I don't know.  But the enemy of puffery is clarity so the ad produced by Fox avoided clarity.
Click to expand...

all they showed in that sanchez clip was sideline stuff
not a bit of the "game"
they covered the cheerleaders, not the game


----------



## WillowTree

Diuretic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I saw the video reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was here the day it happened. I flipped between fox msnbc and cnn, fox covered the rally, cnn had a blip every now and then,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox devoted more on air time to the event?
Click to expand...



they covered all five hours of it. start to finish. and the one in texas also. you gotta step back diuretic and ask yourself, what's in this for the libs? why the fuss about the tea parties? why the fuss about the numbers at the tea parties? wall to wall people on the mall yet the memo from the wh was to estimate 2 million let that leak and then spend a week or two saying it was all a lie by the right wing and ridiculing the numbers and the people who went, they stooped so low as to call the rally goers as racist. They gave almost no coverage and now make a stink about fox news pointing that out. Ask yourself why? Then go and ask yourself why they gave zero coverage to the ACORN story until the story broke on fox and the Census Bureau severed their relationship.. You should be seeing something by now!


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I saw the video reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was here the day it happened. I flipped between fox msnbc and cnn, fox covered the rally, cnn had a blip every now and then,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox devoted more on air time to the event?
Click to expand...

yeah, its called "covering the event"


----------



## Zona

Fox lies.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Fox lies.


autozona lies


----------



## Polk

WillowTree said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> naw, they missed it
> completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I saw the video reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was here the day it happened. I flipped between fox msnbc and cnn, fox covered the rally, cnn had a blip every now and then,
Click to expand...


This may come as a shock, but the teabagger hordes weren't the only thing going on in the world.


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I saw the video reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was here the day it happened. I flipped between fox msnbc and cnn, fox covered the rally, cnn had a blip every now and then,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may come as a shock, but the teabagger hordes weren't the only thing going on in the world.
Click to expand...

yeah, way to dehumanize the tea party people


----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was here the day it happened. I flipped between fox msnbc and cnn, fox covered the rally, cnn had a blip every now and then,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may come as a shock, but the teabagger hordes weren't the only thing going on in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, way to dehumanize the tea party people
Click to expand...


If they want to be treated like adults, they'll need to act like adults.


----------



## AllieBaba

Since when are huge crowds of people protesting, childlike?


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may come as a shock, but the teabagger hordes weren't the only thing going on in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, way to dehumanize the tea party people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they want to be treated like adults, they'll need to act like adults.
Click to expand...

if you read my last post you might begin to realize the VAST majority DID


----------



## AllieBaba

Mayhap you need a lesson in history:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJBnHMpHGRY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm so sick of the pathetic whining lies of leftards. You're pissed off that the majority of ppl don't agree with your ideology, so now you're embracing dictatorship, and attempting to marginalize millions of Americans.

It's disgusting. And it will eventually bite you in the ass. Either when you're bitter old men and women, or sooner, if you continue to try to push your fucking tyrannical crap down our throats.


----------



## AllieBaba

"One million Chinese can be considered a small number."
Deng Xiaoping


----------



## WillowTree

AllieBaba said:


> Since when are huge crowds of people protesting, childlike?



simple since it was a conservative group. that;s the evil of being a libtard, demeaning the "enemy" you've watched it for years.


----------



## Intense

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may come as a shock, but the teabagger hordes weren't the only thing going on in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, way to dehumanize the tea party people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they want to be treated like adults, they'll need to act like adults.
Click to expand...


Nice lecture. Do you often lecture your Grand Ma and Grand Pa that way Polk? You want People to act Respectfully, and I agree with You in that. 

Let's start with the term "Teabagger" 

When CNN and MSNBC started pushing the term, the smirk on their faces suggested something more than merely reporting an event. They were trying to pin a label on a Political Movement They did not approve of or Respect. The term is deragatory

1.  teabagger     
 multiple meanings. 1) one who carries large bags of packaged tea for shipment. 2) a man that squats on top of a womens face and lowers his genitals into her mouth during sex, known as "teabagging" 3) one who has a job or talent that is low in social status 4) a person who is unaware that they have said or done something foolish, childlike, noobish, lame, or inconvenient. 5) also see "fagbag", "lamer", "noob" 
Matt baseball, I can't believe he skipped our lan party to go to practice. Yeah, that kid is such a teabagger. Bottom line Anderson Cooper, separate bedroom fantasies from work. Polk, The term is not okay. Won't stop you from using it, however, won't respect you for using it.


2.  teabagger  3821 up, 2058 down   
 A whining fool shouting loudly for liberty but not willing to pay the bill. 
After most American workers saw more money in their paycheck due to the lower tax rate, the teabaggers at Fox News railed against high taxes, but did not discuss how much Jesus hated hypocrisy. 
get this def on a mug  
hypocrite mad sheep disease rectocranial inversion sufferer bloviator pretender 

3.  Teabagger   
 One who slaps another person in the face with their nad sack. 

Urban Dictionary: teabagger


----------



## rubberhead

Why doesn't anyone get this?  Rick Sanchez was responding to a *printed advertisement* using CNN's *airtime*.  Advertisements are meant to sell products, and Rick Sanchez takes 5 mins of airtime to "expose" Fox news for doing something that anyone who watches CNN already believes that they do.  It makes Sanchez look impotent and CNN weak.  All this patting him on the back crap just makes liberals look pathetic for patting a "news" anchor on the back for "reporting" on an advertisement that stretched the truth.  CNN's coverage of the rally and the tour leading up to it was pathetic and was not in proportion to the number of Americans that attended.  Also, if you look at the clips that Sanchez shows, CNN reporters seem to be reporting on the protesters only to discredit them.  Pathetic.  CNN should just hang it up.  All they've got left are Jack Cafferty and Lou Dobbs and it seems like they're under-appreciating those two so much that Fox might just have to set up a new channel and steal the two of them.  Rick Sanchez is going to have to go back to mall security where the only thing he'll be exposing is himself to underage girls.  Sorry Rick Snatchez this is not news and you are not a news man.


----------



## AllieBaba

I get it.


----------



## Intense

rubberhead said:


> Why doesn't anyone get this?  Rick Sanchez was responding to a *printed advertisement* using CNN's *airtime*.  Advertisements are meant to sell products, and Rick Sanchez takes 5 mins of airtime to "expose" Fox news for doing something that anyone who watches CNN already believes that they do.  It makes Sanchez look impotent and CNN weak.  All this patting him on the back crap just makes liberals look pathetic for patting a "news" anchor on the back for "reporting" on an advertisement that stretched the truth.  CNN's coverage of the rally and the tour leading up to it was pathetic and was not in proportion to the number of Americans that attended.  Also, if you look at the clips that Sanchez shows, CNN reporters seem to be reporting on the protesters only to discredit them.  Pathetic.  CNN should just hang it up.  All they've got left are Jack Cafferty and Lou Dobbs and it seems like they're under-appreciating those two so much that Fox might just have to set up a new channel and steal the two of them.  Rick Sanchez is going to have to go back to mall security where the only thing he'll be exposing is himself to underage girls.  Sorry Rick Snatchez this is not news and you are not a news man.



Who is CNN? I'm confused? What do they sell again? I thought they were an advertising company... LOL


----------



## sitarro

This would be the story CNN did not cover, the fact that this many people got together in our nation's capital to protest an administration's actions and there were no arrests, no violence and no trash left behind ( the inauguration attendees left 130 tons of trash including American flags all over the ground    Historic trash, 130 tons of inaugural garbage hauled away // Current ).

These are some of the people that CNN's idiot, Ricki Sanchez, wasn't interested in reporting on...........









[IMG]http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv299/Sitarro2009/stuff/image003.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sitarro

More?


----------



## rubberhead

Awesome pics!  I was there too and when I was leaving I noticed heaps of trash with signs sticking out of them where the garbage cans once were.  Those were responsible, considerate and thoughtful citizens at that rally.  I was most touched by these two black ladies standing on Pennsylvania Ave.  telling everyone walking out of the rally that they understood that this has nothing to do with race.  At the time I didn't really get it, but now that I've had more of a chance to think about it and see elected officials (former and current) accuse me and my countrymen of being racist, I see that people with the courage to speak out against 'victim-mongering' are going to be important in the coming battle for the first amendment.


----------



## WillowTree

My favorite sign.. "*I don't belong to the party of NO I belong to the party of HELL NO.*


----------



## Zona

Fox lies.  Fox supports the right, republican base and fox lies.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Fox lies.  Fox supports the right, republican base and fox lies.


Zona lies, Zona supports the democrat base, democrats and zona lie


----------



## DiveCon

hey, mocking zo na is fun and easy


----------



## AllieBaba

Amazingly similar to Bobo.


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Fox lies.  Fox supports the right, republican base and fox lies.



MSNBC lies...

AutoZona lies...



Agreed?


----------



## Missourian

Did anyone actually watch CNN on 9-12-09?

They definitely missed the story!

DC is filled with protesters fed up with government spending gone wild, government encroachment on the private sector,  big government programs costing billions (perhaps trillions) of dollars,  and the further erosions of our American freedoms and here is the story CNN reported that day.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlf_rUVGRNw]YouTube - CNN: There Is A "Dark Fringe" To These Tea Party Events[/ame]

Fox didn't lie or even exaggerate...CNN missed the story.


----------



## Intense

Zona come clean!!! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP3pHqBgtJQ&feature=related]YouTube - Zelda Fairy Spring Theme (No Melody)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Missourian said:


> Did anyone actually watch CNN on 9-12-09?
> 
> They definitely missed the story!
> 
> DC is filled with protesters fed up with government spending gone wild, government encroachment on the private sector,  big government programs costing billions (perhaps trillions) of dollars,  and the further erosions of our American freedoms and here is the story CNN reported that day.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - CNN: There Is A "Dark Fringe" To These Tea Party Events
> 
> Fox didn't lie or even exaggerate...CNN missed the story.



It may push some to shy away. That said, Peaceful Protest is no place for guns. I would ask those to have them to put them in a secure safe place, or kick back away from what is going on. Mad medicine, I'm Lifetime NRA and I fully support Self Defense, this just involves too many people, and that involves panic.   That said, CNN Serves It's God well.


----------



## AllieBaba

I'll bet the Chinese ppl who found the army firing on them during their peaceful protest felt differently, however.

I'd a lot rather stand next to a dude openly carrying than bump up against a concealed weapon any day.


----------



## Missourian

Intense said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone actually watch CNN on 9-12-09?
> 
> They definitely missed the story!
> 
> DC is filled with protesters fed up with government spending gone wild, government encroachment on the private sector,  big government programs costing billions (perhaps trillions) of dollars,  and the further erosions of our American freedoms and here is the story CNN reported that day.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - CNN: There Is A "Dark Fringe" To These Tea Party Events
> 
> Fox didn't lie or even exaggerate...CNN missed the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may push some to shy away. That said, Peaceful Protest is no place for guns. I would ask those to have them to put them in a secure safe place, or kick back away from what is going on. Mad medicine, I'm Lifetime NRA and I fully support Self Defense, this just involves too many people, and that involves panic.   That said, CNN Serves It's God well.
Click to expand...


Ahh...but you miss the point...there were no guns at the DC protests...federal property.

It was all a red herring to cast the protesters in a poor light.


----------



## DiveCon

Missourian said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone actually watch CNN on 9-12-09?
> 
> They definitely missed the story!
> 
> DC is filled with protesters fed up with government spending gone wild, government encroachment on the private sector,  big government programs costing billions (perhaps trillions) of dollars,  and the further erosions of our American freedoms and here is the story CNN reported that day.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - CNN: There Is A "Dark Fringe" To These Tea Party Events
> 
> Fox didn't lie or even exaggerate...CNN missed the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may push some to shy away. That said, Peaceful Protest is no place for guns. I would ask those to have them to put them in a secure safe place, or kick back away from what is going on. Mad medicine, I'm Lifetime NRA and I fully support Self Defense, this just involves too many people, and that involves panic.   That said, CNN Serves It's God well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh...but you miss the point...there were no guns at the DC protests...federal property.
> 
> It was all a red herring to cast the protesters it a poor light.
Click to expand...

exactly, they didnt cover the event, they tried to create something other than what was really happening

the FNC AD was correct


----------



## Intense

AllieBaba said:


> I'll bet the Chinese ppl who found the army firing on them during their peaceful protest felt differently, however.
> 
> I'd a lot rather stand next to a dude openly carrying than bump up against a concealed weapon any day.



Guns do not work against tanks, and China Plays different anyway.


----------



## sitarro

Missourian said:


> Did anyone actually watch CNN on 9-12-09?
> 
> They definitely missed the story!
> 
> DC is filled with protesters fed up with government spending gone wild, government encroachment on the private sector,  big government programs costing billions (perhaps trillions) of dollars,  and the further erosions of our American freedoms and here is the story CNN reported that day.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - CNN: There Is A "Dark Fringe" To These Tea Party Events
> 
> Fox didn't lie or even exaggerate...CNN missed the story.



Gee, no bias there, great find Missourian.


----------



## Intense

Missourian said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone actually watch CNN on 9-12-09?
> 
> They definitely missed the story!
> 
> DC is filled with protesters fed up with government spending gone wild, government encroachment on the private sector,  big government programs costing billions (perhaps trillions) of dollars,  and the further erosions of our American freedoms and here is the story CNN reported that day.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - CNN: There Is A "Dark Fringe" To These Tea Party Events
> 
> Fox didn't lie or even exaggerate...CNN missed the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may push some to shy away. That said, Peaceful Protest is no place for guns. I would ask those to have them to put them in a secure safe place, or kick back away from what is going on. Mad medicine, I'm Lifetime NRA and I fully support Self Defense, this just involves too many people, and that involves panic.   That said, CNN Serves It's God well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh...but you miss the point...there were no guns at the DC protests...federal property.
> 
> It was all a red herring to cast the protesters in a poor light.
Click to expand...


I wondered about that, AK-47 was mentioned, describing a fully automatic weapon, Special Permit required, very rare. What about the D.C. gun laws, didn't that go more in our favor?

Anyway, Keep them safe and Secure Always. 

So CNN Lied? Mis Reported, misrepresented, or did I miss something else?


----------



## AllieBaba

And thanks to the DC gun laws, you have the highest murder rate in the nation.
Go figure. There are still guns there. But people can't legally use them to defend themselves.


----------



## Intense

Missourian said:


> Did anyone actually watch CNN on 9-12-09?
> 
> They definitely missed the story!
> 
> DC is filled with protesters fed up with government spending gone wild, government encroachment on the private sector,  big government programs costing billions (perhaps trillions) of dollars,  and the further erosions of our American freedoms and here is the story CNN reported that day.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - CNN: There Is A "Dark Fringe" To These Tea Party Events
> 
> Fox didn't lie or even exaggerate...CNN missed the story.



This interview was about various Tea Parties, it was held in DC during the 9/12 protest.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VMXz6xGeqc&feature=fvw]YouTube - 9/12 Taxpayer Tea Party March on Washington, DC[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Ntu7Aapys&feature=fvw]YouTube - Tea Partyers Drown Out CNN Reporter During Live Report[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0EEGH2ySlI&feature=related]YouTube - CNN Anchor Presses DC Rally Organizer About 'Darker Tone' Among Attendees[/ame]


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox lies.  Fox supports the right, republican base and fox lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC lies...
> 
> AutoZona lies...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed?
Click to expand...


Dr. House?


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> YouTube - 9/12 Taxpayer Tea Party March on Washington, DC
> 
> YouTube - Tea Partyers Drown Out CNN Reporter During Live Report
> 
> YouTube - CNN Anchor Presses DC Rally Organizer About 'Darker Tone' Among Attendees



But Fox said they didnt cover it and people in here said so as well. 

Fox lies, once again.


----------



## Polk

AllieBaba said:


> Since when are huge crowds of people protesting, childlike?



When they're running around with "Obama = Hitler" signs and signs filled with racist messages? They're surely not the adults in the room.


----------



## Polk

AllieBaba said:


> Mayhap you need a lesson in history:
> 
> YouTube - BBC News - June 4, 1989, Tiananmen Square Massacre



Yes, because protesting a tyrannically government is the exact same thing as throwing a massive temper tantrum because your side lost the election.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/12 Taxpayer Tea Party March on Washington, DC
> 
> YouTube - Tea Partyers Drown Out CNN Reporter During Live Report
> 
> YouTube - CNN Anchor Presses DC Rally Organizer About 'Darker Tone' Among Attendees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Fox said they didnt cover it and people in here said so as well.
> 
> Fox lies, once again.
Click to expand...

again, they didnt cover the event, dumbfuck

once again autozona lies


----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> exactly, they didnt cover the event, they tried to create something other than what was really happening
> 
> the FNC AD was correct



They did cover the event. The fact that you didn't like the tone of the coverage (CNN reported on the event objectively while Fox served as cheerleaders for it) doesn't change the fact that they covered it.


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, they didnt cover the event, they tried to create something other than what was really happening
> 
> the FNC AD was correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did cover the event. The fact that you didn't like the tone of the coverage (CNN reported on the event objectively while Fox served as cheerleaders for it) doesn't change the fact that they covered it.
Click to expand...

uh, no they didnt cover the event
they covered the side shows

football analogy
they went to the game, and did a story on the CHEERLEADERS


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/12 Taxpayer Tea Party March on Washington, DC
> 
> YouTube - Tea Partyers Drown Out CNN Reporter During Live Report
> 
> YouTube - CNN Anchor Presses DC Rally Organizer About 'Darker Tone' Among Attendees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Fox said they didnt cover it and people in here said so as well.
> 
> Fox lies, once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, they didnt cover the event, dumbfuck
> 
> once again autozona lies
Click to expand...




Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, they didnt cover the event, they tried to create something other than what was really happening
> 
> the FNC AD was correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did cover the event. The fact that you didn't like the tone of the coverage (CNN reported on the event objectively while Fox served as cheerleaders for it) doesn't change the fact that they covered it.
Click to expand...


Dive Con, you are clueless.  Seriously.  I heard you were, but wow dude.


----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, they didnt cover the event, they tried to create something other than what was really happening
> 
> the FNC AD was correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did cover the event. The fact that you didn't like the tone of the coverage (CNN reported on the event objectively while Fox served as cheerleaders for it) doesn't change the fact that they covered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, no they didnt cover the event
> they covered the side shows
> 
> football analogy
> they went to the game, and did a story on the CHEERLEADERS
Click to expand...


There has been video posted on this very page showing CNN's coverage of the event, yet you still jump up and down and claim they didn't cover it. Just admit it, Fox lied.


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did cover the event. The fact that you didn't like the tone of the coverage (CNN reported on the event objectively while Fox served as cheerleaders for it) doesn't change the fact that they covered it.
> 
> 
> 
> uh, no they didnt cover the event
> they covered the side shows
> 
> football analogy
> they went to the game, and did a story on the CHEERLEADERS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been video posted on this very page showing CNN's coverage of the event, yet you still jump up and down and claim they didn't cover it. Just admit it, Fox lied.
Click to expand...

no
those clips were not them covering the event


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Fox said they didnt cover it and people in here said so as well.
> 
> Fox lies, once again.
> 
> 
> 
> again, they didnt cover the event, dumbfuck
> 
> once again autozona lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, they didnt cover the event, they tried to create something other than what was really happening
> 
> the FNC AD was correct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did cover the event. The fact that you didn't like the tone of the coverage (CNN reported on the event objectively while Fox served as cheerleaders for it) doesn't change the fact that they covered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dive Con, you are clueless.  Seriously.  I heard you were, but wow dude.
Click to expand...

no, autozona, YOU are clueless


----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, no they didnt cover the event
> they covered the side shows
> 
> football analogy
> they went to the game, and did a story on the CHEERLEADERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been video posted on this very page showing CNN's coverage of the event, yet you still jump up and down and claim they didn't cover it. Just admit it, Fox lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
> those clips were not them covering the event
Click to expand...


So having reporters on the ground with cameras at the event, talking to the people at the event, is not covering the event?


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been video posted on this very page showing CNN's coverage of the event, yet you still jump up and down and claim they didn't cover it. Just admit it, Fox lied.
> 
> 
> 
> no
> those clips were not them covering the event
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So having reporters on the ground with cameras at the event, talking to the people at the event, is not covering the event?
Click to expand...

not when the cameras are pointed on the SIDELINES
showing the CHEERLEADERS and not the FOOTBALL game


----------



## Zona




----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> those clips were not them covering the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So having reporters on the ground with cameras at the event, talking to the people at the event, is not covering the event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when the cameras are pointed on the SIDELINES
> showing the CHEERLEADERS and not the FOOTBALL game
Click to expand...


To clarify your analogy: So if the people are the protests aren't the game, what is the game?


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So having reporters on the ground with cameras at the event, talking to the people at the event, is not covering the event?
> 
> 
> 
> not when the cameras are pointed on the SIDELINES
> showing the CHEERLEADERS and not the FOOTBALL game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To clarify your analogy: So if the people are the protests aren't the game, what is the game?
Click to expand...

nevermind
clearly you are as ignorantly partisan as the fucking moron zona


----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> not when the cameras are pointed on the SIDELINES
> showing the CHEERLEADERS and not the FOOTBALL game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify your analogy: So if the people are the protests aren't the game, what is the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nevermind
> clearly you are as ignorantly partisan as the fucking moron zona
Click to expand...


That's about the response I expected. Since your position is entirely illogical, you've got to resort to personal attacks.


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify your analogy: So if the people are the protests aren't the game, what is the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevermind
> clearly you are as ignorantly partisan as the fucking moron zona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's about the response I expected. Since your position is entirely illogical, you've got to resort to personal attacks.
Click to expand...

no

this is a personal attack
fuck off you ignorant fucking moron


----------



## Sidestreamer

WillowTree said:


> not only did they miss the rally story, they "missed" ACORN too. sooo sorry rich sanchez,, fox had it right. and fox had the memo from the wh.



I think that whole video showed they covered the rally.

And this is Fox's coverage, or as Rick Sanchez called it, promotion of the rally:

Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mwbR9gYc7Q]YouTube - Fox News Still Pushing Tea Party Protests: "Tea Bag The White House"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktijKFURdPg]YouTube - Tea Parties Sweeping the Nation[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyacTyjmV6o]YouTube - Fox News Tea Party Tax Day - Glenn Beck On Cavuto At Alamo - Washington Listens[/ame]


----------



## Zona




----------



## Zona

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify your analogy: So if the people are the protests aren't the game, what is the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevermind
> clearly you are as ignorantly partisan as the fucking moron zona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's about the response I expected. Since your position is entirely illogical, you've got to resort to personal attacks.
Click to expand...


Thats all he has dude.  Look at every one of his other posts when he is called out.  EVERY SINGLE TIME.  (Watch for his reponse, it will prove me right).


----------



## Polk

Zona said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nevermind
> clearly you are as ignorantly partisan as the fucking moron zona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the response I expected. Since your position is entirely illogical, you've got to resort to personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats all he has dude.  Look at every one of his other posts when he is called out.  EVERY SINGLE TIME.  (Watch for his reponse, it will prove me right).
Click to expand...


I didn't even call him out though. All I did was ask him to clarify his position.


----------



## Intense

What I don't see proof of the Sanchez claim that FOX Stole that camera shot for their add. If he is wrong on that, he is also a liar. CNN, Back up the claim or apologize.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nevermind
> clearly you are as ignorantly partisan as the fucking moron zona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the response I expected. Since your position is entirely illogical, you've got to resort to personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats all he has dude.  Look at every one of his other posts when he is called out.  EVERY SINGLE TIME.  (Watch for his reponse, it will prove me right).
Click to expand...

no, thats all i give a fucking moron like you

Polk knows better


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the response I expected. Since your position is entirely illogical, you've got to resort to personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all he has dude.  Look at every one of his other posts when he is called out.  EVERY SINGLE TIME.  (Watch for his reponse, it will prove me right).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't even call him out though. All I did was ask him to clarify his position.
Click to expand...

and i HAVE MULTIPLE times
and you are refusing to get it when it has been explained as plainly as it can be
so get the fuck over yourself kid


----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all he has dude.  Look at every one of his other posts when he is called out.  EVERY SINGLE TIME.  (Watch for his reponse, it will prove me right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even call him out though. All I did was ask him to clarify his position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and i HAVE MULTIPLE times
> and you are refusing to get it when it has been explained as plainly as it can be
> so get the fuck over yourself kid
Click to expand...


No, you really haven't. You said that having reporters there covering the event and talking to the protesters wasn't really covering the event, that it was reporting the sideshow. If that's the sideshow, what's the main event? That's a question you've yet to answer.


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even call him out though. All I did was ask him to clarify his position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i HAVE MULTIPLE times
> and you are refusing to get it when it has been explained as plainly as it can be
> so get the fuck over yourself kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you really haven't. You said that having reporters there covering the event and talking to the protesters wasn't really covering the event, that it was reporting the sideshow. If that's the sideshow, what's the main event? That's a question you've yet to answer.
Click to expand...

they werent covering the "event"
they covered things surrounding the event, not the event itself


----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i HAVE MULTIPLE times
> and you are refusing to get it when it has been explained as plainly as it can be
> so get the fuck over yourself kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you really haven't. You said that having reporters there covering the event and talking to the protesters wasn't really covering the event, that it was reporting the sideshow. If that's the sideshow, what's the main event? That's a question you've yet to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they werent covering the "event"
> they covered things surrounding the event, not the event itself
Click to expand...


So the protesters at the event are not at the event?


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you really haven't. You said that having reporters there covering the event and talking to the protesters wasn't really covering the event, that it was reporting the sideshow. If that's the sideshow, what's the main event? That's a question you've yet to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they werent covering the "event"
> they covered things surrounding the event, not the event itself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the protesters at the event are not at the event?
Click to expand...

not small groups of them


----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> they werent covering the "event"
> they covered things surrounding the event, not the event itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the protesters at the event are not at the event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not small groups of them
Click to expand...


Talk about splitting hairs.


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the protesters at the event are not at the event?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not small groups of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about splitting hairs.
Click to expand...

again, did you cover the football game if you focused your story on the cheerleaders?


----------



## Douger

Welcome to the Idiocracy. The fallen US of Empire and it's band of lunatics.


----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> not small groups of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about splitting hairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again, did you cover the football game if you focused your story on the cheerleaders?
Click to expand...


That's not really an apt comparison. A more accurate analogy would be saying I didn't cover the game because I talked to a few players on each team, but I didn't talk to everyone on the team.


----------



## Missourian

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/12 Taxpayer Tea Party March on Washington, DC
> 
> YouTube - Tea Partyers Drown Out CNN Reporter During Live Report
> 
> YouTube - CNN Anchor Presses DC Rally Organizer About 'Darker Tone' Among Attendees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Fox said they didnt cover it and people in here said so as well.
> 
> Fox lies, once again.
Click to expand...


Had you actually watched the videos, you wouldn't look like such a dolt.

The first is just video, I'm not even sure it was from CNN.

The second is a report on Rep Joe Wilson (???) live from the mall.

The third is more "Dark Fringe" reporting.

So once again for the cheap seats...CNN missed the story.


----------



## DiveCon

Missourian said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/12 Taxpayer Tea Party March on Washington, DC
> 
> YouTube - Tea Partyers Drown Out CNN Reporter During Live Report
> 
> YouTube - CNN Anchor Presses DC Rally Organizer About 'Darker Tone' Among Attendees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Fox said they didnt cover it and people in here said so as well.
> 
> Fox lies, once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had you actually watched the videos, you wouldn't look like such a dolt.
> 
> The first is just video, I'm not even sure it was from CNN.
> 
> The second is a report on Rep Joe Wilson (???) live from the mall.
> 
> The third is more "Dark Fringe" reporting.
> 
> So once again for the cheap seats...CNN missed the story.
Click to expand...

i wonder if Polk ever watched them


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about splitting hairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, did you cover the football game if you focused your story on the cheerleaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not really an apt comparison. A more accurate analogy would be saying I didn't cover the game because I talked to a few players on each team, but I didn't talk to everyone on the team.
Click to expand...

ok, hows this one
they went to the circus and cover the side shows and ignored the main event


----------



## B94

DiveCon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, did you cover the football game if you focused your story on the cheerleaders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really an apt comparison. A more accurate analogy would be saying I didn't cover the game because I talked to a few players on each team, but I didn't talk to everyone on the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, hows this one
> they went to the circus and cover the side shows and ignored the main event
Click to expand...


Now thats a great analogy. What was the main event that was ignored?


----------



## Diuretic

Fact:  CNN_ et al_ reported on the event.

Opinion:  "CNN _et al_ didn't present the event in the way I wold have liked."

Opinion:  "Fox promoted the event."


----------



## Missourian

Diuretic said:


> Fact:  CNN_ et al_ reported on the event.
> 
> Opinion:  "CNN _et al_ didn't present the event in the way I wold have liked."
> 
> Opinion:  "Fox promoted the event."




Di,  if that was the case I would agree that Fox was not being honest,  but the truth is CNN did not cover the actual intent of the protest and the overwhelming majority of the protesters.

...you know...the NEWS.


----------



## Polk

B94 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really an apt comparison. A more accurate analogy would be saying I didn't cover the game because I talked to a few players on each team, but I didn't talk to everyone on the team.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, hows this one
> they went to the circus and cover the side shows and ignored the main event
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now thats a great analogy. What was the main event that was ignored?
Click to expand...


It's a horrible analogy. It would like bitching that even though they showed the elephants, the clowns, the lion tamer, and the acrobats, that they didn't really cover the circus because they didn't show the seals and the human cannonball.


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> B94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, hows this one
> they went to the circus and cover the side shows and ignored the main event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that&#8217;s a great analogy. What was the main event that was ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a horrible analogy. It would like bitching that even though they showed the elephants, the clowns, the lion tamer, and the acrobats, that they didn't really cover the circus because they didn't show the seals and the human cannonball.
Click to expand...

WRONG
thats not the comparison i made
you are lying

they covered the bearded lady and the rubber man
and ignored everything else


----------



## B94

Polk said:


> B94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, hows this one
> they went to the circus and cover the side shows and ignored the main event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a great analogy. What was the main event that was ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a horrible analogy. It would like bitching that even though they showed the elephants, the clowns, the lion tamer, and the acrobats, that they didn't really cover the circus because they didn't show the seals and the human cannonball.
Click to expand...


I thought circus and side shows seemed to fit.


----------



## Missourian

Polk said:


> B94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, hows this one
> they went to the circus and cover the side shows and ignored the main event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a great analogy. What was the main event that was ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a horrible analogy. It would like bitching that even though they showed the elephants, the clowns, the lion tamer, and the acrobats, that they didn't really cover the circus because they didn't show the seals and the human cannonball.
Click to expand...



Here's an analogy for you...

It's like covering Senator Kennedy's Funeral procession by only interviewing the family of Mary Jo Kopechne and William Kennedy Smith.


----------



## Diuretic

Missourian said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact:  CNN_ et al_ reported on the event.
> 
> Opinion:  "CNN _et al_ didn't present the event in the way I wold have liked."
> 
> Opinion:  "Fox promoted the event."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Di,  if that was the case I would agree that Fox was not being honest,  but the truth is CNN did not cover the actual intent of the protest and the overwhelming majority of the protesters.
> 
> ...you know...the NEWS.
Click to expand...


No worries M. - I was trying to work out in my own mind the difference between fact and opinion and I admit there's a lot of room between the two concepts for discussion for sure.


----------



## Dr.House

Polk said:


> B94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, hows this one
> they went to the circus and cover the side shows and ignored the main event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that&#8217;s a great analogy. What was the main event that was ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a horrible analogy. It would like bitching that even though they showed the elephants, the clowns, the lion tamer, and the acrobats, that they didn't really cover the circus because they didn't show the seals and the human cannonball.
Click to expand...


^ Swing and a miss....


----------



## Polk

You guys have made it painfully clear that anything short of promoting the claims of the protesters will be viewed as not having covered the event.


----------



## Vast LWC

Clearly you people are insane.

FoxNews, the "Treason" channel, promoted the Tea Party and exaggerated the number of people at the event by 1000%.

Then they have the temerity to be pissed because the other Channels didn't also *promote* the event along with them.

So they take out a full page ad in major newspapers claiming the other channels *didn't cover the event at all*,  which is a bald-faced lie.

Then CNN calls them on their slanderous statements, and you people are now claiming that Fox was right to do what they did because they didn't like the coverage the other networks DID give the event?

Seriously?

FOXNEWS LIED.  Period.

They need to apologize, or the other networks should sue them.


----------



## Vast LWC

AllieBaba said:


> Listen to him again, nutsack. He makes supposition after supposition. Not one fact. He surmises on what Fox is "trying" to say, which is of course his OPINION, not a fact.
> 
> This is the frustrating thing about the left. I could explain the difference between "opinion" and "fact" to you all night long. You are incapable of understanding it. Just as you are incapable of discerning NEWS from EDITORIAL.



He SHOWED the full page ad that Fox ran, which stated, specifically, that all the networks named did not cover the event.

And then he showed CNN's coverage of the event.

*That is fact, not opinion.*

He showed, conclusively, that FoxNews specifically lied in an attempt to smear the other networks.


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> You guys have made it painfully clear that anything short of promoting the claims of the protesters will be viewed as not having covered the event.


and you have made it painfully clear you will never understand it


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to him again, nutsack. He makes supposition after supposition. Not one fact. He surmises on what Fox is "trying" to say, which is of course his OPINION, not a fact.
> 
> This is the frustrating thing about the left. I could explain the difference between "opinion" and "fact" to you all night long. You are incapable of understanding it. Just as you are incapable of discerning NEWS from EDITORIAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He SHOWED the full page ad that Fox ran, which stated, specifically, that all the networks named did not cover the event.
> 
> And then he showed CNN's coverage of the event.
> 
> *That is fact, not opinion.*
> 
> He showed, conclusively, that FoxNews specifically lied in an attempt to smear the other networks.
Click to expand...

except what he showed was NOT covering "the event"


----------



## Missourian

Vast LWC said:


> Clearly you people are insane.
> 
> FoxNews, the "Treason" channel, promoted the Tea Party and exaggerated the number of people at the event by 1000%.
> 
> Then they have the temerity to be pissed because the other Channels didn't also *promote* the event along with them.
> 
> So they take out a full page ad in major newspapers claiming the other channels *didn't cover the event at all*,  which is a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Then CNN calls them on their slanderous statements, and you people are now claiming that Fox was right to do what they did because they didn't like the coverage the other networks DID give the event?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> FOXNEWS LIED.  Period.
> 
> They need to apologize, or the other networks should sue them.



You really have no idea what's going on around you, do you?

First,  Fox under reported the attendance...never once over reporting it.

Second, the ad didn't state that CNN didn't report...it said they "missed the story"...which they did.


----------



## Vast LWC

driveby said:


> The biggest problem with the left is they live in the theoretical world the majority of the time..........



What exactly is "theoretical" about a photo of an ad by Fox, and then video that specifically proves the ad false?


----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have made it painfully clear that anything short of promoting the claims of the protesters will be viewed as not having covered the event.
> 
> 
> 
> and you have made it painfully clear you will never understand it
Click to expand...


I understand perfectly well. You think coverage means cheerleading.


----------



## Polk

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to him again, nutsack. He makes supposition after supposition. Not one fact. He surmises on what Fox is "trying" to say, which is of course his OPINION, not a fact.
> 
> This is the frustrating thing about the left. I could explain the difference between "opinion" and "fact" to you all night long. You are incapable of understanding it. Just as you are incapable of discerning NEWS from EDITORIAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He SHOWED the full page ad that Fox ran, which stated, specifically, that all the networks named did not cover the event.
> 
> And then he showed CNN's coverage of the event.
> 
> *That is fact, not opinion.*
> 
> He showed, conclusively, that FoxNews specifically lied in an attempt to smear the other networks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except what he showed was NOT covering "the event"
Click to expand...


You starting to sound like the birthers.


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> except what he showed was NOT covering "the event"



No, it was not "covering" the event _to your satisfaction._

It was, in fact, "Covering" the event.

Showing video, running interviews, telling the populace of the gathering as it happens, that is "covering" an event.  Period.

FoxNews committed slander, and they deserve to be brought to court.


----------



## B94

CNN definitely had some air time given to the event (I still think circus would be better than event). That&#8217;s not missing the story.


----------



## Dr.House

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> He SHOWED the full page ad that Fox ran, which stated, specifically, that all the networks named did not cover the event.
> 
> And then he showed CNN's coverage of the event.
> 
> *That is fact, not opinion.*
> 
> He showed, conclusively, that FoxNews specifically lied in an attempt to smear the other networks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except what he showed was NOT covering "the event"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You starting to sound like the birthers.
Click to expand...


I'm sure that means a lot coming from a flaming 0bamabot like yourself...


----------



## Vast LWC

FoxNews Promotes "Tea Parties"

I'm sure this is what you people think of as "Coverage".  ROFL.

_
As ThinkProgress has documented, Fox News has aggressively promoted today&#8217;s conservative, anti-Obama tea parties. A Media Matters analysis found that Fox dedicated 23 separate segments to the tea parties between April 6 and April 13; it aired at least 73 in-show and commercial promotions for the parties as well. Of all the Fox programs, Neil Cavuto&#8217;s &#8220;Your World&#8221; dedicated the most time to the tea parties:






_


----------



## Missourian

Fox defended its ads in an e-mailed statement from a marketing executive that called other networks on the carpet again for their coverage of the rally and events preceding it.

*"Generally speaking, it's fair to say that from the tea party movement ... to Acorn ... to the march on 9/12, the networks either ignored the story, marginalized it or misrepresented the significance of it altogether,"* said Michael Tammero, vice president of marketing for Fox News​

Hard to argue with that.

The Associated Press: Rival networks fire back over Fox News rally ad​


----------



## Vast LWC

Dr.House said:


> I'm sure that means a lot coming from a flaming 0bamabot like yourself...



Yes, you people are defending a bold faced lie and propaganda campaign by FoxNews, and we're the "fanatics".

Un-fucking-believable.

I guess you're just gonna believe Fox over your lying eyes, eh?


----------



## DiveCon

Polk said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have made it painfully clear that anything short of promoting the claims of the protesters will be viewed as not having covered the event.
> 
> 
> 
> and you have made it painfully clear you will never understand it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand perfectly well. You think coverage means cheerleading.
Click to expand...

no, you dont, and that post proves it


----------



## Dr.House

Vast LWC said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that means a lot coming from a flaming 0bamabot like yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you people are defending a bold faced lie and propaganda campaign by FoxNews, and we're the "fanatics".
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> I guess you're just gonna believe Fox over your lying eyes, eh?
Click to expand...


Says the guy who posts ThinkProgress and MediaMatters as credible sources...


I'm bustin' a fuckin' gut...lol


----------



## B94

Vast LWC said:


> FoxNews Promotes "Tea Parties"
> 
> I'm sure this is what you people think of as "Coverage".  ROFL.
> 
> _
> As ThinkProgress has documented, Fox News has aggressively promoted todays conservative, anti-Obama tea parties. A Media Matters analysis found that Fox dedicated 23 separate segments to the tea parties between April 6 and April 13; it aired at least 73 in-show and commercial promotions for the parties as well. Of all the Fox programs, Neil Cavutos Your World dedicated the most time to the tea parties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _




Well, if this is how you cover the event then CNN sure didnt cover it.


----------



## sitarro

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except what he showed was NOT covering "the event"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was not "covering" the event _to your satisfaction._
> 
> It was, in fact, "Covering" the event.
> 
> Showing video, running interviews, telling the populace of the gathering as it happens, that is "covering" an event.  Period.
> 
> FoxNews committed slander, and they deserve to be brought to court.
Click to expand...


Stated like a good little liberal, I'M GONNA SUE!!!!! WAHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Missourian

Vast LWC said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that means a lot coming from a flaming 0bamabot like yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you people are defending a bold faced lie and propaganda campaign by FoxNews, and we're the "fanatics".
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> I guess you're just gonna believe Fox over your lying eyes, eh?
Click to expand...



Yep, and if we once again put men on the moon,  CNN will be at Cape Canaveral

...reporting story after story on the environmental damage caused by burning rocket fuel...

And there you'll be claiming "BUT THEY DIDN'T MISS THE STORY...they were physically present !!!"


----------



## Zona

Polk said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the response I expected. Since your position is entirely illogical, you've got to resort to personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all he has dude.  Look at every one of his other posts when he is called out.  EVERY SINGLE TIME.  (Watch for his response, it will prove me right).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't even call him out though. All I did was ask him to clarify his position.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter.  I noticed every single time he gets in a corner of either a link, proof, or just sense...

its "fucking moron" or his other favorite, 
"Fucking idiot"

Then of course wait for the negative rating you get in your inbox.  (By the way Dive Con, who cares, keep them coming.)

I am thinking of starting a thread with every one of his comments in my inbox.  Same crap, different day.

Wait for it....wait for it....

(response will be "fucking moron" again.  He has no originality, new thoughts or proof of anything thought he is trying to convey.  He is the ultimate right wing guy,  a real American and Fox demographic).


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all he has dude.  Look at every one of his other posts when he is called out.  EVERY SINGLE TIME.  (Watch for his response, it will prove me right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even call him out though. All I did was ask him to clarify his position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.  I noticed every single time he gets in a corner of either a link, proof, or just sense...
> 
> its "fucking moron" or his other favorite,
> "Fucking idiot"
> 
> Then of course wait for the negative rating you get in your inbox.  (By the way Dive Con, who cares, keep them coming.)
> 
> I am thinking of starting a thread with every one of his comments in my inbox.  Same crap, different day.
> 
> Wait for it....wait for it....
> 
> (response will be "fucking moron" again.  He has no originality, new thoughts or proof of anything thought he is trying to convey.  He is the ultimate right wing guy,  a real American and Fox demographic).
Click to expand...

wow, you just dont get it


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even call him out though. All I did was ask him to clarify his position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.  I noticed every single time he gets in a corner of either a link, proof, or just sense...
> 
> its "fucking moron" or his other favorite,
> "Fucking idiot"
> 
> Then of course wait for the negative rating you get in your inbox.  (By the way Dive Con, who cares, keep them coming.)
> 
> I am thinking of starting a thread with every one of his comments in my inbox.  Same crap, different day.
> 
> Wait for it....wait for it....
> 
> (response will be "fucking moron" again.  He has no originality, new thoughts or proof of any thought he is trying to convey.  He is the ultimate right wing guy,  a real American and Fox demographic).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, you just dont get it
Click to expand...


I get it, you get stuck and you have no response other than to call people names.  It shows just how limited your thought process really is and it really does weaken any thing you say.  Seriously.  It is an insult when people say, Dive Con is supporting what you are saying.  That means you don't get it to tell you the truth...but go ahead and keep calling people 

Fucking morons
Fucking idiots
etc.

Its all you have.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.  I noticed every single time he gets in a corner of either a link, proof, or just sense...
> 
> its "fucking moron" or his other favorite,
> "Fucking idiot"
> 
> Then of course wait for the negative rating you get in your inbox.  (By the way Dive Con, who cares, keep them coming.)
> 
> I am thinking of starting a thread with every one of his comments in my inbox.  Same crap, different day.
> 
> Wait for it....wait for it....
> 
> (response will be "fucking moron" again.  He has no originality, new thoughts or proof of any thought he is trying to convey.  He is the ultimate right wing guy,  a real American and Fox demographic).
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you just dont get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it, you get stuck and you have no response other than to call people names.  It shows just how limited your thought process really is and it really does weaken any thing you say.  Seriously.  It is an insult when people say, Dive Con is supporting what you are saying.  That means you don't get it to tell you the truth...but go ahead and keep calling people
> 
> Fucking morons
> Fucking idiots
> etc.
> 
> Its all you have.
Click to expand...

its not hard to prove you wrong
its easy in fact


i only call complete idiots that
you have shown you fit that bill
thus thats mostly what you will get


----------



## Intense

'Something Desperately Wrong' - FOXNews.com

" What he might have pulled off what critics of the influential left leaning group acorn found so very hard to achieve. An independent filmmaker disguised as a -- exposing employees of acorn appearing to encourage illegal activities. Thing is that I did at all with a video camera one actress and no budget. Now he's Expos say has resulted in major congressional action really quite stunning. That may actually keep your tax dollars from being sent to acorn a group that is supposed to help the poor with housing in voter registration. But apparently does much more than that. Jamie now is in her -- far he's the founder of the website the video first appeared on it's called big government. Dot com the videos are still there in -- good morning to you. Good morning Marion you're with us the morning that the story broke the morning -- the first. Video aired on big government dot com and now in Al weeks' time. The congressional action the response by the Fed has been. Really stunning I mean. Four years. The Democrats in congress had not wanted to sign on to anything that would cut back money from acorn and now we see these. Huge majorities coming out of the Senate and the house to cut down. The group cut off the group's funding. What's your reaction to weaken this."

" Well I I'm I'm grateful that the American public has realized that there's a serious problem Aaron and that there. Elected representatives are taking their concerns seriously and Rasmussen poll came up this morning. -- says Americans overwhelmingly disturbed by what they've seen on these -- But predictably and why we -- the videos out one by one by one by one. We've set traps for acorn to lie each and every time they lied they went to the mainstream media continued to tell those lies. The next day the previous -- lies were exposed. *And CNN in particular. Has. Kept going back to acorn and taking their line. The behavior -- Jonathan Klein the president of CNN has been despicable. During the if they continue to impugn James and Hannah. And they are continuing to tell falsehoods. That they were kicked out of acorn offices that the current line. That summit acorn who including Bertha Lewis continue to push there are more videos to come. And some and and in towns that they continue to say that they were kicked out."*


----------



## Intense

*OMG ...CNN Lied... and they still are...Lying!!!*


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> *OMG ...CNN Lied... and they still are...Lying!!!*



Your source is Foxnews?  LOL


----------



## Dr.House

Skeptik said:


> How did CNN, MSNBC, etc. (all of the "liberal media" stations) miss the story about the tea party march on Washington?
> 
> Is it because the MSM is so liberal that they simply ignore such things, as Fox is implying?
> 
> Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?
> 
> Listen to Rick and make up your own mind.
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.



Is Rick Sanchez related to the Dirty Sanchez that AutoZona was looking to get his boyfriend?


----------



## sitarro

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG ...CNN Lied... and they still are...Lying!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is Foxnews?  LOL
Click to expand...


Hey Zona, you're a fucking moron.


----------



## rubberhead

sitarro said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG ...CNN Lied... and they still are...Lying!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is Foxnews?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Zona, you're a fucking moron.
Click to expand...


amen.  CNN is going down in flames and this Dirty Rick Snatchez thing is just another flame.  Nuff Said.


----------



## oreo

CNN--did cover the protest rally--I watched some of it.  While I have my complaints about CNN--Fox shouldn't have put that add out.  In my opinion--they do owe CNN an apology over it.

The next question is--did any of the other stations cover the protest?


----------



## oreo

Vast LWC said:


> Clearly you people are insane.
> 
> FoxNews, the "Treason" channel, promoted the Tea Party and exaggerated the number of people at the event by 1000%.
> 
> Then they have the temerity to be pissed because the other Channels didn't also *promote* the event along with them.
> 
> So they take out a full page ad in major newspapers claiming the other channels *didn't cover the event at all*,  which is a bald-faced lie.
> 
> Then CNN calls them on their slanderous statements, and you people are now claiming that Fox was right to do what they did because they didn't like the coverage the other networks DID give the event?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> FOXNEWS LIED.  Period.
> 
> They need to apologize, or the other networks should sue them.




While CNN covered it--they were the ones who also decided to get the worst x-President in history on their networks to claim that the protestors were racists---

CNN has yet to make an apology about Carter's comment--& or explain why they asked the question in the first place.


----------



## DiveCon

oreo said:


> CNN--did cover the protest rally--I watched some of it.  While I have my complaints about CNN--Fox shouldn't have put that add out.  In my opinion--they do owe CNN an apology over it.
> 
> The next question is--did any of the other stations cover the protest?


yes, ONE

FNC


----------



## JimH52

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG ...CNN Lied... and they still are...Lying!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is Foxnews?  LOL
Click to expand...


Yup, republicans are quick to call anyone who disagrees with them a liar.  Three letter for you!

*W...M...D*


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG ...CNN Lied... and they still are...Lying!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is Foxnews?  LOL
Click to expand...


I brought You the FOX Report on What they claim CNN reported regarding the ACORN Videos. You can't prove the claim false.... so You resort to name calling and diversion. Blame FOX because they can do what CNN can't. 

I wonder whom is stopping CNN from telling the Truth? Why is CNN still Lying and Purposly spreading misinformation on something bigger than Watergate?


----------



## Intense

JimH52 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG ...CNN Lied... and they still are...Lying!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is Foxnews?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, republicans are quick to call anyone who disagrees with them a liar.  Three letter for you!
> 
> *W...M...D*
Click to expand...


Bogey would kick you in the nuts every time your lips moved if he could. The Ebil Wepubikans fooded da whol wold abot WMD. They kild Jesis to.


----------



## Missourian

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG ...CNN Lied... and they still are...Lying!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is Foxnews?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I brought You the FOX Report on What they claim CNN reported regarding the ACORN Videos. You can't prove the claim false.... so You resort to name calling and diversion. Blame FOX because they can do what CNN can't.
> 
> *I wonder whom is stopping CNN from telling the Truth?* Why is CNN still Lying and Purposly spreading misinformation on something bigger than Watergate?
Click to expand...


Who is stopping CNN from reporting honestly?  The Almighty Dollar.

FoxNews has the Republican, conservative, and the majority of the independent viewership sewed up.  

That's 50% of the country.

That leaves 50% for CNN,  MSNBC, and NPR/BBC to fight for.

If CNN upsets their liberal/progressive audience, they will lose them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JimH52 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX doesn't cover GOP and related news.  FOX promotes it.  That is the difference.  FOX is not a news station.  It is a marketing station.  They should be listed as "Paid Programming" in the TV listings.  Their job is to promote GOP ideals.
> 
> "Fair and Balanced" as long as it doesn't conflict with republican principles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cry us a river whydonchya? MSNBC MSNBC you are just jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think having as black man as President has warped your mind.  It really is bothering you, isn't it?  Maybe when you wake up in the morning, it will all be changed and McSame and Flalin Palin will be in office.....or maybe not.
> 
> You are the one crying a river and you will be for at least three more years.  Seek professional help now, before you begin wearing a gun on your trips to the super market.
Click to expand...


BINGO!!! We have a winner!!!

I was reading through this thread and it didn't take long to see the race card played. Is it any surpise it was a liberal that played it?   



I didn't think so.


----------



## Intense

Lonestar_logic said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> cry us a river whydonchya? MSNBC MSNBC you are just jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think having as black man as President has warped your mind.  It really is bothering you, isn't it?  Maybe when you wake up in the morning, it will all be changed and McSame and Flalin Palin will be in office.....or maybe not.
> 
> You are the one crying a river and you will be for at least three more years.  Seek professional help now, before you begin wearing a gun on your trips to the super market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BINGO!!! We have a winner!!!
> 
> I was reading through this thread and it didn't take long to see the race card played. Is it any surpise it was a liberal that played it?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
Click to expand...


OMG Is it True? Is Obama Black? Really? You are sure now? OMG


----------



## rubberhead

Lonestar_logic said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> cry us a river whydonchya? MSNBC MSNBC you are just jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think having as black man as President has warped your mind.  It really is bothering you, isn't it?  Maybe when you wake up in the morning, it will all be changed and McSame and Flalin Palin will be in office.....or maybe not.
> 
> You are the one crying a river and you will be for at least three more years.  Seek professional help now, before you begin wearing a gun on your trips to the super market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BINGO!!! We have a winner!!!
> 
> I was reading through this thread and it didn't take long to see the race card played. Is it any surpise it was a liberal that played it?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
Click to expand...


You don't have to use the codeword "liberal" anymore, you can just say idiot.


----------



## rubberhead

Intense said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think having as black man as President has warped your mind.  It really is bothering you, isn't it?  Maybe when you wake up in the morning, it will all be changed and McSame and Flalin Palin will be in office.....or maybe not.
> 
> You are the one crying a river and you will be for at least three more years.  Seek professional help now, before you begin wearing a gun on your trips to the super market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!!! We have a winner!!!
> 
> I was reading through this thread and it didn't take long to see the race card played. Is it any surpise it was a liberal that played it?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG Is it True? Is Obama Black? Really? You are sure now? OMG
Click to expand...


Well, he's only half black, so we're only half racist if we question him.  It's brilliant how quickly progressives fall into fascism even though they usually start out preaching against it.  

BARACK OBAMA HAS NO IDEA WHAT HE'S DOING!!!

I'm guessing he'll be an even worse president than Carter (probably why Carter was defending him).


----------



## Intense

rubberhead said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!!! We have a winner!!!
> 
> I was reading through this thread and it didn't take long to see the race card played. Is it any surpise it was a liberal that played it?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Is it True? Is Obama Black? Really? You are sure now? OMG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he's only half black, so we're only half racist if we question him.  It's brilliant how quickly progressives fall into fascism even though they usually start out preaching against it.
> 
> BARACK OBAMA HAS NO IDEA WHAT HE'S DOING!!!
> 
> I'm guessing he'll be an even worse president than Carter (probably why Carter was defending him).
Click to expand...


With Carter helping Him the Pit is Bottomless. ... OMG: evil:


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> rubberhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Is it True? Is Obama Black? Really? You are sure now? OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's only half black, so we're only half racist if we question him.  It's brilliant how quickly progressives fall into fascism even though they usually start out preaching against it.
> 
> BARACK OBAMA HAS NO IDEA WHAT HE'S DOING!!!
> 
> I'm guessing he'll be an even worse president than Carter (probably why Carter was defending him).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Carter helping Him the Pit is Bottomless. ... OMG: evil:
Click to expand...


Whatever you or I may think about Carters effectiveness as a president... Calling a man evil that has done so much good since holding public office is profane.  Neither you nor I are a pimple on carters butt for the tireless work that man does.  If you can't respect that then nothing you say is worth noting.


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubberhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's only half black, so we're only half racist if we question him.  It's brilliant how quickly progressives fall into fascism even though they usually start out preaching against it.
> 
> BARACK OBAMA HAS NO IDEA WHAT HE'S DOING!!!
> 
> I'm guessing he'll be an even worse president than Carter (probably why Carter was defending him).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Carter helping Him the Pit is Bottomless. ... OMG: evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you or I may think about Carters effectiveness as a president... Calling a man evil that has done so much good since holding public office is profane.  Neither you nor I are a pimple on carters butt for the tireless work that man does.  If you can't respect that then nothing you say is worth noting.
Click to expand...


Sorry to disagree Huggy, but I have not yet Forgiven Carter for the Fall of Iran. He should stick with raising Peanuts.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubberhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's only half black, so we're only half racist if we question him.  It's brilliant how quickly progressives fall into fascism even though they usually start out preaching against it.
> 
> BARACK OBAMA HAS NO IDEA WHAT HE'S DOING!!!
> 
> I'm guessing he'll be an even worse president than Carter (probably why Carter was defending him).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Carter helping Him the Pit is Bottomless. ... OMG: evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you or I may think about Carters effectiveness as a president... Calling a man evil *that has done so much good since holding public office is profane*.  Neither you nor I are a pimple on carters butt for the tireless work that man does.  If you can't respect that then nothing you say is worth noting.
Click to expand...



List the things that Carter has done that was good while in public office.


----------



## Toro

Wow.  He's an investigative reporter AND he beat the Patriots this weekend.

That's pretty impressive...


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Carter helping Him the Pit is Bottomless. ... OMG: evil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you or I may think about Carters effectiveness as a president... Calling a man evil *that has done so much good since holding public office is profane*.  Neither you nor I are a pimple on carters butt for the tireless work that man does.  If you can't respect that then nothing you say is worth noting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> List the things that Carter has done that was good while in public office.
Click to expand...


I am not a supporter of Carters presidency.


----------



## rubberhead

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Carter helping Him the Pit is Bottomless. ... OMG: evil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you or I may think about Carters effectiveness as a president... Calling a man evil *that has done so much good since holding public office is profane*.  Neither you nor I are a pimple on carters butt for the tireless work that man does.  If you can't respect that then nothing you say is worth noting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> List the things that Carter has done that was good while in public office.
Click to expand...


Well, let's see:

he's apologized to terrorists and hugged ruthless dictators.  he's written books maligning the United States, and now he's shown us the error of our ways by calling us racists wholesale.  Carter is a doddering old fool and he only said what he said because his diaper was full.


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you or I may think about Carters effectiveness as a president... Calling a man evil *that has done so much good since holding public office is profane*.  Neither you nor I are a pimple on carters butt for the tireless work that man does.  If you can't respect that then nothing you say is worth noting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List the things that Carter has done that was good while in public office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of Carters presidency.
Click to expand...


You may consider Yourself lower than a Pimple on Carter's butt, If I read You Correctly, but please don't include Me. I am not into Idols, and He may be tireless because he is running from something, rather than to it. Just a thought. 

True Hope has no strings, that also holds for True Charity.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you or I may think about Carters effectiveness as a president... Calling a man evil *that has done so much good since holding public office is profane*.  Neither you nor I are a pimple on carters butt for the tireless work that man does.  If you can't respect that then nothing you say is worth noting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List the things that Carter has done that was good while in public office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of Carters presidency.
Click to expand...


In other words you cannot back up your claim. 

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## asaratis

Robert said:


> Oh by the way Willow love, CNN.com had a live stream of the entire rally that day. How do I know? I was watching some of it on that stream.
> 
> They also interviewed Jim DeMint and Dom Lemon. So again, your ignorance is   noted.


Yeah, right!  I watched a "live stream" on CNN of the Democratic Convention.  Rather than cover the actual convention and broadcast what the speakers were saying, CNN posted their camera-hog commentators in a tight group and switched from one made-up face to another as they explained to the public what the speakers were supposed to be saying.  Likely, their "live stream" of the rally had a similar format...augmented by repeated video clips showing the ungracious signs displayed by extremists and others that did NOT make up the majority of attendees.


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> List the things that Carter has done that was good while in public office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of Carters presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you cannot back up your claim.
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
Click to expand...


Try not holding your breath so long.  You are hallucinating.

There was no claim.  Idiot.  I just show respect for that which is worthy .  Those who are so blinded by thier ideoligy that they cannot recognise Carters contributions to society are worthless assholes.  I didn't vote for him and I would not want him to be president now any more than when he ran.  I voted for that piece of shit Reagan.


----------



## HUGGY

rubberhead said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is Foxnews?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Zona, you're a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amen.  CNN is going down in flames and this Dirty Rick Snatchez thing is just another flame.  Nuff Said.
Click to expand...


Oh my...a neg rep from a guy that has 1 point...ouch.. I hope it doesn't leave a mark!


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of Carters presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you cannot back up your claim.
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try not holding your breath so long.  You are hallucinating.
> 
> There was no claim.  Idiot.  I just show respect for that which is worthy .  Those who are so blinded by thier ideoligy that they cannot recognise Carters contributions to society are worthless assholes.  I didn't vote for him and I would not want him to be president now any more than when he ran.  I voted for that piece of shit Reagan.
Click to expand...


The Worst President in the History of The USA and He just keeps on giving.


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you cannot back up your claim.
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not holding your breath so long.  You are hallucinating.
> 
> There was no claim.  Idiot.  I just show respect for that which is worthy .  Those who are so blinded by thier ideoligy that they cannot recognise Carters contributions to society are worthless assholes.  I didn't vote for him and I would not want him to be president now any more than when he ran.  I voted for that piece of shit Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Worst President in the History of The USA and He just keeps on giving.
Click to expand...


Who?...Carter or Reagan? 

My beef with the peanut farmer was giving up the panama canal. Fuck you Jimmy!

Reagan for setting the wheels in motion to destroy the American Middle Class...the best consumers for american business that ever was.  Fuck you Ronnie!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of Carters presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you cannot back up your claim.
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try not holding your breath so long.  You are hallucinating.
> 
> There was no claim.  Idiot.  I just show respect for that which is worthy .  Those who are so blinded by thier ideoligy that they cannot recognise Carters contributions to society are worthless assholes.  I didn't vote for him and I would not want him to be president now any more than when he ran.  I voted for that piece of shit Reagan.
Click to expand...


Did you not say this in defense of Carter, "Calling a man evil that has done so much good since holding public office is profane."? Sure looks like you're claiming Carter "has done so much good since holding public office". Now you're weaseling out of your claim. 

And now you're claiming Carter has made "contributions to society", can you list those contributions? Or are you going to weasel out of that claim too?

You should have just let your concession stand. By the way, I don't hold to any ideology.


----------



## AllieBaba

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of Carters presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you cannot back up your claim.
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try not holding your breath so long.  You are hallucinating.
> 
> There was no claim.  Idiot.  I just show respect for that which is worthy .  Those who are so blinded by thier ideoligy that they cannot recognise Carters contributions to society are worthless assholes.  I didn't vote for him and I would not want him to be president now any more than when he ran.  I voted for that piece of shit Reagan.
Click to expand...



So what you are saying is you cannot list one thing that Carter did that was worthwhile.

A concession indeed.


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you cannot back up your claim.
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not holding your breath so long.  You are hallucinating.
> 
> There was no claim.  Idiot.  I just show respect for that which is worthy .  Those who are so blinded by thier ideoligy that they cannot recognise Carters contributions to society are worthless assholes.  I didn't vote for him and I would not want him to be president now any more than when he ran.  I voted for that piece of shit Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not say this in defense of Carter, "Calling a man evil that has done so much good since holding public office is profane."? Sure looks like you're claiming Carter "has done so much good since holding public office". Now you're weaseling out of your claim.
> 
> And now you're claiming Carter has made "contributions to society", can you list those contributions? Or are you going to weasel out of that claim too?
> 
> You should have just let your concession stand. By the way, I don't hold to any ideology.
Click to expand...


I stand by my assertion that Carter has done enormous good for our country and the world after he left office.  

I am trying to hold back on the insults but you make it difficult.

The world is not black and white.  If you cannot respect the good others do then you are not capable of being good yourself.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try not holding your breath so long.  You are hallucinating.
> 
> There was no claim.  Idiot.  I just show respect for that which is worthy .  Those who are so blinded by thier ideoligy that they cannot recognise Carters contributions to society are worthless assholes.  I didn't vote for him and I would not want him to be president now any more than when he ran.  I voted for that piece of shit Reagan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not say this in defense of Carter, "Calling a man evil that has done so much good since holding public office is profane."? Sure looks like you're claiming Carter "has done so much good since holding public office". Now you're weaseling out of your claim.
> 
> And now you're claiming Carter has made "contributions to society", can you list those contributions? Or are you going to weasel out of that claim too?
> 
> You should have just let your concession stand. By the way, I don't hold to any ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand by my assertion that Carter has done enormous good for our country and the world after he left office.
> 
> I am trying to hold back on the insults but you make it difficult.
> 
> The world is not black and white.  If you cannot respect the good others do then you are not capable of being good yourself.
Click to expand...


HAHAHA.....Changing your tune I see. Before it was, the good he done while "holding public office", now it's "after he left office. Keep digging


----------



## rubberhead

HUGGY said:


> rubberhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Zona, you're a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amen.  CNN is going down in flames and this Dirty Rick Snatchez thing is just another flame.  Nuff Said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my...a neg rep from a guy that has 1 point...ouch.. I hope it doesn't leave a mark!
Click to expand...


it got your attention enough to write about it!


----------



## Vast LWC

Dr.House said:


> Says the guy who posts ThinkProgress and MediaMatters as credible sources...
> 
> 
> I'm bustin' a fuckin' gut...lol




I posted their *data*, which clearly documented how many times a commercial aired on Fox, I used this data because it was easily obtainable from them, but can easily be verified by FoxNews themselves, if you have the hankering to do so. 

This is unlike your *opinion* that the other networks did not carry the story to your satisfaction...

Or FoxNews' *lie* that the other networks did not carry the story at all.



Do you see the difference there?


----------



## sitarro

Vast LWC said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who posts ThinkProgress and MediaMatters as credible sources...
> 
> 
> I'm bustin' a fuckin' gut...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted their *data*, which clearly documented how many times a commercial aired on Fox, I used this data because it was easily obtainable from them, but can easily be verified by FoxNews themselves, if you have the hankering to do so.
> 
> This is unlike your *opinion* that the other networks did not carry the story to your satisfaction...
> 
> Or FoxNews' *lie* that the other networks did not carry the story at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the difference there?
Click to expand...


FOX never said that, no matter how many times you illiterate clowns want to repeat the same bull shit lie that they did.


----------



## Vast LWC

Yeah, you might want to lay off the right-wing kool-aid, buddy, or the Oxycontin...

FoxNews *ran a full page ad* in the washington post that showed the 9/12 protest and stated, specifically:

*



			"Anti-Tax, Anti-Big Government, Tax Payers March on DC.

How Did ABC, CBS, NBC, MSNBC and CNN Miss This Story?"
		
Click to expand...

*
Here's a friggin' picture:







Deny that nutjob!


----------



## Dr.House

Vast LWC said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who posts ThinkProgress and MediaMatters as credible sources...
> 
> 
> I'm bustin' a fuckin' gut...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted their *data*, which clearly documented how many times a commercial aired on Fox, I used this data because it was easily obtainable from them, but can easily be verified by FoxNews themselves, if you have the hankering to do so.
Click to expand...

It is not up to us to independently verify pacts that you post from blatantly leftist hack sites...  If you want people to even consider entertaining facts, they need to be from sources that aren't obvious hack sites...

Imagine your response if I countered your "facts" with a source at FreeRepublic....




> This is unlike your *opinion* that the other networks did not carry the story to your satisfaction...
> 
> Or FoxNews' *lie* that the other networks did not carry the story at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the difference there?



"Missing the story" isn't the same as "not covering the event"....  You should go back and read the rest of this thread as this has been explained already...


----------



## Vast LWC

Dr.House said:


> It is not up to us to independently verify pacts that you post from blatantly leftist hack sites... If you want people to even consider entertaining facts, they need to be from sources that aren't obvious hack sites...



Wow, that's ironic, considering your stance on the subject matter.



Dr.House said:


> "Missing the story" isn't the same as "not covering the event"....  You should go back and read the rest of this thread as this has been explained already...



Yes it is.

You can rationalize all you want on this subject.  It is clear to EVERYONE who looks at this ad that Fox meant that the other networks didn't cover this story.

The only people who are pretending it didn't mean that are FoxNews water-carriers.

FoxNews should apologize for slandering the other networks.  Period.  And whoever paid for this ad should be fired.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not up to us to independently verify pacts that you post from blatantly leftist hack sites... If you want people to even consider entertaining facts, they need to be from sources that aren't obvious hack sites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's ironic, considering your stance on the subject matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Missing the story" isn't the same as "not covering the event"....  You should go back and read the rest of this thread as this has been explained already...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> You can rationalize all you want on this subject.  It is clear to EVERYONE who looks at this ad that Fox meant that the other networks didn't cover this story.
> 
> The only people who are pretending it didn't mean that are FoxNews water-carriers.
> 
> FoxNews should apologize for slandering the other networks.  Period.  And whoever paid for this ad should be fired.
Click to expand...

no, its clear that the other networks MISSED the story
cause they DID


----------



## Dr.House

Vast LWC said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not up to us to independently verify pacts that you post from blatantly leftist hack sites... If you want people to even consider entertaining facts, they need to be from sources that aren't obvious hack sites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's ironic, considering your stance on the subject matter.
Click to expand...


No, it's not...  That doesn't even make sense...

You're boring me...

Go read the thread...  You are "missing the story" within it...


----------



## Vast LWC

Dr.House said:


> No, it's not...  That doesn't even make sense...



It does if you understand that FoxNews is just a popular televised version of extremist websites, and that you are defending it. 



Dr.House said:


> You're boring me...
> 
> Go read the thread...  You are "missing the story" within it...



I don't believe that I'm here for your entertainment, if you don't like it, don't read it.

And "Missing the Story", by itself, could possibly have two meanings.  

However, when you claim someone "missed the story" and then combine that with the phrase "but we cover all the news", without any other frame of reference, or context, you are stating, specifically, that the others mentioned did not cover the story.

As you can see in the linked ad, that is exactly what FoxNews said.


----------



## Vast LWC

It's amazing how far you people will go to rationalize the indefensible.

And you accuse US of "drinking the kool-aid".

LOL.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> It's amazing how far you people will go to rationalize the indefensible.
> 
> And you accuse US of "drinking the kool-aid".
> 
> LOL.


thats because you DO drink the koolaid


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> thats because you DO drink the koolaid


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats because you DO drink the koolaid
Click to expand...

yes, you are


----------



## Vast LWC

No, to "drink the koolaid" is to fanatically believe in a person, organization, or philosophy to the point where you will not accept any criticism of said  person, organization, or philosophy, and to the point where you will believe ANYTHING they say...

Like your fanaticism to FoxNews.

You people claim the other networks are all "Liberal MSM Liars" (I believe that's the right terminology), while the *First Church of FoxNews* specifically spreads vile propaganda that the other networks wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole, as well as specifically LYING about anyone that doesn't show things exactly the way FoxNews does.

*Did you people ever stop to think that just maybe, the simplest explanation is in fact the correct one?

And that, instead of FoxNews telling the truth and the entire rest of the world being a bunch of "Liars" that FoxNews might in fact be lying to you?*

No, of course it's much more likely that the entire world is "out to get capitalism and Christians", right?


----------



## Vast LWC

Do you ever stop yourselves and wonder why everyone else in the room is staring at you like you just grew a second head???


----------



## Dr.House

Vast LWC said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not...  That doesn't even make sense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does if you understand that FoxNews is just a popular televised version of extremist websites, and that you are defending it.
Click to expand...

That's just your opinion...  I'm not really defending it, though...  Just pointing out your deductive errors..  You would have figured that out as well if you read the whole thread...




> I don't believe that I'm here for your entertainment, if you don't like it, don't read it.


Don't reply to me if you don't want to hear what I have to say in reply...



> And "Missing the Story", by itself, could possibly have two meanings.
> 
> However, when you claim someone "missed the story" and then combine that with the phrase "but we cover all the news", without any other frame of reference, or context, you are stating, specifically, that the others mentioned did not cover the story.
> 
> As you can see in the linked ad, that is exactly what FoxNews said.



The other networks missed the story....


----------



## Dr.House

Vast LWC said:


> Do you ever stop yourselves and wonder why everyone else in the room is staring at you like you just grew a second head???



Now THAT'S ironic....


----------



## Diuretic

Vast LWC said:


> Do you ever stop yourselves and wonder why everyone else in the room is staring at you like you just grew a second head???



No, I'm quite used to it actually...


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> No, to "drink the koolaid" is to fanatically believe in a person, organization, or philosophy to the point where you will not accept any criticism of said  person, organization, or philosophy, and to the point where you will believe ANYTHING they say...
> 
> Like your fanaticism to FoxNews.
> 
> You people claim the other networks are all "Liberal MSM Liars" (I believe that's the right terminology), while the *First Church of FoxNews* specifically spreads vile propaganda that the other networks wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole, as well as specifically LYING about anyone that doesn't show things exactly the way FoxNews does.
> 
> *Did you people ever stop to think that just maybe, the simplest explanation is in fact the correct one?
> 
> And that, instead of FoxNews telling the truth and the entire rest of the world being a bunch of "Liars" that FoxNews might in fact be lying to you?*
> 
> No, of course it's much more likely that the entire world is "out to get capitalism and Christians", right?


how about they are ALL fucking liars

open your puny mind for a change


----------



## Intense

Until You clowns can defend CNN and the other Networks dancing around a story that dwarfs Watergate, STFU. Put up or shut up. How many different ways is ACORN being Smoke Screened. The White House, The Senate, The House, HUD, Dept. of Justice, Unions, Networks. Print Media. All fucking Ostriches with heads in the sand looking the other way, like a fucking house of cards. Shame on You All.


----------



## Vast LWC

Dr.House said:


> Don't reply to me if you don't want to hear what I have to say in reply...



Umm, you were the one who was claiming to be "bored", not I.



> The other networks missed the story....



Whatever you say doc, you just keep on drinking that kool aid at the altar of the *First Church of FoxNews*.


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> how about they are ALL fucking liars
> 
> open your puny mind for a change



*Occam's Razor*, Dive, check it out.

It might enlighten you.


----------



## Vast LWC

Dr.House said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever stop yourselves and wonder why everyone else in the room is staring at you like you just grew a second head???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT'S ironic....
Click to expand...


Only to someone who never pays attention to any media source that isn't telling them exactly what they want to hear.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about they are ALL fucking liars
> 
> open your puny mind for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Occam's Razor*, Dive, check it out.
> 
> It might enlighten you.
Click to expand...

yeah, i know Occam's Razor quite well
and the simple explanation is that CNN missed the STORY


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Until You clowns can defend CNN and the other Networks dancing around a story that dwarfs Watergate, STFU. Put up or shut up. How many different ways is ACORN being Smoke Screened. The White House, The Senate, The House, HUD, Dept. of Justice, Unions, Networks. Print Media. All fucking Ostriches with heads in the sand looking the other way, like a fucking house of cards. Shame on You All.



Riiiight...

How exactly does a bunch of corruption inside some contractor for the government dwarf a crime committed by the POTUS?

And Fox didn't seem to be paying much attention to Halliburton as they committed crimes all through Iraq, were they?

Why don't you take your head out of your ass for a minute and take a good hard look at what it is you're saying when you repeat FoxNews' talking points, k?


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> yeah, i know Occam's Razor quite well
> and the simple explanation is that CNN missed the STORY



Sigh.

Yes Dive, you're right.  You've found us out, and by "us" I mean every person on the face of the planet that's not an American, a Conservative and a watcher of FoxNews.

You've discovered the Vast Conspiracy that consists of 99% of the worlds population that's trying to "destroy the freedoms" of that tiny 1% that are the only people who "know the truth".

I'd call you a delusional paranoid, but you'd only think that Psychology is part of the vast world plot.


----------



## WillowTree

Leftwing Lunatics are scared shitless of Fox News! cowards one and all.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i know Occam's Razor quite well
> and the simple explanation is that CNN missed the STORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Yes Dive, you're right.  You've found us out, and by "us" I mean every person on the face of the planet that's not an American, a Conservative and a watcher of FoxNews.
> 
> You've discovered the Vast Conspiracy that consists of 99% of the worlds population that's trying to "destroy the freedoms" of that tiny 1% that are the only people who "know the truth".
> 
> I'd call you a delusional paranoid, but you'd only think that Psychology is part of the vast world plot.
Click to expand...

no, you vastly over estimate your size


----------



## DiveCon

WillowTree said:


> Leftwing Lunatics are scared shitless of Fox News! cowards one and all.


hell, if they'd stop watchin FNC's rating would fall


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until You clowns can defend CNN and the other Networks dancing around a story that dwarfs Watergate, STFU. Put up or shut up. How many different ways is ACORN being Smoke Screened. The White House, The Senate, The House, HUD, Dept. of Justice, Unions, Networks. Print Media. All fucking Ostriches with heads in the sand looking the other way, like a fucking house of cards. Shame on You All.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiight...
> 
> How exactly does a bunch of corruption inside some contractor for the government dwarf a crime committed by the POTUS?
> 
> And Fox didn't seem to be paying much attention to Halliburton as they committed crimes all through Iraq, were they?
> 
> Why don't you take your head out of your ass for a minute and take a good hard look at what it is you're saying when you repeat FoxNews' talking points, k?
Click to expand...


Link to the Halliburton crimes.... Why not take it as far back as Clinton.... What You got.....



ACORN has accomplices. Thats why it's bigger. Make sure you give them plenty of time to power up those paper shredders, and clean house though.


----------



## Dr.House

Vast LWC said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't reply to me if you don't want to hear what I have to say in reply...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, you were the one who was claiming to be "bored", not I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other networks missed the story....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you say doc, you just keep on drinking that kool aid at the altar of the *First Church of FoxNews*.
Click to expand...


Man, if I actually watched FOXNews regularly you might even be close to a point...  

Alas, you continue to fail...

Hell, I bet you watch FNC more than I do....lol

You must be related to AutoZona...  You're not the one who asked for a certain auto part, are you?


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> no, you vastly over estimate your size




I do, huh?  Well, let's see, who has FoxNews officially designated as "biased enemy types"?

Let's go over the list, shall we?

1)  Muslims.  Well that's a very large portion of the world's population right there.

2)  Socialists, and any nation that has socialist institutions.  That would include all of Europe, much of Asia, Canada, much of Latin America.

3)  Illegal Immigration.  Well, there goes Mexico and Central America

4)  Liberals and Democrats.  Well that's half the US...

What's left?  Australia?  Well, I guess Murdoch won't talk bad about them, I'm sure there are some Muslims and Socialists there though....

So, ok, sorry, it's American Conservatives and some of the population of Australia against the rest of the world.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you vastly over estimate your size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do, huh?  Well, let's see, who has FoxNews officially designated as "biased enemy types"?
> 
> Let's go over the list, shall we?
> 
> 1)  Muslims.  Well that's a very large portion of the world's population right there.
> 
> 2)  Socialists, and any nation that has socialist institutions.  That would include all of Europe, much of Asia, Canada, much of Latin America.
> 
> 3)  Illegal Immigration.  Well, there goes Mexico and Central America
> 
> 4)  Liberals and Democrats.  Well that's half the US...
> 
> What's left?  Australia?  Well, I guess Murdoch won't talk bad about them, I'm sure there are some Muslims and Socialists there though....
> 
> So, ok, sorry, it's American Conservatives and some of the population of Australia againsnt the rest of the world.
Click to expand...


It's Us against the Unwashed Hordes eh? ... Okay. Do they All eat Old People?


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you vastly over estimate your size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do, huh?  Well, let's see, who has FoxNews officially designated as "biased enemy types"?
> 
> Let's go over the list, shall we?
> 
> 1)  Muslims.  Well that's a very large portion of the world's population right there.
> 
> 2)  Socialists, and any nation that has socialist institutions.  That would include all of Europe, much of Asia, Canada, much of Latin America.
> 
> 3)  Illegal Immigration.  Well, there goes Mexico and Central America
> 
> 4)  Liberals and Democrats.  Well that's half the US...
> 
> What's left?  Australia?  Well, I guess Murdoch won't talk bad about them, I'm sure there are some Muslims and Socialists there though....
> 
> So, ok, sorry, it's American Conservatives and some of the population of Australia against the rest of the world.
Click to expand...

and again, you show how fucking STUPID you are
i bet other liberals are glad to have YOU in their camp


----------



## DiveCon

Intense said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you vastly over estimate your size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do, huh?  Well, let's see, who has FoxNews officially designated as "biased enemy types"?
> 
> Let's go over the list, shall we?
> 
> 1)  Muslims.  Well that's a very large portion of the world's population right there.
> 
> 2)  Socialists, and any nation that has socialist institutions.  That would include all of Europe, much of Asia, Canada, much of Latin America.
> 
> 3)  Illegal Immigration.  Well, there goes Mexico and Central America
> 
> 4)  Liberals and Democrats.  Well that's half the US...
> 
> What's left?  Australia?  Well, I guess Murdoch won't talk bad about them, I'm sure there are some Muslims and Socialists there though....
> 
> So, ok, sorry, it's American Conservatives and some of the population of Australia againsnt the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Us against the Unwashed Hordes eh? ... Okay. Do they All eat Old People?
Click to expand...

Fox News drowns kittens and kicks puppies


----------



## Vast LWC

Dr.House said:


> Man, if I actually watched FOXNews regularly you might even be close to a point...
> 
> Alas, you continue to fail...
> 
> Hell, I bet you watch FNC more than I do....lol
> 
> You must be related to AutoZona...  You're not the one who asked for a certain auto part, are you?



Yeah, I can't tell you how many times I've heard this same line from the rightie types, and then inevitably the slip up at some point and quote some "Hannity" or Glenn Beck classic lines.

Let me ask you this, if None of the other networks covered "the story" at the Tea Party event except for FoxNews, and yet you know "the story" of the Tea Party event, than how did you hear said "story"?  Hmmm?

Did you just pick it up by osmosis?  Did you learn it from reading a bunch of right-wing extremist websites perhaps?


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> and again, you show how fucking STUPID you are
> i bet other liberals are glad to have YOU in their camp




ROFL.  They sure are.  I get lots of props.

But that's probably because my side of arguments usually doesn't consist mostly of statements like:



> and again, you show how fucking STUPID you are



Well, tell me then Dive...

What country, other than Australia, does FoxNews and it's fans LIKE?


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and again, you show how fucking STUPID you are
> i bet other liberals are glad to have YOU in their camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL.  They sure are.  I get lots of props.
> 
> But that's probably because my side of arguments usually doesn't consist mostly of statements like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again, you show how fucking STUPID you are
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

i highly DOUBT it


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> i highly DOUBT it



That's because you don't bother to engage in friendly conversation with anyone that doesn't agree with your point of view.

I, on the other hand, have been known to do just that with a number of people, some on this very board.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i highly DOUBT it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you don't bother to engage in friendly conversation with anyone that doesn't agree with your point of view.
> 
> I, on the other hand, have been known to do just that with a number of people, some on this very board.
Click to expand...

another thing you are VASTLY wrong on


----------



## Dr.House

Vast LWC said:


> What country, other than Australia, does FoxNews and it's fans LIKE?



The United States of America...


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.House said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What country, other than Australia, does FoxNews and it's fans LIKE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States of America...
Click to expand...

i like lots of countries
do i really need to LIST them?


----------



## Missourian

As usual, the Vast Left Wing Crappola machine has defected the thread 180 degrees.

Back here in reality CNN still missed the story and Rick Sanchez is still looking weak.


----------



## DiveCon

Missourian said:


> As usual, the Vast Left Wing Crappola machine has defected the thread 180 degrees.
> 
> Back here in reality CNN still missed the story and Rick Sanchez is still looking weak.


yup
CNN and the rest might have had people there, but they didn't cover the true story


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What country, other than Australia, does FoxNews and it's fans LIKE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States of America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like lots of countries
> do i really need to LIST them?
Click to expand...


Aparently he lost his atlas and should have paid more attention in geography class...

I'm sure he blames conservatives and FOXNews for that, though...


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United States of America...
> 
> 
> 
> i like lots of countries
> do i really need to LIST them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aparently he lost his atlas and should have paid more attention in geography class...
> 
> I'm sure he blames conservatives and FOXNews for that, though...
Click to expand...

no doubt


----------



## DiveCon

divecon said:


> intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vast lwc said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do, huh?  Well, let's see, who has foxnews officially designated as "biased enemy types"?
> 
> Let's go over the list, shall we?
> 
> 1)  muslims.  Well that's a very large portion of the world's population right there.
> 
> 2)  socialists, and any nation that has socialist institutions.  That would include all of europe, much of asia, canada, much of latin america.
> 
> 3)  illegal immigration.  Well, there goes mexico and central america
> 
> 4)  liberals and democrats.  Well that's half the us...
> 
> What's left?  Australia?  Well, i guess murdoch won't talk bad about them, i'm sure there are some muslims and socialists there though....
> 
> So, ok, sorry, it's american conservatives and some of the population of australia againsnt the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's us against the unwashed hordes eh? ... Okay. Do they all eat old people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fox news drowns kittens and kicks puppies
Click to expand...

.qft


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did CNN, MSNBC, etc. (all of the "liberal media" stations) miss the story about the tea party march on Washington?
> 
> Is it because the MSM is so liberal that they simply ignore such things, as Fox is implying?
> 
> Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?
> 
> Listen to Rick and make up your own mind.
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Rick Sanchez related to the Dirty Sanchez that AutoZona was looking to get his boyfriend?
Click to expand...


Dr. house?


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did CNN, MSNBC, etc. (all of the "liberal media" stations) miss the story about the tea party march on Washington?
> 
> Is it because the MSM is so liberal that they simply ignore such things, as Fox is implying?
> 
> Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?
> 
> Listen to Rick and make up your own mind.
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Rick Sanchez related to the Dirty Sanchez that AutoZona was looking to get his boyfriend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. house?
Click to expand...


Great show, isn't it AutoZona?

Season opener was awesome...

Hows the Sanchez guy working out for ya?


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Rick Sanchez related to the Dirty Sanchez that AutoZona was looking to get his boyfriend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great show, isn't it AutoZona?
> 
> Season opener was awesome...
> 
> Hows the Sanchez guy working out for ya?
Click to expand...


He kicked Fox's ass!  

AZ.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great show, isn't it AutoZona?
> 
> Season opener was awesome...
> 
> Hows the Sanchez guy working out for ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He kicked Fox's ass!
> 
> AZ.
Click to expand...


Only if You ignore the Ratings. I stopped watching CNN totally, Thank You for Your assistance in the matter.


----------



## DiveCon

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great show, isn't it AutoZona?
> 
> Season opener was awesome...
> 
> Hows the Sanchez guy working out for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He kicked Fox's ass!
> 
> AZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if You ignore the Ratings. I stopped watching CNN totally, Thank You for Your assistance in the matter.
Click to expand...

lol
if only autozona would learn that THAT'S how you hurt a tv channel
STOP WATCHING


----------



## Skeptik

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great show, isn't it AutoZona?
> 
> Season opener was awesome...
> 
> Hows the Sanchez guy working out for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He kicked Fox's ass!
> 
> AZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if You ignore the Ratings. I stopped watching CNN totally, Thank You for Your assistance in the matter.
Click to expand...


You personally quit watching them, and so their ratings went down?

Such power!


----------



## Dr.House

Skeptik said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> He kicked Fox's ass!
> 
> AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if You ignore the Ratings. I stopped watching CNN totally, Thank You for Your assistance in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally quit watching them, and so their ratings went down?
> 
> Such power!
Click to expand...


Well, a shitload of others also stopped watching CNN....lol

Now only the diehard lefties who think there is no media bias watch...  The numbers continue to dwindle...


----------



## Intense

Skeptik said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> He kicked Fox's ass!
> 
> AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if You ignore the Ratings. I stopped watching CNN totally, Thank You for Your assistance in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally quit watching them, and so their ratings went down?
> 
> Such power!
Click to expand...


I stopped watching them because They won't Cover what is happening with ACORN. This is a conspiracy, they are part of covering up High Crimes. They are obstructing, and it is shameful. I don't claim to have anything to do with their ratings, they are of no concern to me.





*The Justice Department's inspector general has agreed to investigate whether ACORN has applied for or received any DOJ grant money, in the wake of bipartisan criticism of the community activist group's operation. *

And seven other inspectors general are being asked by two congressional members to take a look at their funding mechanisms.

Rep. Lamar Smith, R-Texas, ranking Republican on the Judiciary Committee, issued a statement Monday praising the Justice Department inspector general's decision to look into whether ACORN sought or received any grant money or whether the department conducted any reviews of ACORN's use of such money. 

The inspector general agreed to probe the matter at Smith's request. 

"As the primary federal law enforcement agency, the Justice Department has a responsibility to ensure that no organization receiving federal funds ignores our nation's laws," he said. "I am pleased that Inspector General (Glenn) Fine has agreed to investigate whether the Justice Department provided federal funds to ACORN through its grant program." 

Smith said ACORN has "fostered a culture of corruption." Smith has also called for the FBI to launch an investigation. 

Calls for closer scrutiny of ACORN have come from many corners of Washington. The pressure builds in the wake of controversy over a series of hidden-camera videotapes showing the organization's employees offering advice to undercover filmmakers posing as a pimp and prostitute. ACORN has pledged to investigate its offices and workers. 

The videotapes, filmed by 25-year-old James O'Keefe and 20-year-old Hannah Giles, led to both the House and Senate voting to defund ACORN last week. Many Democrats joined Republicans in voting for the measures. 

Now, Sen. Susan Collins, R-Maine, and Rep. Darrell Issa, R-Calif., both the ranking members of their chambers' government oversight panels, are asking other agencies to do the same. 

The federal agencies and departments asked to "review grants, contracts, entitlements and other forms of assistance to ACORN and its affiliates" included the Housing and Urban Development, Federal Emergency Management Agency, Treasury Department, U.S. Election Assistance Commission, Labor Department, Small Business Administration and Corporation for National and Community Service.

"As long as taxpayers are subsidizing ACORN and its affiliates, we need to use every measure possible to ensure that those dollars are being spent and managed appropriately," Issa said in a written statement. "The way in which ACORN and its affiliates have structured their organization raises significant questions regarding their intent and use of federal dollars. Clearly just taking them at their word is not sufficient enough oversight."

Meanwhile on Sunday, ACORN's top officer Bertha Lewis dodged repeated calls to come before Congress and testify about the embattled group's finances and ties to other organizations. 

Issa had pressed Lewis to prove her commitment to reforming the community activist group by showing more transparency. 

But Lewis insisted her organization is taking proper precautions to prevent misconduct. 

"Any organization is not entirely perfect," Lewis said on "FOX News Sunday." "I was outraged by (the videos). Everyone should be, and I can understand how the Congress was also." 

She said any employee "too stupid" not to adhere to professional standards will be terminated.

Justice Department Inspector General Launches Internal ACORN Probe - Political News - FOXNews.com


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.House said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if You ignore the Ratings. I stopped watching CNN totally, Thank You for Your assistance in the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You personally quit watching them, and so their ratings went down?
> 
> Such power!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, a shitload of others also stopped watching CNN....lol
> 
> Now only the diehard lefties *who think there is no media bias watch*...  The numbers continue to dwindle...
Click to expand...

correction, only FNC has bias


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> You personally quit watching them, and so their ratings went down?
> 
> Such power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a shitload of others also stopped watching CNN....lol
> 
> Now only the diehard lefties *who think there is no media bias watch*...  The numbers continue to dwindle...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correction, only FNC has bias
Click to expand...


lol

I stand (sit, actually) corrected...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Fox's rating are soaring and it's probably due in part to the host of liberals tuning in.


----------



## DiveCon

Lonestar_logic said:


> Fox's rating are soaring and it's probably due in part to the host of liberals tuning in.


yeah trying to "catch" them in some minor little mistake


----------



## Skeptik

Intense said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if You ignore the Ratings. I stopped watching CNN totally, Thank You for Your assistance in the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You personally quit watching them, and so their ratings went down?
> 
> Such power!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stopped watching them because They won't Cover what is happening with ACORN. This is a conspiracy, they are part of covering up High Crimes. They are obstructing, and it is shameful. I don't claim to have anything to do with their ratings, they are of no concern to me.
Click to expand...


CNN on ACORN:

ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution

I suppose if you don't watch it, you don't know.


----------



## Missourian

Skeptik said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> You personally quit watching them, and so their ratings went down?
> 
> Such power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching them because They won't Cover what is happening with ACORN. This is a conspiracy, they are part of covering up High Crimes. They are obstructing, and it is shameful. I don't claim to have anything to do with their ratings, they are of no concern to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNN on ACORN:
> 
> ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution
> 
> I suppose if you don't watch it, you don't know.
Click to expand...


I also stopped watching (listening on XM actually) after September 12th.

I switched over to them and heard their "Dark Fringe" story,  I couldn't believe my ears.

I'm done with CNN forever.  I'll listen to PBS/BBC and FoxNews.


----------



## rubberhead

Skeptik said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> He kicked Fox's ass!
> 
> AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if You ignore the Ratings. I stopped watching CNN totally, Thank You for Your assistance in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally quit watching them, and so their ratings went down?
> 
> Such power!
Click to expand...


I quit watching CNN also.  Actually, that's not totally true.  I tune to CNN sometimes to see if they're still talking about Michael Jackson still being dead.  Yep, they are, and he is.  OK, back to the news.  Click!


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great show, isn't it AutoZona?
> 
> Season opener was awesome...
> 
> Hows the Sanchez guy working out for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He kicked Fox's ass!
> 
> AZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if You ignore the Ratings. I stopped watching CNN totally, Thank You for Your assistance in the matter.
Click to expand...


Ratings dont matter to me.  i dont watch american idol either but they have great ratings.  i care about content, not Fox.


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> Fox's rating are soaring and it's probably due in part to the host of liberals tuning in.



No, its because they have a really dumb uneducated base and they love to have Fox think for them. 

Fox viewers are lazy and believe all the tripe the fox lie station throws out.   The righty's can have them.  

In the big picture do you really think it matters?  They get, what maybe 3 million viewers a night....ok, in the big picture, how does 3 million republicans who watch fox change anything come election time?  it was proven last November, fox and their uneducated demographic did not change the results.  The better man and better party won.


----------



## Zona

Skeptik said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> You personally quit watching them, and so their ratings went down?
> 
> Such power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching them because They won't Cover what is happening with ACORN. This is a conspiracy, they are part of covering up High Crimes. They are obstructing, and it is shameful. I don't claim to have anything to do with their ratings, they are of no concern to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNN on ACORN:
> 
> ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution
> 
> I suppose if you don't watch it, you don't know.
Click to expand...


The funny thing is, because Fox says so, this should be a huge, front page, don't mention anything else type story.  BECAUSE FOX SAID SO. 

LOL

Enjoy the rep I sent you.  Fantastic post sir.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox's rating are soaring and it's probably due in part to the host of liberals tuning in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, its because they have a really dumb uneducated base and they love to have Fox think for them.
> 
> Fox viewers are lazy and believe all the tripe the fox lie station throws out.   The righty's can have them.
> 
> In the big picture do you really think it matters?  They get, what maybe 3 million viewers a night....ok, in the big picture, how does 3 million republicans who watch fox change anything come election time?  it was proven last November, fox and their uneducated demographic did not change the results.  The better man and better party won.
Click to expand...


List the lies Fox has told.  

A recent study of viewers politics conducted by Pew Research Center found that Fox has the most balanced audience at *39 percent conservative, 33 percent liberal and 22 percent independent*.

As for CNN and MSNBC:

 "The CNN audience was 18 percent conservative, 51 percent liberal and 23 percent independent, while MSNBCs viewers were 18 percent conservative, 45 percent liberal and 27 independent."


----------



## tigerbob

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox's rating are soaring and it's probably due in part to the host of liberals tuning in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, its because they have a really dumb uneducated base and they love to have Fox think for them.
> 
> Fox viewers are lazy and believe all the tripe the fox lie station throws out.   The righty's can have them.
> 
> In the big picture do you really think it matters?  They get, what maybe 3 million viewers a night....ok, in the big picture, how does 3 million republicans who watch fox change anything come election time?  it was proven last November, fox and their uneducated demographic did not change the results.  The better man and better party won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> List the lies Fox has told.
> 
> A recent study of viewers politics conducted by Pew Research Center found that Fox has the most balanced audience at *39 percent conservative, 33 percent liberal and 22 percent independent*.
> 
> As for CNN and MSNBC:
> 
> "The CNN audience was 18 percent conservative, 51 percent liberal and 23 percent independent, while MSNBCs viewers were 18 percent conservative, 45 percent liberal and 27 independent."
Click to expand...


Who are the other 6%?


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> He kicked Fox's ass!
> 
> AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if You ignore the Ratings. I stopped watching CNN totally, Thank You for Your assistance in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ratings dont matter to me.  i dont watch american idol either but they have great ratings.  i care about content, not Fox.
Click to expand...


Oxymoron


----------



## Intense

tigerbob said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, its because they have a really dumb uneducated base and they love to have Fox think for them.
> 
> Fox viewers are lazy and believe all the tripe the fox lie station throws out.   The righty's can have them.
> 
> In the big picture do you really think it matters?  They get, what maybe 3 million viewers a night....ok, in the big picture, how does 3 million republicans who watch fox change anything come election time?  it was proven last November, fox and their uneducated demographic did not change the results.  The better man and better party won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List the lies Fox has told.
> 
> A recent study of viewers politics conducted by Pew Research Center found that Fox has the most balanced audience at *39 percent conservative, 33 percent liberal and 22 percent independent*.
> 
> As for CNN and MSNBC:
> 
> "The CNN audience was 18 percent conservative, 51 percent liberal and 23 percent independent, while MSNBCs viewers were 18 percent conservative, 45 percent liberal and 27 independent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are the other 6%?
Click to expand...


Illegal Aliens.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

tigerbob said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, its because they have a really dumb uneducated base and they love to have Fox think for them.
> 
> Fox viewers are lazy and believe all the tripe the fox lie station throws out.   The righty's can have them.
> 
> In the big picture do you really think it matters?  They get, what maybe 3 million viewers a night....ok, in the big picture, how does 3 million republicans who watch fox change anything come election time?  it was proven last November, fox and their uneducated demographic did not change the results.  The better man and better party won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List the lies Fox has told.
> 
> A recent study of viewers politics conducted by Pew Research Center found that Fox has the most balanced audience at *39 percent conservative, 33 percent liberal and 22 percent independent*.
> 
> As for CNN and MSNBC:
> 
> "The CNN audience was 18 percent conservative, 51 percent liberal and 23 percent independent, while MSNBCs viewers were 18 percent conservative, 45 percent liberal and 27 independent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are the other 6%?
Click to expand...


Probably those that don't hold to any political ideology or don't watch television or who simply didn't answer.

Go to PRC and research the numbers yourself.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching them because They won't Cover what is happening with ACORN. This is a conspiracy, they are part of covering up High Crimes. They are obstructing, and it is shameful. I don't claim to have anything to do with their ratings, they are of no concern to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN on ACORN:
> 
> ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution
> 
> I suppose if you don't watch it, you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, because Fox says so, this should be a huge, front page, don't mention anything else type story.  BECAUSE FOX SAID SO.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rep I sent you.  Fantastic post sir.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting on that list of "Fox lies"!!

If you're scared just say you're scared!!


----------



## tigerbob

Lonestar_logic said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> List the lies Fox has told.
> 
> A recent study of viewers politics conducted by Pew Research Center found that Fox has the most balanced audience at *39 percent conservative, 33 percent liberal and 22 percent independent*.
> 
> As for CNN and MSNBC:
> 
> "The CNN audience was 18 percent conservative, 51 percent liberal and 23 percent independent, while MSNBCs viewers were 18 percent conservative, 45 percent liberal and 27 independent."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the other 6%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably those that don't hold to any political ideology or don't watch television or who simply didn't answer.
> 
> Go to PRC and research the numbers yourself.
Click to expand...


It's not that important to me.


----------



## paperview




----------



## Intense

Skeptik said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> You personally quit watching them, and so their ratings went down?
> 
> Such power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching them because They won't Cover what is happening with ACORN. This is a conspiracy, they are part of covering up High Crimes. They are obstructing, and it is shameful. I don't claim to have anything to do with their ratings, they are of no concern to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNN on ACORN:
> 
> ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution
> 
> I suppose if you don't watch it, you don't know.
Click to expand...


 I Suppose Someone had to Represent ACORN's side. Nice Spin.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

tigerbob said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the other 6%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably those that don't hold to any political ideology or don't watch television or who simply didn't answer.
> 
> Go to PRC and research the numbers yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that important to me.
Click to expand...


Then why'd ya ask?


----------



## tigerbob

Intense said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching them because They won't Cover what is happening with ACORN. This is a conspiracy, they are part of covering up High Crimes. They are obstructing, and it is shameful. I don't claim to have anything to do with their ratings, they are of no concern to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN on ACORN:
> 
> ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution
> 
> I suppose if you don't watch it, you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Suppose Someone had to Represent ACORN's side. Nice Spin.
Click to expand...


It may just be a timing thing, but the article states...



> Scott Levenson, a spokesman at ACORN's national offices said, "The portrayal is false and defamatory and an attempt at 'gotcha journalism.'
> 
> *"This film crew tried to pull this sham at other offices and failed. ACORN wants to see the full video before commenting further," Levenson said.
> *
> *The conservative filmmakers unsuccessfully attempted similar ruses at the group's offices in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, Los Angeles, California, and New York, Levenson said.*



and yet......

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWRTYD26Kxc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWRTYD26Kxc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mrpRGZq7Z-U&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mrpRGZq7Z-U&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

So, clearly, the comment that "This film crew tried to pull this sham at other offices and failed" appears at best incorrect and at worst an outright lie, and the point that was made that "The conservative filmmakers unsuccessfully attempted similar ruses at the group's offices in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, Los Angeles, California, and New York, " appears to be at best cherry picking, at worst another lie.

It's not hard to find articles that cover the other cities such as this one...

ACORN Employees caught at Brooklyn office helping hookers launder earnings

...though this was admittedly a few days after so it may be, like I said, a timing thing.


----------



## tigerbob

Lonestar_logic said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably those that don't hold to any political ideology or don't watch television or who simply didn't answer.
> 
> Go to PRC and research the numbers yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that important to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why'd ya ask?
Click to expand...


Idle curiosity.  I was wondering whether they were 'don't knows' or it was a margin of error / rounding thing.


----------



## Intense

tigerbob said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN on ACORN:
> 
> ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution
> 
> I suppose if you don't watch it, you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Suppose Someone had to Represent ACORN's side. Nice Spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may just be a timing thing, but the article states...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Levenson, a spokesman at ACORN's national offices said, "The portrayal is false and defamatory and an attempt at 'gotcha journalism.'
> 
> *"This film crew tried to pull this sham at other offices and failed. ACORN wants to see the full video before commenting further," Levenson said.
> *
> *The conservative filmmakers unsuccessfully attempted similar ruses at the group's offices in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, Los Angeles, California, and New York, Levenson said.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet......
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWRTYD26Kxc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWRTYD26Kxc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mrpRGZq7Z-U&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mrpRGZq7Z-U&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> So, clearly, the comment that "This film crew tried to pull this sham at other offices and failed" appears at best incorrect and at worst an outright lie, and the point that was made that "The conservative filmmakers unsuccessfully attempted similar ruses at the group's offices in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, Los Angeles, California, and New York, " appears to be at best cherry picking, at worst another lie.
> 
> It's not hard to find articles that cover the other cities such as this one...
> 
> ACORN Employees caught at Brooklyn office helping hookers launder earnings
> 
> ...though this was admittedly a few days after so it may be, like I said, a timing thing.
Click to expand...


CNN is part of the Smoke Screen, holding Their Breath, waiting for it to blow over.


----------



## rubberhead

Zona said:


> The funny thing is, because Fox says so, this should be a huge, front page, don't mention anything else type story.  BECAUSE FOX SAID SO.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rep I sent you.  Fantastic post sir.



It's not because Fox says so, it's a big story because it involves tax payer money funding a corrupt organization.  Furthermore, our president has been inextricably involved with that organization for over a decade.  This and many lesser stories were front page news when GWB was president, so what's changed?  I'll tell you, because your answer will undoubtedly be total bullshit if in fact it even you even address the question.  What's changed is that things have gotten so bad (partially because of GWB's administration) that people want to believe Obama's unrealistic promises so bad that they refuse to acknowledge that he (and his staff) are completely inept.  However, more conservative lawmakers are more bound by the rules of polite decorum so they won't engage in the same kind of debasement of our public forums that liberals did so often in the interest of enraging their constituents during the reign of GWB.  The one exception being Joe Wilson, who was right by the way and I think the president should be asked to publicly apologize for disrespecting the forum and his office by lying from his bully pulpit.  Then congress should apologize to Joe Wilson for chastising him for being the only congressman with the courage to call him on it.


----------



## HUGGY

rubberhead said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, because Fox says so, this should be a huge, front page, don't mention anything else type story.  BECAUSE FOX SAID SO.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rep I sent you.  Fantastic post sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not because Fox says so, it's a big story because it involves tax payer money funding a corrupt organization.  Furthermore, our president has been inextricably involved with that organization for over a decade.  This and many lesser stories were front page news when GWB was president, so what's changed?  I'll tell you, because your answer will undoubtedly be total bullshit if in fact it even you even address the question.  What's changed is that things have gotten so bad (partially because of GWB's administration) that people want to believe Obama's unrealistic promises so bad that they refuse to acknowledge that he (and his staff) are completely inept.  However, more conservative lawmakers are more bound by the rules of polite decorum so they won't engage in the same kind of debasement of our public forums that liberals did so often in the interest of enraging their constituents during the reign of GWB.  The one exception being Joe Wilson, who was right by the way and I think the president should be asked to publicly apologize for disrespecting the forum and his office by lying from his bully pulpit.  Then congress should apologize to Joe Wilson for chastising him for being the only congressman with the courage to call him on it.
Click to expand...


Name an organization that is not corrupt to some degree.  Even the Red Cross is succeptable to greed and coruption.

Red Cross CEO Pulled Down $651,957 Salary - Bush Strafes New Orleans - Share The Wealth

Why don't you fucking traitorous neo con pieces of shit ever tell the truth?  

Instead of all this straw man crap just come clean why you don't like acorn.


----------



## rubberhead

Intense said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching them because They won't Cover what is happening with ACORN. This is a conspiracy, they are part of covering up High Crimes. They are obstructing, and it is shameful. I don't claim to have anything to do with their ratings, they are of no concern to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN on ACORN:
> 
> ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution
> 
> I suppose if you don't watch it, you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Suppose Someone had to Represent ACORN's side. Nice Spin.
Click to expand...


Yeah, when they say that ACORN "focuses on issues such as predatory lending", don't they mean that ACORN advocates predatory lending?

I think the real reason why Obama won't appear on Fox is that it's the only way that he can try to encourage people not to watch Fox.  Maybe while they're watching the interview on CNN they won't see Fox blowing over his house of cards.  Pathetic.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> rubberhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, because Fox says so, this should be a huge, front page, don't mention anything else type story.  BECAUSE FOX SAID SO.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rep I sent you.  Fantastic post sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not because Fox says so, it's a big story because it involves tax payer money funding a corrupt organization.  Furthermore, our president has been inextricably involved with that organization for over a decade.  This and many lesser stories were front page news when GWB was president, so what's changed?  I'll tell you, because your answer will undoubtedly be total bullshit if in fact it even you even address the question.  What's changed is that things have gotten so bad (partially because of GWB's administration) that people want to believe Obama's unrealistic promises so bad that they refuse to acknowledge that he (and his staff) are completely inept.  However, more conservative lawmakers are more bound by the rules of polite decorum so they won't engage in the same kind of debasement of our public forums that liberals did so often in the interest of enraging their constituents during the reign of GWB.  The one exception being Joe Wilson, who was right by the way and I think the president should be asked to publicly apologize for disrespecting the forum and his office by lying from his bully pulpit.  Then congress should apologize to Joe Wilson for chastising him for being the only congressman with the courage to call him on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name an organization that is not corrupt to some degree.  Even the Red Cross is succeptable to greed and coruption.
> 
> Red Cross CEO Pulled Down $651,957 Salary - Bush Strafes New Orleans - Share The Wealth
> 
> Why don't you fucking traitorous neo con pieces of shit ever tell the truth?
> 
> Instead of all this straw man crap just come clean why you don't like acorn.
Click to expand...


That's it, point to other bad behavior to justify bad behAvior.


You're a stupid fuck.


----------



## rubberhead

HUGGY said:


> Name an organization that is not corrupt to some degree.  Even the Red Cross is succeptable to greed and coruption.
> 
> Red Cross CEO Pulled Down $651,957 Salary - Bush Strafes New Orleans - Share The Wealth
> 
> Why don't you fucking traitorous neo con pieces of shit ever tell the truth?
> 
> Instead of all this straw man crap just come clean why you don't like acorn.



I'm not a neo-con or a piece of shit.  But I'll answer your second question.  I don't like ACORN because they're pushing a socialist agenda and they're as dirty as a Missouri whore (who they are actually helping traffic in some underage girls from El Salvador).  OK, so you found some corruption in Red Cross, has our president ever worked for Red Cross?  Has Obama done leadership training for Red Cross where he taught Red Cross employees the principles of Marxism?  No, and actually your _tu quoque_ argument that corruption is OK because everyone's doin' it is actually a more problematic fallacy than a straw man argument.  Corruption is not OK.  It wasn't OK when Bush and his republican majority were engaging in it, it is not OK now, and it is not OK when Red Cross employees engage in it.  Why is it that you progressive communist bastards always try to distract people with stinky red herrings?  Wait I'll answer that, because it's the only thing that will cover up the stench of what you're shoveling!


----------



## Emma

Skeptik said:


> Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?



Of course they are. Why should this surprise anyone?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Emma said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. Why should this surprise anyone?
Click to expand...


What story are they fabricating? And please be specific.


----------



## Missourian

Emma said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. Why should this surprise anyone?
Click to expand...



Don't be afraid.  You've entered the first of five stages every ACORN supporter and super liberal must transcend during this difficult period. 


1) Denial &#8212;  "This can't be happening to ACORN."

Denial is usually only a temporary defense for the individual.​

2) Anger &#8212; "Why ACORN? It's not fair!"; "How can this happen to ACORN?"; 

Once in the second stage, the individual recognizes that denial cannot continue. Because of anger, the person is very difficult to communicate rationally with due to misplaced feelings of rage and envy.​

3) Bargaining &#8212;  "I'll say anything if this will just blow over ."

The third stage involves the hope that the individual can somehow postpone or delay the inevitable.​

4) Depression &#8212; "I'm so sad, why bother with anything?"; "ACORN is going down . . . What's the point?"; 

During the fourth stage, the ACORN supporter begins to understand the certainty of the truth. Because of this, the individual may become silent, refuse to visit USMB and spend much of the time crying.​

5) Acceptance &#8212; "It's going to be okay."; "I can't fight it, I may as well accept that ACORN is corrupt"

This final stage comes with peace and understanding of the truth.​


----------



## paperview

Lonestar_logic said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. Why should this surprise anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What story are they fabricating? And please be specific.
Click to expand...

Skeptic already posted a link.

For your viewing pleasure:

Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. Why should this surprise anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What story are they fabricating? And please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skeptic already posted a link.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure:
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.
Click to expand...


I saw the video and again I'm asking "what story are they fabricating? In my opinion CNN and the rest of the leftwing media didn't cover the story. Now they might have mentioned it and was sure to shed the protesters in the worst possible light, but that's not covering the story in a manner that's on par with journalistic standards.

 The Preamble to its Code of (journalistic) Ethics states:

_...public enlightenment is the forerunner of justice and the foundation of democracy. The duty of the journalist is to further those ends by seeking truth and providing a fair and comprehensive account of events and issues. Conscientious journalists from all media and specialties strive to serve the public with thoroughness and honesty. Professional integrity is the cornerstone of a journalist's credibility._ 

It's my opinion that CNN failed to cover the story consistent with these basic principles.


----------



## paperview

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What story are they fabricating? And please be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptic already posted a link.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure:
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video and again I'm asking "what story are they fabricating? In my opinion CNN and the rest of the leftwing media didn't cover the story. Now they might have mentioned it and was sure to shed the protesters in the worst possible light, but that's not covering the story in a manner that's on par with journalistic standards.
> 
> The Preamble to its Code of (journalistic) Ethics states:
> 
> _...public enlightenment is the forerunner of justice and the foundation of democracy. The duty of the journalist is to further those ends by seeking truth and providing a fair and comprehensive account of events and issues. Conscientious journalists from all media and specialties strive to serve the public with thoroughness and honesty. Professional integrity is the cornerstone of a journalist's credibility._
> 
> It's my opinion that CNN failed to cover the story consistent with these basic principles.
Click to expand...

As Sanchez ended that superb piece, I will respond likewise:

You 

Lie.


----------



## rubberhead

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. Why should this surprise anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What story are they fabricating? And please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skeptic already posted a link.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure:
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.
Click to expand...


It's not a story, it's an ADVERTISEMENT.  Fox made an ADVERTISEMENT and CNN is trying to pretend it's newsworthy.  All that Rick Sanchez has proved is that he is a tool and his masters are being crushed by Fox, but they won't go down without whining like bitchez.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptic already posted a link.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure:
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video and again I'm asking "what story are they fabricating? In my opinion CNN and the rest of the leftwing media didn't cover the story. Now they might have mentioned it and was sure to shed the protesters in the worst possible light, but that's not covering the story in a manner that's on par with journalistic standards.
> 
> The Preamble to its Code of (journalistic) Ethics states:
> 
> _...public enlightenment is the forerunner of justice and the foundation of democracy. The duty of the journalist is to further those ends by seeking truth and providing a fair and comprehensive account of events and issues. Conscientious journalists from all media and specialties strive to serve the public with thoroughness and honesty. Professional integrity is the cornerstone of a journalist's credibility._
> 
> It's my opinion that CNN failed to cover the story consistent with these basic principles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Sanchez ended that superb piece, I will respond likewise:
> 
> You
> 
> Lie.
Click to expand...


What exactly am I lying about?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

rubberhead said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What story are they fabricating? And please be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptic already posted a link.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure:
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a story, it's an ADVERTISEMENT.  Fox made an ADVERTISEMENT and CNN is trying to pretend it's newsworthy.  All that Rick Sanchez has proved is that he is a tool and his masters are being crushed by Fox, but they won't go down without whining like bitchez.
Click to expand...


I see, well someone implied that Fox was fabricating a story and now it seems they are too cowardly to back it up.  Which doesn't surprise me, I suppose it's hard to back up a lie.


----------



## paperview

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video and again I'm asking "what story are they fabricating? In my opinion CNN and the rest of the leftwing media didn't cover the story. Now they might have mentioned it and was sure to shed the protesters in the worst possible light, but that's not covering the story in a manner that's on par with journalistic standards.
> 
> The Preamble to its Code of (journalistic) Ethics states:
> 
> _...public enlightenment is the forerunner of justice and the foundation of democracy. The duty of the journalist is to further those ends by seeking truth and providing a fair and comprehensive account of events and issues. Conscientious journalists from all media and specialties strive to serve the public with thoroughness and honesty. Professional integrity is the cornerstone of a journalist's credibility._
> 
> It's my opinion that CNN failed to cover the story consistent with these basic principles.
> 
> 
> 
> As Sanchez ended that superb piece, I will respond likewise:
> 
> You
> 
> Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly am I lying about?
Click to expand...

I will concede you prefaced that with an  "in your opinion," so I take it back - opinions can't be lies.

You will, I am certain though, never concede that Fox News lied, 
when they said that other networks didn't cover it.  
They did.  And did a fine job of it. Even better coverage than the anti-war protesters (which ironically your side bitched and moaned about and Fox gave scant coverage...)


----------



## rubberhead

Lonestar_logic said:


> What exactly am I lying about?



Didn't you know?  Our entire existence is a lie.  Rick Sanchez, Fox news, the collapse of the American republic at the hands of over-ambitious politicians piling more and more dependents onto increasingly angry taxpayers through entitlement programs, the propaganda that said politicians are attempting to spread (obviously it's worked on some of the posters here).  That's all fake.  You do not exist as an individual.  The collective is the only thing that's real.  Drink the Kool-aid and you will see the truth.

Actually, the only thing you're lying about is your implication, by asking the question, that you will get a coherent response.  The Obamanation has taken the blue pill... they will only be woken up once their champion's true intentions become an inescapable truth.  The propaganda and omissions of CNN and others can only delay this inevitability.  Paperview just needs his drool cup changed.  Nurse!


----------



## Emma

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What story are they fabricating? And please be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptic already posted a link.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure:
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video and again I'm asking "what story are they fabricating? In my opinion CNN and the rest of the leftwing media didn't cover the story. Now they might have mentioned it and was sure to shed the protesters in the worst possible light, but that's not covering the story in a manner that's on par with journalistic standards.
Click to expand...


They covered the story. Fox lied.


----------



## rubberhead

paperview said:


> You will, I am certain though, never concede that Fox News lied,
> when they said that other networks didn't cover it.
> They did.  And did a fine job of it. Even better coverage than the anti-war protesters (which ironically your side bitched and moaned about and Fox gave scant coverage...)



Fox said those other networks didn't cover it IN AN ADVERTISEMENT dumbass!  Don't you get it?  You're hero was responding to an ADVERTISEMENT.  Yes, they lied in the sense that Snapple lies when they say that their product is made from "the best stuff on earth."  But if Fox gets viewers from that ADVERTISEMENT, then they did a good job.  If not, then they'll probably pull the ADVERTISEMENT.  God, I think paperview needs his diaper changed too, something stinks in here.


----------



## Emma

rubberhead said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will, I am certain though, never concede that Fox News lied,
> when they said that other networks didn't cover it.
> They did.  And did a fine job of it. Even better coverage than the anti-war protesters (which ironically your side bitched and moaned about and Fox gave scant coverage...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox said those other networks didn't cover it IN AN ADVERTISEMENT dumbass!  Don't you get it?  You're hero was responding to an ADVERTISEMENT.  Yes, they lied in the sense that Snapple lies when they say that their product is made from "the best stuff on earth."  But if Fox gets viewers from that ADVERTISEMENT, then they did a good job.  If not, then they'll probably pull the ADVERTISEMENT.  God, I think paperview needs his diaper changed too, something stinks in here.
Click to expand...

Apparently your head's not the only thing made of rubber, Stretch.


----------



## paperview

rubberhead said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will, I am certain though, never concede that Fox News lied,
> when they said that other networks didn't cover it.
> They did.  And did a fine job of it. Even better coverage than the anti-war protesters (which ironically your side bitched and moaned about and Fox gave scant coverage...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox said those other networks didn't cover it IN AN ADVERTISEMENT dumbass!  Don't you get it?  You're hero was responding to an ADVERTISEMENT.  Yes, they lied in the sense that Snapple lies when they say that their product is made from "the best stuff on earth."  But if Fox gets viewers from that ADVERTISEMENT, then they did a good job.  If not, then they'll probably pull the ADVERTISEMENT.  God, I think paperview needs his diaper changed too, something stinks in here.
Click to expand...

It was a  call-out, you asswipe.   It wasn't like a Snapple ad.  
They directly impugned the integrity of the networks they NAMED, specifically.

It's fucking funny as hell that you endorse a provable lie, by a right wing mouthpiece - in a promo ad - to bring Fox News viewers to them, to show them as "Fair and Balanced."  Hilarious. 


Good thing they didn't say Honest there too. 

Fox News: We Lie So Boldly, We Even Advertise it!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Sanchez ended that superb piece, I will respond likewise:
> 
> You
> 
> Lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly am I lying about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will concede you prefaced that with an  "in your opinion," so I take it back - opinions can't be lies.
> 
> You will, I am certain though, never concede that Fox News lied,
> when they said that other networks didn't cover it.
> They did.  And did a fine job of it. Even better coverage than the anti-war protesters (which ironically your side bitched and moaned about and Fox gave scant coverage...)
Click to expand...


If you show evidence that Fox has lied I would certainly take it into consideration. But so far all I've seen is accusations. I guess the leftwing idiots figure if they said it enough it would magically become true.  

You say they covered it, I say they exploited it, there's a big difference between the two. 

I suppose it really depends on how you define "covering a story". 

Why is it that you idiots think that deflecting an issue with another issue strengthens your argument?  It actually weakens it, but showing that you cannot argue the issue based on it's own merits you have to go back in time to find a similar situation that you think supports your argument. Fact is Fox did cover the anti-war protest.



> WASHINGTON &#8212;  Convinced this is their moment, tens of thousands marched Saturday in an anti-war demonstration linking military families, ordinary people and an icon of the Vietnam protest movement in a spirited call to get out of Iraq.



FOXNews.com - Tens of Thousands Gather for Anti-War Protest in Washington - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News

Bush Gets Warm Welcome in Croatia Amid Anti-U.S. Protests - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News - FOXNews.com

Anti-War Protesters Want UC Berkeley Prof. Fired - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com

FNC's Bennett Rea: Anti-War Protests - uReport


----------



## rubberhead

Emma said:


> rubberhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will, I am certain though, never concede that Fox News lied,
> when they said that other networks didn't cover it.
> They did.  And did a fine job of it. Even better coverage than the anti-war protesters (which ironically your side bitched and moaned about and Fox gave scant coverage...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox said those other networks didn't cover it IN AN ADVERTISEMENT dumbass!  Don't you get it?  You're hero was responding to an ADVERTISEMENT.  Yes, they lied in the sense that Snapple lies when they say that their product is made from "the best stuff on earth."  But if Fox gets viewers from that ADVERTISEMENT, then they did a good job.  If not, then they'll probably pull the ADVERTISEMENT.  God, I think paperview needs his diaper changed too, something stinks in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your head's not the only thing made of rubber, Stretch.
Click to expand...


Not that I argue that there are other things besides my head that are made of rubber (tires, rubber balls, etc.) but what am I stretching?  I admit that what the ADVERTISEMENT says is untrue, I am merely pointing out that it was an ADVERTISEMENT.  Maybe Rick Sanchez should call out TCBY (The Country's Best Yogurt) for implying that all other yogurts in the US are inferior.  Rick Sanchez is an imbecile and he and whoever is wiping his ass played right into Murdoch's hands.  Thank you Rick Sanchez for profoundly discrediting CNN


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> rubberhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, because Fox says so, this should be a huge, front page, don't mention anything else type story.  BECAUSE FOX SAID SO.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rep I sent you.  Fantastic post sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not because Fox says so, it's a big story because it involves tax payer money funding a corrupt organization.  Furthermore, our president has been inextricably involved with that organization for over a decade.  This and many lesser stories were front page news when GWB was president, so what's changed?  I'll tell you, because your answer will undoubtedly be total bullshit if in fact it even you even address the question.  What's changed is that things have gotten so bad (partially because of GWB's administration) that people want to believe Obama's unrealistic promises so bad that they refuse to acknowledge that he (and his staff) are completely inept.  However, more conservative lawmakers are more bound by the rules of polite decorum so they won't engage in the same kind of debasement of our public forums that liberals did so often in the interest of enraging their constituents during the reign of GWB.  The one exception being Joe Wilson, who was right by the way and I think the president should be asked to publicly apologize for disrespecting the forum and his office by lying from his bully pulpit.  Then congress should apologize to Joe Wilson for chastising him for being the only congressman with the courage to call him on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name an organization that is not corrupt to some degree.  Even the Red Cross is succeptable to greed and coruption.
> 
> Red Cross CEO Pulled Down $651,957 Salary - Bush Strafes New Orleans - Share The Wealth
> 
> Why don't you fucking traitorous neo con pieces of shit ever tell the truth?
> 
> Instead of all this straw man crap just come clean why you don't like acorn.
Click to expand...


Well You Said it I Guess Everyone Goes on the List then, but Huggy.


Really Huggy, Everybody does it is No Excuse. It's not True Either. These are High Crimes and every day delayed is a day of cover up and Shredding. It is shameful, and it has touched Government at every level. It's Become The US Crime Family.


----------



## JimH52

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox's rating are soaring and it's probably due in part to the host of liberals tuning in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, its because they have a really dumb uneducated base and they love to have Fox think for them.
> 
> Fox viewers are lazy and believe all the tripe the fox lie station throws out.   The righty's can have them.
> 
> In the big picture do you really think it matters?  They get, what maybe 3 million viewers a night....ok, in the big picture, how does 3 million republicans who watch fox change anything come election time?  it was proven last November, fox and their uneducated demographic did not change the results.  The better man and better party won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> List the lies Fox has told.
> 
> A recent study of viewers&#8217; politics conducted by Pew Research Center found that Fox has the most balanced audience at *39 percent conservative, 33 percent liberal and 22 percent independent*.
> 
> As for CNN and MSNBC:
> 
> "The CNN audience was 18 percent conservative, 51 percent liberal and 23 percent independent, while MSNBC&#8217;s viewers were 18 percent conservative, 45 percent liberal and 27 independent."
Click to expand...


*A link please*


----------



## DiveCon

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if You ignore the Ratings. I stopped watching CNN totally, Thank You for Your assistance in the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings dont matter to me.  i dont watch american idol either but they have great ratings.  i care about content, not Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oxymoron
Click to expand...

naw, in zona's case its just MORON


----------



## DiveCon

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubberhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not because Fox says so, it's a big story because it involves tax payer money funding a corrupt organization.  Furthermore, our president has been inextricably involved with that organization for over a decade.  This and many lesser stories were front page news when GWB was president, so what's changed?  I'll tell you, because your answer will undoubtedly be total bullshit if in fact it even you even address the question.  What's changed is that things have gotten so bad (partially because of GWB's administration) that people want to believe Obama's unrealistic promises so bad that they refuse to acknowledge that he (and his staff) are completely inept.  However, more conservative lawmakers are more bound by the rules of polite decorum so they won't engage in the same kind of debasement of our public forums that liberals did so often in the interest of enraging their constituents during the reign of GWB.  The one exception being Joe Wilson, who was right by the way and I think the president should be asked to publicly apologize for disrespecting the forum and his office by lying from his bully pulpit.  Then congress should apologize to Joe Wilson for chastising him for being the only congressman with the courage to call him on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name an organization that is not corrupt to some degree.  Even the Red Cross is succeptable to greed and coruption.
> 
> Red Cross CEO Pulled Down $651,957 Salary - Bush Strafes New Orleans - Share The Wealth
> 
> Why don't you fucking traitorous neo con pieces of shit ever tell the truth?
> 
> Instead of all this straw man crap just come clean why you don't like acorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, point to other bad behavior to justify bad behAvior.
> 
> 
> You're a stupid fuck.
Click to expand...

he didnt even point to "bad behavior" at least not in the nature of corruption
how does a CEO being paid equal corruption?


----------



## DiveCon

Emma said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is Fox News simply fabricating a story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. Why should this surprise anyone?
Click to expand...

didnt watch the videos, did ya
making YOURSELF look like a MORON


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. Why should this surprise anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What story are they fabricating? And please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skeptic already posted a link.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure:
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.
Click to expand...

again, LIAR, Sanchez was WRONG
they might have had people there, but they still MISSED the story


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptic already posted a link.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure:
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video and again I'm asking "what story are they fabricating? In my opinion CNN and the rest of the leftwing media didn't cover the story. Now they might have mentioned it and was sure to shed the protesters in the worst possible light, but that's not covering the story in a manner that's on par with journalistic standards.
> 
> The Preamble to its Code of (journalistic) Ethics states:
> 
> _...public enlightenment is the forerunner of justice and the foundation of democracy. The duty of the journalist is to further those ends by seeking truth and providing a fair and comprehensive account of events and issues. Conscientious journalists from all media and specialties strive to serve the public with thoroughness and honesty. Professional integrity is the cornerstone of a journalist's credibility._
> 
> It's my opinion that CNN failed to cover the story consistent with these basic principles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Sanchez ended that superb piece, I will respond likewise:
> 
> You
> 
> Lie.
Click to expand...

no, that would be YOU


----------



## DiveCon

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video and again I'm asking "what story are they fabricating? In my opinion CNN and the rest of the leftwing media didn't cover the story. Now they might have mentioned it and was sure to shed the protesters in the worst possible light, but that's not covering the story in a manner that's on par with journalistic standards.
> 
> The Preamble to its Code of (journalistic) Ethics states:
> 
> _...public enlightenment is the forerunner of justice and the foundation of democracy. The duty of the journalist is to further those ends by seeking truth and providing a fair and comprehensive account of events and issues. Conscientious journalists from all media and specialties strive to serve the public with thoroughness and honesty. Professional integrity is the cornerstone of a journalist's credibility._
> 
> It's my opinion that CNN failed to cover the story consistent with these basic principles.
> 
> 
> 
> As Sanchez ended that superb piece, I will respond likewise:
> 
> You
> 
> Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly am I lying about?
Click to expand...

nothing, she is one of the biggest liars i have ever known


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Sanchez ended that superb piece, I will respond likewise:
> 
> You
> 
> Lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly am I lying about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will concede you prefaced that with an  "in your opinion," so I take it back - opinions can't be lies.
> 
> You will, I am certain though, never concede that Fox News lied,
> when they said that other networks didn't cover it.
> They did.  And did a fine job of it. Even better coverage than the anti-war protesters (which ironically your side bitched and moaned about and Fox gave scant coverage...)
Click to expand...

they didnt say they didnt cover it, asswipe, they said they MISSED IT


----------



## DiveCon

Emma said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptic already posted a link.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure:
> 
> Rick Sanchez takes on Fox.  See the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video and again I'm asking "what story are they fabricating? In my opinion CNN and the rest of the leftwing media didn't cover the story. Now they might have mentioned it and was sure to shed the protesters in the worst possible light, but that's not covering the story in a manner that's on par with journalistic standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They covered the story. Fox lied.
Click to expand...

NO, they didnt
they covered side issues to discredit the story
stop LYING


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> rubberhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will, I am certain though, never concede that Fox News lied,
> when they said that other networks didn't cover it.
> They did.  And did a fine job of it. Even better coverage than the anti-war protesters (which ironically your side bitched and moaned about and Fox gave scant coverage...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox said those other networks didn't cover it IN AN ADVERTISEMENT dumbass!  Don't you get it?  You're hero was responding to an ADVERTISEMENT.  Yes, they lied in the sense that Snapple lies when they say that their product is made from "the best stuff on earth."  But if Fox gets viewers from that ADVERTISEMENT, then they did a good job.  If not, then they'll probably pull the ADVERTISEMENT.  God, I think paperview needs his diaper changed too, something stinks in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a  call-out, you asswipe.   It wasn't like a Snapple ad.
> They directly impugned the integrity of the networks they NAMED, specifically.
> 
> It's fucking funny as hell that you endorse a provable lie, by a right wing mouthpiece - in a promo ad - to bring Fox News viewers to them, to show them as "Fair and Balanced."  Hilarious.
> 
> 
> Good thing they didn't say Honest there too.
> 
> Fox News: We Lie So Boldly, We Even Advertise it!
Click to expand...

CNN has no integrity to lose


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JimH52 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, its because they have a really dumb uneducated base and they love to have Fox think for them.
> 
> Fox viewers are lazy and believe all the tripe the fox lie station throws out.   The righty's can have them.
> 
> In the big picture do you really think it matters?  They get, what maybe 3 million viewers a night....ok, in the big picture, how does 3 million republicans who watch fox change anything come election time?  it was proven last November, fox and their uneducated demographic did not change the results.  The better man and better party won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List the lies Fox has told.
> 
> A recent study of viewers politics conducted by Pew Research Center found that Fox has the most balanced audience at *39 percent conservative, 33 percent liberal and 22 percent independent*.
> 
> As for CNN and MSNBC:
> 
> "The CNN audience was 18 percent conservative, 51 percent liberal and 23 percent independent, while MSNBCs viewers were 18 percent conservative, 45 percent liberal and 27 independent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A link please*
Click to expand...


Google

You need to learn how to use it. Google is your friend.

But for your convenience here's a link...

Obama Era Good For Fox News | Politics.MyNC.com


----------



## rubberhead

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly am I lying about?
> 
> 
> 
> I will concede you prefaced that with an  "in your opinion," so I take it back - opinions can't be lies.
> 
> You will, I am certain though, never concede that Fox News lied,
> when they said that other networks didn't cover it.
> They did.  And did a fine job of it. Even better coverage than the anti-war protesters (which ironically your side bitched and moaned about and Fox gave scant coverage...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didnt say they didnt cover it, asswipe, they said they MISSED IT
Click to expand...


Urgent News Report Just coming in off the wire:  A Citrix GotoMeeting ADVERTISEMENT has informed me that I "can't live without it."  Me and my "news team" are currently looking into what "it" (Citrix GotoMeeting) is exactly and we have an in-depth report in the works for next week.  Don't miss it!  We'll have the oh-so-dreamy Anderson Cooper and John King moving colorful little insubstantial icons around on that huge touch-sensitive flat panel monitor and at some point we'll have some hot bimbo interrupt with breaking news that Ford trucks have been likened to "Rocks" even though the materials which compose them are clearly plastic and metal.  She will then cite unconfirmed reports that metal is actually made from elements extracted from ore, which is, by definition "Rock."  Even this, she will say, would only make them partially like "Rocks".  Furthermore, such a claim would not be unique among car makers, because all other cars are similarly constructed.


----------



## Skeptik

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN on ACORN:
> 
> ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution
> 
> I suppose if you don't watch it, you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, because Fox says so, this should be a huge, front page, don't mention anything else type story.  BECAUSE FOX SAID SO.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rep I sent you.  Fantastic post sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on that list of "Fox lies"!!
> 
> If you're scared just say you're scared!!
Click to expand...


Here's a start:

Here's one:







Of course, the assertion that CNN didn't cover the tea party story is another, but we already knew that.


----------



## DiveCon

Skeptik said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, because Fox says so, this should be a huge, front page, don't mention anything else type story.  BECAUSE FOX SAID SO.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rep I sent you.  Fantastic post sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on that list of "Fox lies"!!
> 
> If you're scared just say you're scared!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a start:
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the assertion that CNN didn't cover the tea party story is another, but we already knew that.
Click to expand...

what you showed was an ERROR, not a "LIE"

and the FNC "AD" didnt say they didnt "cover" the story, it said they "missed" it
and they did


----------



## paperview

DiveCon said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Sanchez ended that superb piece, I will respond likewise:
> 
> You
> 
> Lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly am I lying about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing, she is one of the biggest liars i have ever known
Click to expand...

Post ONE lie from me.

ONE.

Dipshit.

With every single post you lie "_Dive Control Specialist_."


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly am I lying about?
> 
> 
> 
> nothing, she is one of the biggest liars i have ever known
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post ONE lie from me.
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Dipshit.
> 
> With every single post you lie *"Dive Control Specialist."*
Click to expand...

except that is not a lie
just another one of the many you tell


----------



## paperview

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing, she is one of the biggest liars i have ever known
> 
> 
> 
> Post ONE lie from me.
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Dipshit.
> 
> With every single post you lie *"Dive Control Specialist."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that is not a lie
> just another one of the many you tell
Click to expand...

When was the last time you went diving, Dive?


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post ONE lie from me.
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Dipshit.
> 
> With every single post you lie *"Dive Control Specialist."*
> 
> 
> 
> except that is not a lie
> just another one of the many you tell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you went diving, Dive?
Click to expand...

whats that got to do with this topic?
bitch


----------



## paperview

heh.


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> heh.


well?
what does it have to do with this topic?
not a fucking thing
just more LIES by you


----------



## rubberhead

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post ONE lie from me.
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Dipshit.
> 
> With every single post you lie *"Dive Control Specialist."*
> 
> 
> 
> except that is not a lie
> just another one of the many you tell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you went diving, Dive?
Click to expand...


Wow, you guys have been reading "Rules for Radicals" havencha?  Pretty pathetic resorting to personal attacks since you're even dumber than Rick "The Adbuster" Snatchez.

I have to say that I love USMB.  I haven't been here that long, but I have laughed more today than I have in a long time.  I wonder if you cheerleaders for Snatchez are even serious, or if this is all just a joke and you're just good people trying to brighten my day.  It's funnier to think that you are serious, so I'll stick with that.


----------



## tigerbob

rubberhead said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that is not a lie
> just another one of the many you tell
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you went diving, Dive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you guys have been reading "Rules for Radicals" havencha?  Pretty pathetic resorting to personal attacks since you're even dumber than Rick "The Adbuster" Snatchez.
> 
> I have to say that I love USMB.  I haven't been here that long, but I have laughed more today than I have in a long time.  I wonder if you cheerleaders for Snatchez are even serious, or if this is all just a joke and you're just good people trying to brighten my day.  It's funnier to think that you are serious, so I'll stick with that.
Click to expand...


Don't hold your breath.  The humor wears off pretty quickly.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

DiveCon said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name an organization that is not corrupt to some degree.  Even the Red Cross is succeptable to greed and coruption.
> 
> Red Cross CEO Pulled Down $651,957 Salary - Bush Strafes New Orleans - Share The Wealth
> 
> Why don't you fucking traitorous neo con pieces of shit ever tell the truth?
> 
> Instead of all this straw man crap just come clean why you don't like acorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, point to other bad behavior to justify bad behAvior.
> 
> 
> You're a stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt even point to "bad behavior" at least not in the nature of corruption
> how does a CEO being paid equal corruption?
Click to expand...


Oh but he did , he pointed to the Red Cross and the trouble they had as if their corruption justifies Acorns corruption. I assume he was referring to this....Mexico Red Cross in crisis after corruption chrges


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Skeptik said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, because Fox says so, this should be a huge, front page, don't mention anything else type story.  BECAUSE FOX SAID SO.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rep I sent you.  Fantastic post sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on that list of "Fox lies"!!
> 
> If you're scared just say you're scared!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a start:
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the assertion that CNN didn't cover the tea party story is another, but we already knew that.
Click to expand...


Here's one? And you've never made an error in your life I suppose. If that's the best you can do to show "Fox lies", you won't convince anyone.

CNN didn't "cover" the story. What they did do was give an unfair and inaccurate report on it.  If you call that covering  a story I have some ocean front property in Arizona to sell you.


----------



## paperview

Lonestar_logic said:


> ...
> 
> CNN didn't "cover" the story. What they did do was give an unfair and inaccurate report on it.  If you call that covering  a story I have some ocean front property in Arizona to sell you.


I'm sure if you keep saying it over and over it will convince yourself even more.

Won't change the fact that people who watched it, and can read for themselves can see what a pantload that is.   

OUTFOXED: Rupert Murdoch's War on Journalism


----------



## Zona




----------



## Intense

Zona, that hand holding the sign in the photo, It's Yours, isn't it. I thought I recognized it.


----------



## Intense

What is this CNN anyway? Aren't they a DNC Lobbying Group? I thought so.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> CNN didn't "cover" the story. What they did do was give an unfair and inaccurate report on it.  If you call that covering  a story I have some ocean front property in Arizona to sell you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if you keep saying it over and over it will convince yourself even more.
> 
> Won't change the fact that people who watched it, and can read for themselves can see what a pantload that is.
> 
> OUTFOXED: Rupert Murdoch's War on Journalism
Click to expand...


You have the right to remain stupid if you so choose. Thankfully you're ilk is in the minority.


----------



## rubberhead

Zona said:


>



Wow, that single misspelling on a protest sign has opened my eyes.  Everyone who watches Fox must be stupid because one guy transposed two letters on a sign.  Big, unforgivable mistake, guy.  That guy must be rendered incapable of contributing to society at all by his crippling inability to be perfect like Zona.  Why doesn't Zona have a news channel?  I bet he would never abuse his position as the sole provider of the truth.

Dude, you're clearly a cheerleader for Obama who thinks that being more of a zombie will get you on the 1st string squad.  Not gonna happen.  

Misspelling on sign = understandable and harmless mistake

Obama's undermining and subversion of our constitution = insidious and blatant treason

Your hero is an idiot and our president is a criminal.  The bells ringing Zona.  School's out.  Beotch!


----------



## Diuretic

FoxNews television for the gullible.  






Poor bastards.....


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> FoxNews television for the gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor bastards.....


come on, hoax bullshit like that permeates the internet
and there is no proof that ever came from FNC


----------



## Skeptik

Lonestar_logic said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on that list of "Fox lies"!!
> 
> If you're scared just say you're scared!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a start:
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the assertion that CNN didn't cover the tea party story is another, but we already knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's one? And you've never made an error in your life I suppose. If that's the best you can do to show "Fox lies", you won't convince anyone.
> 
> CNN didn't "cover" the story. What they did do was give an unfair and inaccurate report on it.  If you call that covering  a story I have some ocean front property in Arizona to sell you.
Click to expand...


Yes, it's wrong. So was the assertion that CNN didn't cover the tea party story. 

But, of course, kool aid drinkers will do whatever they can to believe whatever they want to believe.


----------



## DiveCon

Skeptik said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a start:
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the assertion that CNN didn't cover the tea party story is another, but we already knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one? And you've never made an error in your life I suppose. If that's the best you can do to show "Fox lies", you won't convince anyone.
> 
> CNN didn't "cover" the story. What they did do was give an unfair and inaccurate report on it.  If you call that covering  a story I have some ocean front property in Arizona to sell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's wrong. So was the assertion that CNN didn't cover the tea party story.
> 
> But, of course, kool aid drinkers will do whatever they can to believe whatever they want to believe.
Click to expand...

says the koolaid drinker that thinks covering a side show is covering the story


----------



## JimH52

Tyical FOX lie.  A "slideshow."  Are you kidding?  They covered the march, the lectures, the flacky signs.  The whole thing....but CNN did not PROMOTE the tea bags.  Therein lies the problem.  We were all supposed to be in awe of the whole event.  No one really was.


----------



## DiveCon

JimH52 said:


> Tyical FOX lie.  A "slideshow."  Are you kidding?  They covered the march, the lectures, the flacky signs.  The whole thing....but CNN did not PROMOTE the tea bags.  Therein lies the problem.  We were all supposed to be in awe of the whole event.  No one really was.


no "L" in it
read it again

and its not a lie
what CNN covered was side events not the main event
asking people about Rep Joe Wilson had NOTHING to do with the actual event


----------



## Intense

JimH52 said:


> Tyical FOX lie.  A "slideshow."  Are you kidding?  They covered the march, the lectures, the flacky signs.  The whole thing....but CNN did not PROMOTE the tea bags.  Therein lies the problem.  We were all supposed to be in awe of the whole event.  No one really was.



Why are you continuing to call Grandma And Grand Pa Tea Baggers. You should have your mouth washed out with soap. Jackass. Go bite somebody.


----------



## Skeptik

DiveCon said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one? And you've never made an error in your life I suppose. If that's the best you can do to show "Fox lies", you won't convince anyone.
> 
> CNN didn't "cover" the story. What they did do was give an unfair and inaccurate report on it.  If you call that covering  a story I have some ocean front property in Arizona to sell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's wrong. So was the assertion that CNN didn't cover the tea party story.
> 
> But, of course, kool aid drinkers will do whatever they can to believe whatever they want to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the koolaid drinker that thinks covering a side show is covering the story
Click to expand...


Or, maybe he thinks that the picture posted demonstrates dishonesty and rabid partisanship, and that there is a difference between covering a story and promoting a story, then claiming that your competitor ignored the story.


----------



## Intense

Sanchez is a clown that doesn't even deserve a spot on CNN. 29 Pages of Shit to prove it.


----------



## rubberhead

Skeptik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's wrong. So was the assertion that CNN didn't cover the tea party story.
> 
> But, of course, kool aid drinkers will do whatever they can to believe whatever they want to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> says the koolaid drinker that thinks covering a side show is covering the story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, maybe he thinks that the picture posted demonstrates dishonesty and rabid partisanship, and that there is a difference between covering a story and promoting a story, then claiming that your competitor ignored the story.
Click to expand...


There's rabid partisanship on both sides.  CNN tries to discredit the tea parties.  If you can't see that then you're not paying attention.  Fox lied in an ADVERTISEMENT and promotes the tea parties.  I'm glad that both exist, because they tend to balance each other out.


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> Zona, that hand holding the sign in the photo, It's Yours, isn't it. I thought I recognized it.



Dammit, how did you know?


----------



## B94

JimH52 said:


> Tyical FOX lie.  A "slideshow."  Are you kidding?  They covered the march, the lectures, the flacky signs.  The whole thing....but CNN did not PROMOTE the tea bags.  Therein lies the problem.  We were all supposed to be in awe of the whole event.  No one really was.



It was kind of a non-event.


----------



## Skeptik

rubberhead said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> says the koolaid drinker that thinks covering a side show is covering the story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, maybe he thinks that the picture posted demonstrates dishonesty and rabid partisanship, and that there is a difference between covering a story and promoting a story, then claiming that your competitor ignored the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's rabid partisanship on both sides.  CNN tries to discredit the tea parties.  If you can't see that then you're not paying attention.  Fox lied in an ADVERTISEMENT and promotes the tea parties.  I'm glad that both exist, because they tend to balance each other out.
Click to expand...


Yes, it is a good thing to be able to hear several viewpoints on the same issue.  That way, we can make up our own minds.

Or, in the case of the dittoheads, we can just stand, mouth agape, and agree, "Well, gooolllleeee!  You're awesome, and such a great American."

Or, if you prefer, you can do the same to Michael Moore.


----------



## rubberhead

B94 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyical FOX lie.  A "slideshow."  Are you kidding?  They covered the march, the lectures, the flacky signs.  The whole thing....but CNN did not PROMOTE the tea bags.  Therein lies the problem.  We were all supposed to be in awe of the whole event.  No one really was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was kind of a non-event.
Click to expand...



That's the perfect example of what we can expect the opinion of someone who saw the "coverage" on the fringe media (New York Times, NBC, ABC, CNN) and thinks that a bunch of racist yokels got together and shouted about how they hate black people in Washington.  No don't bother seeing for yourself what's going on, they've got it "covered."  Dumbass.


----------



## rubberhead

Skeptik said:


> rubberhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, maybe he thinks that the picture posted demonstrates dishonesty and rabid partisanship, and that there is a difference between covering a story and promoting a story, then claiming that your competitor ignored the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's rabid partisanship on both sides.  CNN tries to discredit the tea parties.  If you can't see that then you're not paying attention.  Fox lied in an ADVERTISEMENT and promotes the tea parties.  I'm glad that both exist, because they tend to balance each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a good thing to be able to hear several viewpoints on the same issue.  That way, we can make up our own minds.
> 
> Or, in the case of the dittoheads, we can just stand, mouth agape, and agree, "Well, gooolllleeee!  You're awesome, and such a great American."
> 
> Or, if you prefer, you can do the same to Michael Moore.
Click to expand...


Well, since the news is partisan and so only gives you what is important from their position, the news outlet that you rely on kind of does some of the making up of your mind for you.  So I would say, if you want to go beyond being a dittohead, you must get your news from several sources and cross verify the facts between them, resolving any discrepancies.


----------



## Skeptik

rubberhead said:


> Skeptik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubberhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's rabid partisanship on both sides.  CNN tries to discredit the tea parties.  If you can't see that then you're not paying attention.  Fox lied in an ADVERTISEMENT and promotes the tea parties.  I'm glad that both exist, because they tend to balance each other out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a good thing to be able to hear several viewpoints on the same issue.  That way, we can make up our own minds.
> 
> Or, in the case of the dittoheads, we can just stand, mouth agape, and agree, "Well, gooolllleeee!  You're awesome, and such a great American."
> 
> Or, if you prefer, you can do the same to Michael Moore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since the news is partisan and so only gives you what is important from their position, the news outlet that you rely on kind of does some of the making up of your mind for you.  So I would say, if you want to go beyond being a dittohead, you must get your news from several sources and cross verify the facts between them, resolving any discrepancies.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## mdn2000

Millions of americans are going to the Tea Partys, Democrats and Republicans, Independents and Libertarians. 

It scares the hell out of the commie/liberal/gays at CNN


----------



## rubberhead

mdn2000 said:


> Millions of americans are going to the Tea Partys, Democrats and Republicans, Independents and Libertarians.
> 
> It scares the hell out of the commie/liberal/gays at CNN



Yeah, and the only people they have to turn to for comfort are Chavez, Ahmedinijad, Castro and Michael Moore.  I can't believe Moore is supporting Obama yet still making movies about how capitalism has infiltrated government.  Ever heard of GE, Goldman Sachs or GM?  Oh but it's different than Halliburton and Enron because...  At least he has the decency to speak out against Chris Dodd.


----------



## tigerbob

mdn2000 said:


> Millions of americans are going to the Tea Partys, Democrats and Republicans, Independents and Libertarians.
> 
> It scares the hell out of the commie/liberal/gays at CNN



Commies / liberals is obviously political opinion.  Gays?


----------



## mdn2000

tigerbob said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of americans are going to the Tea Partys, Democrats and Republicans, Independents and Libertarians.
> 
> It scares the hell out of the commie/liberal/gays at CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commies / liberals is obviously political opinion.  Gays?
Click to expand...


Wolf Blitzer is openly homosexual, you did not know that.


----------



## rubberhead

mdn2000 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of americans are going to the Tea Partys, Democrats and Republicans, Independents and Libertarians.
> 
> It scares the hell out of the commie/liberal/gays at CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commies / liberals is obviously political opinion.  Gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolf Blitzer is openly homosexual, you did not know that.
Click to expand...


Is that really true?  I wonder if he's just saying that to exempt himself from any criticism.  You know criticizing anyone who is openly gay, or part of any other victim group, is 'hate' speech and considered a thoughtcrime?  Double plus ungood.  Delete from thread unperson posts.  Obviously an agent of Emanuel Goldstein.  Two minutes hate commence now.  War is Peace, Freedom is Slavery.  Big Brother is watching.


----------



## paperview

mdn2000 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of americans are going to the Tea Partys, Democrats and Republicans, Independents and Libertarians.
> 
> It scares the hell out of the commie/liberal/gays at CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commies / liberals is obviously political opinion.  Gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolf Blitzer is openly homosexual, you did not know that.
Click to expand...

I assume that was a lame attempt at humor.

Very lame.


----------



## tigerbob

mdn2000 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of americans are going to the Tea Partys, Democrats and Republicans, Independents and Libertarians.
> 
> It scares the hell out of the commie/liberal/gays at CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commies / liberals is obviously political opinion.  Gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolf Blitzer is openly homosexual, you did not know that.
Click to expand...


No, I had no idea.


----------



## paperview

tigerbob said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Commies / liberals is obviously political opinion.  Gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf Blitzer is openly homosexual, you did not know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I had no idea.
Click to expand...

That's cause he's not.  

He's been happily married for 30 years.

I think mdn stands for *m*uch *d*elusional *n*onsense.


----------



## HUGGY

What the stupid stinking neo con fucks keep forgetting is that the microphone is always on now.  They continually provide the ammunition for thier own political suicide.  Hearing them bleat and lie and lie...and lie....mindlessly forecasting victories in 2010.  What will be thier waterloo  will be thier own pie holes....Here is a clue for you fucking neo con nitwits.  youtube doesn't forget anything.

All this babble about cnn and fox is what is irrelevant...


----------



## tigerbob

HUGGY said:


> What the stupid stinking neo con fucks keep forgetting is that the microphone is always on now.  They continually provide the ammunition for thier own political suicide.  Hearing them bleat and lie and lie...and lie....mindlessly forecasting victories in 2010.  What will be thier waterloo  will be thier own pie holes....Here is a clue for you fucking neo con nitwits.  youtube doesn't forget anything.
> 
> All this babble about cnn and fox is what is irrelevant...



Well, thank God you're here to keep the playing field level.


----------



## mdn2000

paperview said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf Blitzer is openly homosexual, you did not know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cause he's not.
> 
> He's been happily married for 30 years.
> 
> I think mdn stands for *m*uch *d*elusional *n*onsense.
Click to expand...


It aint me saying it, its wolf blitzer, he says he is gay, call him the liar.

There aint nothing wrong with being gay so why even argue about it.


----------



## paperview

mdn2000 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cause he's not.
> 
> He's been happily married for 30 years.
> 
> I think mdn stands for *m*uch *d*elusional *n*onsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It aint me saying it, its wolf blitzer, he says he is gay, call him the liar.
> 
> There aint nothing wrong with being gay so why even argue about it.
Click to expand...

Alrighty buddy.  Prove that.


----------



## paperview

There *is* nothing wrong with being gay - but you are dishonest to say someone is gay when they are not.


----------



## mdn2000

paperview said:


> There *is* nothing wrong with being gay - but you are dishonest to say someone is gay when they are not.




Take it up with Wolf Blitzer, he is the one who came out of the closet, look it up, you aint got to take my word for it.

Speaking of dishonest democrats how about Senator Edwards, what a liar he turned out to be.


----------



## paperview

mdn2000 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There *is* nothing wrong with being gay - but you are dishonest to say someone is gay when they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it up with Wolf Blitzer, he is the one who came out of the closet, look it up, you aint got to take my word for it.
> 
> Speaking of dishonest democrats how about Senator Edwards, what a liar he turned out to be.
Click to expand...

Didn't think you had anything to back it up.

Like I expected any different from you.


----------



## mdn2000

paperview said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There *is* nothing wrong with being gay - but you are dishonest to say someone is gay when they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it up with Wolf Blitzer, he is the one who came out of the closet, look it up, you aint got to take my word for it.
> 
> Speaking of dishonest democrats how about Senator Edwards, what a liar he turned out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't think you had anything to back it up.
> 
> Like I expected any different from you.
Click to expand...


Thats funny, back it up, a gay pun.


----------



## paperview

mdn2000 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it up with Wolf Blitzer, he is the one who came out of the closet, look it up, you aint got to take my word for it.
> 
> Speaking of dishonest democrats how about Senator Edwards, what a liar he turned out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think you had anything to back it up.
> 
> Like I expected any different from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats funny, back it up, a gay pun.
Click to expand...

You are one weak-assed debater. 


Then it occurred to me, you're probably about 12, so I'll cut you some slack.


----------



## mdn2000

paperview said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think you had anything to back it up.
> 
> Like I expected any different from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny, back it up, a gay pun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one weak-assed debater.
> 
> 
> Then it occurred to me, you're probably about 12, so I'll cut you some slack.
Click to expand...



Brilliant from a user with 20000 plus posts, how about showing the NOOB how you earned all those posts, go ahead, your the veteran of the boards, should be pretty easy.


----------



## paperview

I think I may have overestimated your age.


----------



## mdn2000

paperview said:


> I think I may have overestimated your age.



Nope, you just over estimated your ability


----------



## rubberhead

paperview said:


> There *is* nothing wrong with being gay - but you are dishonest to say someone is gay when they are not.



thoughtcrime! thoughtcrime!  liquidate double plus ungood unperson.


----------



## rubberhead

I think if in fact you are correct mdn, and Wolf Blitzer has "come out of the closet" as you so eloquently put it.  I believe that he has only done so to be cool.  Let me explain what I mean.  CNN journalists are no longer being called 'brave' for traditional reasons.  They don't ask difficult questions, they don't go into dangerous situations.  Hell, they don't even tell the truth about people that they are aligned with politically.  So Wolf Blitzer, seeing all of the sympathy showered on members of victim groups, is cashin' in.  "He's so brave for coming out of the closet and still continuing to do his job after that."  Can't you imagine some limp-wristed tofu-eating communist saying that?  I can.  I masturbate to the image of that person being crushed slowly by a steam roller 3 times a day.


----------

